# Wie gewonnen so zeronnen



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Also ganz einfach:

Jemand wünscht sich was und der nächste spielt den Wunschwichtel,und schreibt das er sich erfüllt habe, aber es muss noch etwas Negatives, das grade zum Wunsch passt passieren.

Ich fang mal an:

Ich wünsche mir einen Husky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst den Huskey, der ist aber nicht stubenrein und scheißert dir die ganze Bude voll!

Ich wünsche mir eine cola.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Die kriegst du!Mit Mentos drin!
Ich wünsch mir in WoW 500 gold..


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst eine Cola, die 2 Stunden in der Sonne stand.
Zwischenposter: ._.
Du kriegst 500 WoW Gold, danach wird aber dein Acc gebannt weil du bei Chinesen eingekauft hast.
Ich wünsche mir einen neuen PC.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst ihn aber er ist ein billig Teil, der voll laaaaangsam ist.


Ich wünsch mir ein Sack, um den Hunde Dreck vom Husky auf zu nehmen ._.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst den Sack, aber der hat ein loch

Ich wünsche mir ein Stück Stoff, ab besten golden.


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

du bekommst ein Stück Billigstoff mit lauter Löchern

Ich wünsche mir eien heiße Schokolade


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

bekommst du, eine heiße Tafel Schokolade, die dir die Fresse verkolt und dir durch die Finger läuft.

Ich wünsch mirne schöne Singstimme


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst eine schöne Singstimme. Die ist aber so schön, das du jede Nacht von Stalkern belästigst wirst.

Ich wünsch mir ein Lichtschwert.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Du bekommt eines,das nicht angeht.

Ich wünsch mir, immer gekämmte Haare zu haben


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

hast du...aber du siehst plötzlich aus wie Hitler und du wirst erschossen.
Ich wünsch mir das Teeworlds funktioniert...


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

funktioniert für 5 Minuten

P.s. Das mit Hitler war NICHT witzig! Aber sowas von nicht!

Ich wünsch mir ne Muschel


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Du kriegst sie,aber Lebend mit hai.
P.s. Tuht mir leid mama........

Ich wünschte das ich das mit hitler nie geschrieben hätte..
P.P.S. Kuckst du auf Bewerte avatar über die thema!


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich verzeihe dir, aber nicht, dass du den Gnom geklaut hast xD

Ich wünsche mir, Aviana zu sein.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Wir du...nur bist du vollkommen nackt und Lauter mänlicher Gnome lecken dich ab..

Wünsch du wir was für mich..


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

mach ich,aber nur was ganz gemeines.

Ich wünsch mir, das der Gnom seine lose Klappe hält oder ich schlag sie ihm zu


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Er hält seine Klappe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür kommt aber sein noch nervigerer Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich wünsche mir dass es keine Gnome mehr gibt!


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Gut**schwert zieh** Dafür quassle ich dich unter den Tisch

Ich wünsch mir eine gültige Musicalkarte zu Cats


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

kriegst du...nur steh ich neben dir.....
Wünsch mir was!


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Ich wünsche dir ne Playstation 3 die net funktioniert ._.

Ich wünsche mir ne Pizza mit Salami


@awon du kannst net neben ihr stehn du bist ein Gnom und die gibts nimma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Bekomst du, drei Wochen alt

Ich wünsch mir ein Glas frische Milch


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Die kriegst du, nur war die Kuh radioaktiv verstrahlt.

Ich wuensch mir, das keiner nach mir postet xP


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Den Wunsch erfüll ich dir indirekt, man kann nichts lesen.

ich wünsch mir nen Smilie


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der smilie ist eine Abbildung deines Geistigen zustandes

Ich wuensch mir, das derjenige, der nach mir postet Gebannt wird


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

FUUUU Fail xDDDD


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Ich wünsche mir einen IQ von 300+


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Du hast ihn vor 2 min bekommen, hast ihn aber durch deinen Post verloren

Ich wuensch mir, endlich intillegenter als mein stuhl zu sein


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

Du wirst intelligenter als dein Stuhl bist aber immernoch dümmer als dein Tisch

Ich wünsche mir ein begehrenswertes Talent


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

du must nicht wie die Bürger von Schilda dumm spielen

Ich wünsch mir einen neuen Turnschuh


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Er ist zwar neu, aber eine Fehlerhafte Produktion

ot: Ist dir genauso langweilig wie mir?^^

Ich wünsch mir eine 3-d Brille


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

du bekommst eine, aber es werden alle 3d filme und bilder abgechafft

Ich wünsche mir nette Arbeitskollegen


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir ne Playstation 3 die net funktioniert ._.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir ne Pizza mit Salami
> 
> ...


ICH BIN EIN iGNOM!


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

bekommst du.. am anfang

Ich wil was süßes.


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

bekommst du, konzentrierter süßstoff

Ich wünsche mir eine Stradivari


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Da ich nicht weiß,was das, stell ich dir nen tollwütigen Bären vor die Nase

Ich wünsch mir eine Mundhamonika, ne neue .


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

du bekommst eine doch die Metallkanten sind nicht gebrochen und somit kann man darauf nicht spielen ohne sich die Lippen aufzuschneiden

Ich wünsche mir ein gutes Buch


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

du bekommst ein Gutes Buch aber ohne Inhalt ;b

Ich wünsch mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

du bekommtst michts, aber anders als du es wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will einenen Netten umgangston auf buffed


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

dumme zwischenposter -.- ^^

ok...
du bekommst auch einen aber er wird dir zu nett sein und hättest gern den alten wieder 


ich wünsche mir ein endloses wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst dein Wacken-Ding aber da ich nich weiss was es ist, hast du nen bleistift bekommen

Ich wünsch mir n' aquarium


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Ot: Du kennst "Wackööön" nicht? 

Du kriegst ein Aquarium, voll mit fliegenden Killerfischen die dich auffressen


Ich wuensch mir einen  Stupf-Holzernen Zollstock


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

du kriegst ihn aber er ist von hippis und vegetarieren hergestellt 

ich wär gern auf nem serj tankian feat scars on broadway konzert =P


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

du bist dort, aber es wird abgesagt.

Ich hätte nächste Woche gerne einen Maschienenkurs ohne Idioten


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Es bleibt ein Maschienkurz ohen idioten, aber dann entschliess ich mnich ihn doch noch zu besuchen xP

Ich waere gern ein Ausserirdischer


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

du bist ein Außerirdischer...bleibst aber auf deinem eigenen Planeten.

Ich würde gerne fliegen können.


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

Du kannst fliegen, aber nur aufs Maul.

Ich wünsche, mir wird nie etwas Schlechtes passieren.


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

> Ich wünsche, mir wird nie etwas Schlechtes passieren.


Die passiert nie wieder etwas schlechtes, aber auch nichts gutes - dir passiert garnichtsmehr. Du bist bis ans Ende aller Zeiten in einer Einzelzelle ohne Einrichtung am Boden fixiert.

Ich wünsche mir, dass alles immer genau so läuft wie ich es möchte.


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

bei dir läuft alles wie du es möchtest, doch bei den Menschen die du liebst geht alles schief.

Ich wünsche mir ....Weltfrieden!


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Den kriegst du... aber man kennt das ja, ein schwarzes Schaf erhebt eine Streitmacht und die Welt verfällt dem Krieg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich wünsch mir... ein Wiesel!


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

du bekommst eines...ein ausgestopftes

ich wünsche mir...ein Mixery


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst eins - von mir über den Kopf gezogen! Richtiges Bier trinken heißt die Devise.

Ich wünsche mir einen großen Eisbecher.


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

bekommst du, aber ohne Eis =)

 Ich wuensche mir glueckliche Huehner fuer die Welt.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Bekommst sie, die Legen aber keine eier uns sind zäh!

Ich wünsch mir nen Wiesel-Quiesel


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

du bekommtst einen, aber das Koenigliche Wiesel zerkratzt dich und nimmt es wieder

Ich wünsch mir...leute zu Broten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. August 2009)

Du brotest augenblicklich ein paar Leute,diese zeigen dich aber an und du musst dein Geld,dass eigentlich für den neuen Pc war, als Entschädigung zahlen.
Ausserdem sperrt Jan deine Ipadresse für immer (Er labert irgendwas von Copyright) und du kannst nie wieder Dibcomics lesen.

Ich möchte Gitarre spielen können.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

Du stellst fest du bist ein Musikwunderkind und lernst Gitarre spielen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen auf Konzertniveau...dumm nur das bei deinem Nebenjob im Sägewerk dir aus versehen alle Finger bis auf der linke Ringfinger irreparabel abgetrennt werden.

Ich möchte das Capatain Morgan billiger wird.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Du kannst gitarre spielen, aber nur mit einer Saite 

Ich wünsch mir ein live-Konzert von Dragonforce evtra an mich


----------



## chopi (2. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Capatain Morgan billiger wird.


Es wird billiger,weil es jetzt zu 80% aus Hundeurin hergestellt wird.


dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir ein live-Konzert von Dragonforce evtra an mich


Es ist extra für dich,aber auch nur weil keiner hingegangen ist,da die Vorband die Wildecker Herzbuben sind (Nachkommer werden natürlich nicht reingelassen).

Ich wünsch mir einfacher zu verstehende Frauen.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Frauen werden leichter zu verstehen, dafuer gibt es nur noch frauen auf der welt und wir sterben aus. 

Ich wünsch mir das mich alle moegen


----------



## chopi (2. August 2009)

Alle Menschen werden von einer ausserirdischen Macht hypnotisiert und vergöttern dich,allerdings sind sie nicht mehr in der Lage zu denken,sie werden zu Zombies mit leeren Blicken. Du als einzige nicht Betroffene Person hälst das nicht aus und begehst Selbstmord.

Ich möchte ein System,dass auf Technik und Wissenschaft,nicht auf Geld und Gesetzen aufbaut.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Du bekommst es, allerdings ist es um einiges schlimmer als jetzt, und in 3 jahren lebt keiner mehr


----------



## Lillyan (2. August 2009)

Und dein Wunsch?


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

ups^^ 

Ich wuensch mir, das am 2112 die welt untergeht


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2009)

Es geschiet doch die sie fällt nur ins Wasser und die Menschen bauen eine Kuppel um die Erde, folglich passiert nichts.



Ich wünsch mir Geld damit ich heut was kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyDisco (3. August 2009)

Tatsächlich schaffst du es noch irgendwie Geld zusammenzukratzen, doch kurz nachdem du den ersten Laden betreten hast findet ein Überfall in diesem statt :/


Ich wünsch mir lecker Essen vom Chinesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Bekommst du.3 Wochen alt


Ich wünsch mit einen Samen ( für ne Pflanze)!!


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

Du bekommst ihn. Einem Menschenfressende Killerpflanze 


Ich wünsch mir n Apfel


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

bekommst du, voler leckere Maden und Würmer

Ich wünsch mir einen harmlosen Baum


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. August 2009)

kriegst du auch aber er ist so harmlos das er dir zu langweilig wird und du nen neuen baum willst

ich hätte gern nen funktionstüchtigen mp3 player der nen guten akku hat sehr laut ist ne gute qualität hat und coole kopfhörer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber morgen ist er kaputt

Ich wünsch mir ein Buch.


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2009)

Kriegst du! Auf Rätoromanisch...




Ich will Warcraft 3 the frozen throne spielen können ._.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2009)

Ich bastel Dir "Warcraft 3 - The Frozen Throne: DAS Brettspiel!" und schenks Dir!

Ich will nen Swimmingpool gefüllt mit Pudding!


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

bekommst du , sogar mit springturm! Aber ihne Milch...


Ich will ne Ahoi Waldmeisterbrause.


----------



## Dolgrim (3. August 2009)

Lässt sich machen, nur ist das Grün kein Waldmeister.


Ich wünsch mir keine Langeweile auf der Arbeit ...


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Bekomms du. Du musst 3 Tonnen schwere Blöcke ziehen 

Ich wünsche mir einen Seelensplitter.

( Da gibts ne Musterantwort, mal schauen wer sie rausbekommt)


----------



## chopi (3. August 2009)

Du bekommst deinen Seelensplitter,merkst aber,dass du gar kein Hexenmeister bist und ihn zu nichts gebrauchen kannst.
Der Seelensplitter merkt auch,dass du kein Hexenmeister bist und rammt sich dir ins Herz.

Ich wünschte,ich hätte eine gut schmeckende,gut gekühlte Cola! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Du bekommst deine Cola,aber wegen der ganzen Süßmittel bekommst du einen Zuckerschock.

Ich wünsche,dass allen die mir was Böses wollen ein fliegender Eiswagen auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## chopi (3. August 2009)

Folgendes wird jetzt passieren:
Ich fahre nach [hier deinen Wohnort eingeben],
schubse dich,
du fällst um,
ein fliegender Eiswagen fällt auf mich,
wir sterben beide.
Die klassische Win-Win Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir einen gelungenen Tag morgen,auf den keine schlimmen Tage folgen.


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Weil du mich umgebracht hast stirbt der mein Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel,der Präsident der vereinigten Förderation der Welten ist,wodurch sich das Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum verschiebt.Während der Eiswagen auf uns zukommt erscheint der Terminator um mich aus dem Weg zu schubsen und mein Leben zu retten.Da du von dem Eiswagen erschlagen wurdest gibt es keine guten Tage mehr für dich.

Ich wünsche mir eine Welt ohne Probleme.


----------



## chopi (4. August 2009)

Die gibt es doch schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur,es ist nicht die,auf der wir leben...

Ich wünschte,ich könnt fliegen.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Das hatten wir schonie fliegst auf die Fresse.

Ich wünschte ich wäre unverwundbar.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. August 2009)

Bist du aber nur wenn du nichts blaues siehst.

Ich wünsche mir allwissend zu sein.


----------



## Hanfgurke (4. August 2009)

Du wirst allwissend, dein Hirn schwillt an und du musst den Rest deinen Lebens mit permanenten Kopfschmerzen verbringen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass es keine Mücken mehr gibt!


----------



## Azareus One (4. August 2009)

Die Muecken wurden von aggressiven Hornissen verspeist, die jetzt auf der Jagd nach dir sind.

Ich wuensche mir einen neuen, funktionierenden Pc herbei, bei dem wow vorinstalliert ist ;D


----------



## Hanfgurke (4. August 2009)

Der PC wurde pünktlich geliefert und sieht astrein aus. WoW is' auch drauf. Alles klar kann losgehen. Was du nicht wusstest: WoW ist der einzige bootfähige Virus weltweit. Du startest und .... oooh .... deine halbe Hardware schmort durch. Du rennst zum Kundenservice und die Pappenheimer sagen dir, dass die Ersatzteile erst in 6 Monaten geliefert werden können. Du geräts so in Rage, dass du dir die Unterlippe abbeisst. 

Ich wünsche mir ein Bockwürstchen mit Senf!


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Bekommst du, dumm nur dass ein rießiger Wolfshund auf dr Jagd nach dem einem Würstchen ist.

Ich wünsche mir ne Banane


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Deine Banane bekommst Du, aber sie ist verfault.



Soladra schrieb:


> Bekomms du. Du musst 3 Tonnen schwere Blöcke ziehen
> 
> Ich wünsche mir einen Seelensplitter.
> 
> ( Da gibts ne Musterantwort, mal schauen wer sie rausbekommt)


Lass mich raten: Du bekommst einen Seelensplitter - mit Deiner Seele drin!?!

Ich wünsch mir nen leckeren Burger.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Deine Banane bekommst Du, aber sie ist verfault.
> 
> Lass mich raten: Du bekommst einen Seelensplitter - mit Deiner Seele drin!?!
> 
> Ich wünsch mir nen leckeren Burger.



Bekommst du: nen vegetarischen!

Ne ich meine das mit der aramäischen Intengralrechnung rückwärts mit den Füßen in Ziegenblut auf einen geweihten Pergament schreiben.

Ich wünsch mir einen Lederbändel für meinen neuen Anhänger.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du bekommst den Lederriemen,aber als du deinen Abhänger ranhängst zerreist der Riemen und der Anhänger geht kaputt,als er auf dem Boden aufschlägt.

Ich wünschte ich könnte noch 3 Stunden schlafen.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Kannst du, du wirst allerdings deshalb vm Boss gefeuert.


Ic wünsche mir, ein Vampir zu sein. da ich mich von Blutspenden ernähre, werde ich nicht von Vampirjägern gejagt


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du wirst ein Vampir,allerdings begibst du dich im Sommer zu früh nach draußen und zerfällst zu Staub.

Ich wünsche mir ohne Probleme zu leben.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Kannst du, aller dings kannst du gar nix mehr machen, weil Das Leben voller Probleme ist und es  nix gibt, das keine Probleme verusracht!


Ich wünsch mir nen Lapislazudi( ein blauer Edelstein)

Seid ein bisschen kreativ, LEute


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Der Edelstein gefällt dir sehr gut und passt perfekt zu deinen Augen.Als du ihr jedoch für kurze Zeit aus den Augen lässt nimmt ihn deine eifersüchtige,kleine Schwester,die auch einen Edelstein haben will.Da deine Eltern finden,dass du mit ihr teilen sollst,verschwindet der Edelstein für immer in den Ecken des Zimmers deiner Schwester.

Ich wünsche mir die Macht die Welt zu verändern.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

kannst du, kannst du, ABER HOHL MIR MEINEN STEIN WIEDER!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich wünste, ich hätte keine Kleine Schwester!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Mit der Macht die Welt zu verändern gebe ich dir deinen Stein zurück,aber ein Splitter ist herausgebrochen den nichtmal ich wiederfinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast du echt ne kleine Schwester?

ich wünschte du bekommst den Splitter von dem Stein wieder.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

bekomme ich, allerdings verschwindet dafür meine kleine Schwester. Ich freue mich und mache mir aus em Stein einen herrlichen Silberanhänger

Oh ja, und sie regt sich gerade herrliuch darüber auf,was für gemeine Sachen ich mache....xD

Ich wünsche mir Illidn als Nachtelf, lebendig, nett und witzig und vor allem ECHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Den bekommst du...echt TOT muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche mir,dass deine Schwester dich ärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Bekommst Du, er ist aber schwul

Ich wünhscte ich find mein Spiel das ich seit eigkeiten such


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

ich war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du findest das Spiel,allerdings ist die CD zerkratzt.

Ich wünschte hier würden mehr als 3 Leute posten.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

okay aber e sind nacher tausende und du kommst gar nicht mehr zu wort

wARUM HAST DU DAS GETAAAAAAAAAAN?? ** über die klippe spring**

Ich wünsche mir nen Fallschirm


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. August 2009)

es werden auch mehr posten aber es werden die gleichen wie vorher sein nur mit nem anderen buffed account

ich hätt gern nen autogramm von jan wingender


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Ha, war schneller!

Du bekommst eines, aber es ist gefälsct.

Ich wünsch mir immer noch nen Fallschirm


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen mit Loch.

Aber weil ich so nett bin lass ich dich überleben..

Ich wünschte ich hätte mehr zu tun.


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

du bekommst so viel arbeit, dass du dir wünschst weniger zu tun zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir mehr Zeit


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du bekommst soviel Zeit dass du nicht weißt was du machen sollst und langweilst dich zu Tode.

Ich wünsche,dass meiner Familie nichts schlechtes mehr passiert.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Nozdormu hält die Zeit für dich al, allerdings kannst du jetzt nix mehr tun.

Ich wünsch mir ich wär ne Dämonenjägerin!


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Du wirst eine, jedoch hat Sargeras alle Dämonen zurückgerufen. Gibt nix mehr zu jagen.

Ich wünsche mir den Winter.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Du  wirst in einen Eisblock eingefrohren und musst warten, biss sommer ist!

ICh wünsche mir eine Kugel Vanilleeis!


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

bekommst du...aufs Shirt

Ich wünsche mir ein Glöckchen


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Das Glöckchen klingelt so nervig,dass dein Trommelfell platzt.

Ich wünsche mir einen Stoffmurloc.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Anem war schneller. Ich binde dirdie größte Glocke vom Kölner Dom an den Hals!

Ich wünsche mir nen Bogen.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen Bogen,allerdings fehlt die Sehne.

Ich wünsche Sola schreibt was neues in ihren Blog.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Tut sie, aber danach geht buffed.de offline und niemand kanns mehr lesen.

Ich möchte gern Jon Bon Jovi, Mr.T, MacGyver und das gesamte A-Team auf ne Party einladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Die sind alle alle müde und schlafen auf deiner Party ein.

Ich wünsche mir dei Bastelfähigkeiten von MacGyver.


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

du lädst sie sein, aber sie kommen nicht

Ich wünsche mir einen Kakao


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber nur solange, bis du eine  Büroklammer, ein stück Tesa oder ein messer siehst.

Ich wünsche mir 20% auf Tiernahrung!


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

bekommst du, aber hast kein Tier wofür es sich lohnt.

Ich wünsche mir guten Geschmack


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Bekommst du,aber da du blind,taub und stumm wirst nützt er dir nichtsmehr.

Ich wünschte,ich hätte mehr Fantasie.


----------



## chopi (4. August 2009)

Du hast soviel Fantasie,dass dich alle Firmen um Ideen anbetteln,ja sogar dein haus stürmen!Du wirst umgeworfen und zu tode getrammpelt. (Dann eben so xD)
Ich wünschte,jedes mal wenn ich irgendwo reinkomme,würde ein Orchester "The Ecstasy of Gold" spielen,damit mein Auftritt epischer wird.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Irgendwann nervt dich das so,dass du nie mehr in einen Raum gehen kannst.

Ich wünschte ich könnte schweben.


----------



## chopi (4. August 2009)

Du schwebst 20cm über dem Boden.Eines Tages trifft dich eine Kugel direkt in die Stirn. Würdest du nicht schweben,hätte sie dich um 17cm verfehlt...

Ich wünschte,ich hätte perfekte Haare zum Headbangen!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Deine Haare sind perfekt,allerdings wird das Haedbangen abgeschafft.

Ich wünschte ich wäre reich.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Du wirst reich,bis die Bulen rausfinden, dass das ganze Geld falsch ist.

Ich wunsch mir nen Stift.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Dir gehört alles Geld der Welt, jedoch hat sonst niemand mehr Geld. Drum werden Währungen abgeschafft und der Tauschhandel wieder eingeführt. Leider interessiert sich jetzt keiner mehr für Papiergeld oder Kupfermünzen und co.

Möp Edit: Du bekommst nen Stift der 3 Meter lang und 100 Kilo schwer ist.

Ich hätt gern Feierabend.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen aber ein Laser in dem Stift tötet dich!(Das ist die Keksspiel Rache)

Ich wünsche mir,dass ich glücklich bin.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Du hast fewierabend, musst mirgen aber dafür doppelt so lange ran. 

Hey, les, bevor du sprichst!

Ich wünsch mir blauen Nagellack


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Der Nagellack ist alt und klumpig und du kannst ihn nicht verwenden.

Und der Laser verbrutzelt dir nur die Haare.

Ich wünschte,dass der ganzen welt etwas Gutes widerfährt.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Tut es aber AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, meine HAAAAAAAAAAAAAREE!!!! 
Also istdann doch nicht so alles gut.

Ich wünsche mir, das alles wäre nie geschehen.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

upsi, doppelpost


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Es ist alles nicht geschehen,aber deine Haare sind trotzdem weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche mir einen Todesstern.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Bekomst du, aber er bringt dich um, weil meine Haaaare versengt sind.

Ich wünsche mir, dass mir wieder Haare wachsen, wo wie sie früher waren, und auch nicht ausfalen.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Weil ich froh bin,weil ich einen Keks gegessen hab kannst du deine Haare haben.

Ich will noch einen Keks.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Bekommst ihn, musst aber erst Therazane finden und ihn ihr wegnehmen.

Ich wünsche mir nen Locher


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Der Locher spielt verrückt und aus Angst schreist du den Aufenhaltsort von Therazane heraus und ich bekommen einen Keks.

Ich wünschte der Locher wird wieder normal.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

er wird nicht normal, er get auf dich los. außerdem ist Therazane jemand sehr bekanntes, das mus ich nicht rausbrüllen.

Ich wünsche mir ein geschiedes Headset.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du bekommst eins,aber deine Schwester macht es kaputt.

Ich wünsche mir immernoch das du deinen Blog weiterschreibst,Sola.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Mach ich, aller dingserst wenn mein E-mail wieder geht.

Ich wünsch mir nen neuen E-mail account


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2009)

Du bekommst Deinen neuen E-Mail-Account und zusätzlich jeden Tag 200 Spam-Mails!

Ich wünsch mir ein Haus am Meer.

Offtopic: Mach Dir doch nen GMX-Mailaccount. Ist kostenlos, da hast Du 1 GB freien Speicherplatz und der Spamfilter ist auch recht gut.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Du bekommst  eines. Eine verratzte Bruchbude ohne Heizung in Der Arktis

Ich wünsch mir ein Haarband.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Du bekommst ein Haarband,allerdings bleibt es nie da wo es sein sollte.

Ich wünsche mir keine Spams mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

du bekommst keien Spams mehr, aber auch sonst keien Mails.

Ich wünsche mir ein privatkino


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Bekomst du aber es ist so dermaßen Privat das selbst die Putfrau nicht reindarf und deshalb stzinkt es wie die Hölle

Ich wünsch mir den Sänger von Blutengel!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen der Sänger,allerdings läuft er wieder weg.

Ich wünsche mir,dass es allen Menschen auf der Welt gut geht.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Es geht allen gut, bis du einen neuen Post machst.

Ich wünsch mir , dass meine Eltern jetzt pennen!


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

Deine Eltern gehen aus und kommen besoffen nach Hause und machen nur Lärm.

Wünsche mir ein Flug-Ticket nach Amerika zur Blizzcon.


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Du bekommst das Ticket, aber Blizzard geht vorher bankrott.

Ich wünsche mir eine saubere, schöne, grosse, einbruchsichere, Villa.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Du bekommst eine gläserne Villa,die dich durch die Sonneneinstrahlung brutzelt.

Ich wünsche mir das es ein Heilmittel gegen AIDS und Krebs gibt.


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Bekommst du, das ist aller dingst leider so teuer, dass es sich keiner eisten kann


Ich wünsch mir ein Haus am Mittelmeer


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

Sollst Du haben, nur hat Dir niemand gesagt, dass es so nahe am Mittelmeer ist, dass es dauernd überschwemmt wird.

Ich hätt gern nen Lastwagen gefüllt mit diesen runden Kaugummis.


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Bekommst du, allerdings knallt der Laster voher gegen nen Laternenmast und geht in Flammen auf

Ich wünsch mir, das mein Ring wieder sauber ist.


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Der Kerl,der deinen Ring reinigen soll,stellt sich so ungeschickt an,das der Ring in den Abfluss fällt und du ihn niemals wieder siehst.

Ich wünsche,dass ein leckerer Eisbecher,der nicht vergiftet ist auf meinem Tisch steht und nicht umfällt.


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Jo, nen Eisbecher... aber du hast nie gesagt, dass Eis drinn ist.

Ich wünsch mir ne Packung brause.


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Bekommst du,aber auch nur die Packung.

Ich wünsche mir viele schöne Sachen.


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

Ich schenk Dir ne Menge schönes Zeug, die Du aber leider nicht schön findest. Denn schön ist subjektiv.

Ich wünsch mir was zu essen, egal was.


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen Apfel mit vielen Maden und Würmern.

Ich wünsche mir die Weltherrschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

du bekommst die Weltherrschaft...über einen unbewohnten Planeten

Ich wünsche mir 10°C weniger


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

Ok, in Deinem Kühlschrank sinds nun 10 Grad kühler.

Ich wünsch mir neue Schuhe ohne Loch.


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Der Schuh ist dir 10 Nummern zu groß und du siehst darin aus wie ein Clown.

Ich wünsche mir eine Zeitmaschine.


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

du bekommst eine, aber sie reist nur jeweils eine sekunde nach vorne oder zurück

Ich wünsche mir neue Füße (auaaaa)


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Du bekommst neue Füße,allerdings spürst du sie nicht und kannst damit nicht gehen.

Ich wünschte ich könnte über Wasser gehen.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Du bekommst neue Füße,allerdings spürst du sie nicht und kannst damit nicht gehen.
> 
> Ich wünschte ich könnte über Wasser gehen.



Kannst du, aber nur bis 1cm hohes Wasser.


Wünsche mir alleine ein ganz großes Flugzeug, das nicht abstürzen kann.


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Du bekommst das Flugzeug findest aber niemanden der es für dich fliegt.

Ich wünschte ich wäre der klügste Mensch der Welt.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Wirst du, allerdinngs nur, bis du Musik hörst

Ich wunsch mir nix.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2009)

hmm schwierig.
du bekommst nichts in form einer stahltafel auf der "nichts" steht...aber die beginnt zur rosten sobald du sie in die hand nimmst. Muhahaha :-)

Ich wünsche mir eine Email von dir!


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

bekommst du, aber du kennst meine Mail nicht und hästd sie für Spam also löscht du sie.

Ich wünsch mir , dass ih das kabel von meinen Boxen finde


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Du findest ein Kabel, aber leider war es ein HDMI Kabel und kannst damit nichts anfangen.


Wünsche mir ein Haus ohne Türen.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Bekommst du, also wirst du in das Haus eingemauert und verhungerst,weil dunicht raus kanns.

Ich wünsch mir, bein nächsten Konzert von Saltatio Mortis in der 1. Reihe stehe.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Du sitzt in der 1.Reihe,allerdings fällt ein Verstärker um und begräbt dich unter sich.

Ich wünsche mir einen neuen Desktop.


----------



## Bitialis (7. August 2009)

den bekommste, aber der desktop wird zu eine menschen essenden Zerhackmonster, welches dir langsam die eingeweide aus deiner Speiseröhre zieht..

ich wünsch mir feierabend..

sonst geh ich hier noch unter


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Du bekommst Feierabend...weil du gefeuert wirst.

Ich wünsche mir,dass ich nie wieder krank werde.


----------



## Bitialis (7. August 2009)

wär sogar ganz geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du wirst nie wieder krank, dafür gibt dein i-net auf ewig den geist auf, bis du dir wünschst dir das nicht gewünscht zu haben


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

du bekommst Feierabend, aber zuhause sitzt der Immer noch hungrige menschen essenden Zerhackmonster, dass auch dir die Eingeweide aus der Speiseröhre zieht.

Ich wünsch mir ne Ärzte-CD für meine Mutter


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Die CD hat einen riesen Kratzer und man versteht kein Wort mehr.

Ich wünsche mir das menschen essenden Zerhackmonster weg.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Es geht weg, aber erst muss du es mit deinen Gedärmen füttern

Ich wünsche mir,dass jemand meine kleine Schwester knebelt! Die nervt!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Der Jenige versteht sich so gut mit deiner Schwester, das die zusammen dich weiter ärgern.

Wünsche mir das mein Internet Explorer-Skriptfehler endlich verschwindet.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Der Fehler verschwindet,weil dein Pc in Flammen aufgeht.

Ich wünsche mir einen kleinen Bruder.(Ich weiß klingt komisch,is aber so)


----------



## K0l0ss (7. August 2009)

Dein Bruder kommt zur Welt und du erfährst, dass es nur dein Halbbruder ist, weil deine Mutter fremdgegangen ist.


Ich wünsch mir ein kühles Bier.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber nachdem du es getrunken hast, erfährst du, dass es Pferdepisse war!

Ich wünsch mir ein Mauspet.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Du bekommst zu dem Mauspet noch eine nervige kleine Schwester und meinen nervigen kleinen Halbbruder dazu.

Ich wünsche mir einen Brief vom Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber da steht nur: KAUFT COCA-COLA! drinn

Ich wünsch mir, dass ale Nervensägen dieser Welt den Mund halten,besonder meine schwester....Hat wer nen Knebel?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Nervensägen können auch durch die Ohren reden,

Ich wünschte ich wäre eine Nervensäge.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Du wirst eine, aber zurrrrrr aufnahme musst du einen Rhetirik-Professor unter dem Tisch quasseln.

Ich wünste , ih hätte alle Scheibenwelt-Romane.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Du bekommst sie,allerdings verbrennen nachts alle deine Bücher.

Ich wünschte ich könnte einen Rhetorik-Professor unter den Tisch quasseln^^


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Kannst du, bis duihn siehst.

ich wünste, ich hätte unbeschädigte CD-rohlinge


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Bekommst du,aber ein Alien landet vor deiner Tür klaut sie und benutzt sie als neuen Antrieb für sein Raumschiff.

Ich wünsche mir einen schwarzen Hausdrachen,mit dem ich die Welt erobern kann muhahahaha.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

bekommst ud. Das Problem: Neltharion ist über das wort "Hausdrache" so wütend, dass er dich frisst

Ich wünschte, ich wäre ne Magierin,dann könnte ich meine kliene chweste sheepen^^


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Deine Schwester benutzt Zauberreflexion und du wirst selber gesheept.

Ich wünschte ich wäre 5cm kleiner.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Gott versteht dich falsch ud duwirst 50 cm kleiner.

Ich wünsch mir nen Lederbändel


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Ein Hund kommt und klaut dir das Band.

Ich wünsche mir eine lebende Hauskatze.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

bekommst du, aber wer will schon nen Lebendigen Pelzkragen?

IOch wünsch mir meine kleine Schwester weg.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Deine kleine Schwester findet den Heimweg und bringt gleich ihre nervigen Freunde mit.

Ich wünsche mir,dass es schneit.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Es schneit,a aber es taut unter der Sonne gleich wieder weg, deswegen regnets.

Ich wünsch mir nen Kuli. Muss nicht funkoinieren.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen Kulli,aber als du schreiben willst zerreißt er dein Papier.

Ich wünsche mir,dass es keine Kriege mehr gibt.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2009)

Kriege gibt es nichtmehr, dafür gibts aber auch nurnoch einen alleinigen Herrscher auf diesem Planeten welcher mit Schrecken und Terror regiert und das menschliche Volk zu grunde knechtet.

Ich wünsch mir schmeckende Vanillacoke.


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Als du die Cola trinkst,bemerkst du wie lecker sie ist...bis du bemerkst das jemand in die Cola gepinkelt hat.

Ich wünsche mir ein was zum Essen.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Okay, pudding mit Schokooße ist vielleicht besser als hundekane mit senf, aber man kanns essen!

Echt.musste mal einer als Mutprobe machen

Ich wünsch mir ein Schokobrötchen


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Das Schokobrötchen ist so alt,dass du es nicht essen kannst.

Ich wünsche mir einen Pool im Garten.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Bekommst du, mit 10 Meterbrett, aber gerade als du runterfliegst merkst du, dass kein Wasser drin ist

Ich wünsch mir ne Privatband


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Als die Band spielen will gehen die Instrumente kaputt und sie gehen wieder.

Ich wünsche mir nicht der "Kumpeltyp" zu sein.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

okay, du wirst ne Schöne Frau:


Oh ups Wunsch vergessen ich wünschmir ein KIssen


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Du musst dir noch was wünschen.Schönes Lied übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Du bekommst das Kissen, aber das ist mit Kiesel gefüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsch mir ein Mac Book Air


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2009)

Du bekommst es!

Will auch eins haben

*hab jetzt das Spiel zerstört*

Wünsch mir auch eins


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

Ich geb dir ne Tafel,   wo "auch eins" draufsteht.

Ichh wünsch mir einm paar schöner, passender Sandalen


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Bekommst Du, mit Juckpulver drin!

Ich wünsch mir irgendwas völlig nutzloses, das es noch nicht gibt.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Du bekommst die Flasche im Schiff^^

Ic wpnsch mir, dass ich allse wüsste!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

du weist alles, was du nicht wissen willst

ich wünsch mir viel-geld


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Das Geld sollst du haben, während du shoppen gehst, stellt ein Wachmann jedoch fest, dass es sich um Falschgeld handelt und du hast jetzt ein paar Probleme am Hals.

Ich wünsche mir einen Affen als Haustier(RL, nicht ingame)


----------



## K0l0ss (12. August 2009)

Du sollst ihn bekommen. Aber als du ihn in deiner Wohnung frei lässt macht er alles zu Kleinholz und deine komplette Einrichtung somit kaputt.

Ich will endlich Guitar Hero: Metallica für meine Xbox 360


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Bekommst du, dafür nehm ich mmir deine Xbox

Ich wünsch mir eine Sonnebnrille.


----------



## Anem (12. August 2009)

du bekommst eine die so stark getönt ist, dass du nix damit siehst.

Ich wünsche mir mehr Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Abra Kadabra und schwupps hast du mehr durchhaltevermögen. Theoretisch könntest du es jetzt weit bringen, allerdings fängst du nie etwas an, denn du bist ein richtiger Faulpelz! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, ich wünsche mir, dass mein Zimmer sich von selbst aufräumen würde, und zwar täglich um genau 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## Vicell (14. August 2009)

Tut es nun, allerdings ist es um 13:00 wieder unaufgeräumt.

Ich wünsche mir 2€


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2009)

Du bekommst 2€,mit einem durch die beiden Mythbusters speziell für diesen Anlass gebauten gerät direkt ins Gehirn geschossen. BUSTED.

Ich wünsch mir ne schöne gutklingende elektrische Gitarre.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

du bekommst eine schöne gutklingende gitarre aber sie wird aus amerika sein muhahahahahaha

ich hätt gern nen tauren krieger :3


----------



## Vicell (14. August 2009)

Du bekommst ihn, da aber wie jeder weiss Tauren nicht stubenrein sind..den Rest kannste dir denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gern ne Maschine womit ich Gnome auf normal Größe bekomme :O(Nein, keine Streckbank )


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2009)

Die sollst Du haben, nur hat wohl der Konstrukteur vergessen, ein Netzteil einzubauen, also kannst Du die Maschine gar nicht erst starten.

Ich wünsch mir dieses Smilie: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zusätzlich in anderen Farben.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dumm nur, dass es sich nciht bewegt...Hab ich jetzt wirklich jeden Pixel andersfarbig gemacht? Mannometer

Ich wünsch mir eine Fleischfressende Pflanze,die Wünsche erfülltund mich nicht frisst.


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2009)

Du bekommst ne fleischfressende Pflanze. Sie erfüllt Dir den Wunsch, Dich nicht zu fressen. Danke für das Smilie, das ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht mach ich beizeiten mal ein animiertes draus oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsch mir hellblaue Wassermelonen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2009)

Die bekommst du aber leider sind sie nur hellblau vor Schimmel!

Ich wünsche mit gutes Wetter in Wuppertal das ganze Jahr über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (17. August 2009)

Kannst du haben, nur ist jetzt der Ort so beliebt, das er voll Touristen und weiteren Einwohnern ist. Und Wuppertal behält die Größe  ;D

Ich Wünsche mir Einen Laptop der WoW packt!! ^^


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen, aber er packt wow  nur 2 Minuten lang

Ich wünsch mir, dass die Blasen auf meinen Zehen weggehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Tun sie, sie wandern von Deinen Zehen auf Deine Fussballen.

Ich wünsch mir ein Knoppers.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

bekommst du, aber du musst es, um punkt halb 10 essen, sonst wird dir kotzübel.

Ich wünsch mir nen roten Fächer.


----------



## Vicell (17. August 2009)

Bekommst du, allerdings hat dieser viele Löcher :-)

Ich wünsch mir die Waffe vom Vezax Hardmode die nich droppen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber sie ist herbeigecheatet und die Gms bannen dich deswegen.

Ich wünsche mir ne Packung von diesen sauteuren Manga-Stiften.Die sollten schon Funktionieren.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2009)

Die bekommst du! Nur leider gibts kein Papier mehr auf dieser Welt!



Ich will morgen keine Schule haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. August 2009)

Hagelkörner so groß wie Volleybälle fallen auf deine Stadt,deine Schule wird zerstört.
Die Stadt beschließt,alle Schüler sollen in der neugewonnenen Freizeit arbeiten und das Geld der Stadt für eine neue Schule stiften.

Ich wünschte,ich hätte einen kleinen unzerbrechlichen Teller,auf dem immer dann wenn ich will ein Stück leckeren essbaren Kuchen auftaucht.


----------



## Taroliln (18. August 2009)

Den bekommst, leider geht er bei der Lieferung kaputt.

Ich wünscht ich hätt schon Feierabend...


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Bekommst Du, Dein Chef entlässt Dich fristlos.

Ich wünscht, die Sonne würd immernoch gleich stark scheinen, aber nicht mehr so stark blenden.


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

Tust du, allerdings bleibt die UV-Strahlung und du fängst dir nen Feinen Sonnenbrand ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünschte Soladra ist mir nicht mehr pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroliln (19. August 2009)

Soladra ist dir nicht mehr böse, dafür hassen dich jetzt alle andern.

Ich wünscht es wäre schon Wochenende.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Für mich sind noch 3 Wochen Wochenende.

HEY, ich hab nict gesagt, dass ich dir vergebe!

Ich wünsch mir gekämmte haare.


----------



## Taroliln (19. August 2009)

Bekommst du, dabei bemerkst du dass du Spliss hast.

Ich wünsch mir eine Gehaltserhöhung.


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2009)

Du bekommst von nun an zusätzlich zu Deinem Lohn so viele Waschmaschinen, wie Du ohne Hilfsmittel tragen kannst.

Ich wünsch mir Office 2010.


----------



## Lulano (19. August 2009)

Kannst du haben! Leider kommt es erst 2015 auf den Markt.


Ich hätte gern was zu essen.


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

Bekommst du, leider vergiftet und du stirbst, somit darfst du dich nun aus dem Thread enthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche mir das Soladra zustimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Ich stimme zu, unter der  BEdingung, dass du dich mit vergiftest.

Ich wünsche mir , dann mein Zimmer morgen en ganzen Tag aufgeräumt ist.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

Es ist aufgeräumt. Oder besser gesagt, leergeräumt (der Pole war schneller als du) ^^

Ich wünsche mir günstige Zigaretten.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

bekommst du, aber scheisse gestopft und scheisse "schmeckend"

Ich wünsche mir 10€


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Bekommst du... in 1ct münzen

Ich wünsch mir . KILL BILL!


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

Du darfst den Film sehen aber er ist leider eine Chinesische Kopie.

Ich Wünsche mir vor Weihnachten nen neuen PCOHNE Vista...


----------



## PhAm0 (20. August 2009)

Den bekommst du... aber mit Windows 95

Ich wünsche mir ein Glas Wasser


----------



## Taroliln (20. August 2009)

Bekommst du, leider zerbricht das Glas als du ansetzen willst und alles fließt über deine Hose als ob du in die Hose gemacht hättest.

Ich wünsch mir dass ich als einziger 6 Richtige im Lotto hätt.


----------



## D'eater (20. August 2009)

Den hast Du, aber Du kannst den Lottoschein nicht mehr finden...

Ich wünsch mir einen Swimming Pool im Garten.


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

Läuft, aber ohne Wasser im Pool.

Ich wünsche mir ein Macbook Pro.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Bekommst Du, aber als Du ihn starten willst stellst Du fest, dass Dir jemand ne leere Kiste gegeben hat (sprich nur das Gehäuse ohne Inhalt).

Ich wünsch mir jetzt in dem Moment ein Bett zum schlafen.


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Liegt unter dir.
Allerdings ist es extrem hart und unbequem das du direkt wieder davon weggehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche mir nen Entgiftungsmittel  q.q


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Du bekommst ne flasche, allerdings iste eigentlich Vergiftungsmittell drinn, abe auf der Flasche ist bein Druckfehler.

Ich wünsch mir ne Sense. MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

du bekommst eine...aber sie ist kaputt,stumpf,stinkt und sieht blöd aus MUHUHUHUHUHUHUHU

ich wär gern auf nem rammstein konzert plx


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Bist du, die Band kommt aber nicht.

Ich wünsche mir angenehme 22° C morgen.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

Ist, aber es regnet unt stürmt .

Ich wünsch mir ein lautes Musikinstroment.

( ja, der Schreibfehler ist absichtlich!)


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. August 2009)

Du bekommst ein Schlagzeug, ohne sticks.

Ich wünsche mir eine Harpune


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2009)

bekommst du, leider steckt die in dir ^^

Ich wünsche mir tausende CD´s von meinen Lieblingsbands


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Die bekommst du aber leider sind sie alle verkratzt.

Ich wünsche mir ein Einhorn ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

Bekommst du, leider mag es dich nicht und piekst dich!

Ich würde jetzt gerne Urlaub in Finnland machen!


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Darfst du, leider stürzt das Flugzeug unterwegs ab und wir haben einen braven Forenuser weniger im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir nen Keks der niemals vergiftet werden kann und direkt wieder erscheint sobald ich ihn gegessen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche passiert auch wenn jemand versucht ihn zu zerstören/klauen, also kann man mir den Keks nich wegnehmen...muhah :>


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Bekommst du, doch leider schmeckt dir der Keks überhaupt nicht!

Ich wünsche mir, dass die 4. Staffel von Pastewka bald released wird.


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber leider ist es nicht der echte Pastewka sondern nur ein Double ^^

Ich wünsche mir, mich endlich mal wieder zu verlieben und auch wiedergeliebt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber die Beziehung hält nur 1 Monat.

Ich wünsche mir neue Slim-Filter...meine sind bald alle


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Bekommst du aber leider sind sie alle durch den Regen nass geworden

Ich wünsche mir Flügel zu haben um fliegen zu können ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Das wünsche ich mir auch, also bekomme es ich und nicht du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir ein Wetter wie in Italien am Gardasee, hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber auf einmal sprechen auch noch alle italienisch und du hast zwar schönes Wetter aber verstehst kein Wort ^^

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich jetzt auf die Bank gehe und auf dem Auszug eine 6 stellige Zahl steht....im Haben natürlich ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

Diese bekommst du... Bloss war dies ein Versehen und nicht von deinem Konto!

Ich wünsche mir ein kühles Bier <3


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Bekommst du, allerdings ists so gut versteckt das es warm ist bist du es gefunden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche mir...hmm....
nen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Den bekommst du , aber als du ihn dir nehmen willst, schnellt aus dem Hintergrund das Krümelmonster hervor und reisst ihn dir aus der Hand.

Ich wünsche mir dass ich es endlich schaffe mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören ^^


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

Kein Problem, dafür steigst wirst Du zum Alkoholiker :O

Ich wünsch mir nen funktionierenden Exchange-Server :/


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

ähm..daa muss ich erstmal googlen...^^

Bekommst du... hab ich recht verstanden, dass das ein E-mail Programmm sein soll? Dann bekommstz du das älteste,außerdem wirst du vollgespamt mit Werbung.

Ich wünsch mir, dass Wow wieder  geht!


----------



## chopi (24. August 2009)

Wow geht wieder.
(Haha,da war schon die negative Sache mit drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich wünschte,ich hätte einen Maßgeschneiderten Anzug.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Bekommst du, allerdings in Pink mit weißen und Rosa Rüschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir nen Mini-Kühlschrank.


----------



## Hirsi325 (24. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen Mini-Kühlschrank der so klein ist das du nichtmal ne Fliege reingeben kannst.

Ich hätte gerne eine Flasche Jack Daniels die ich meinem großen Bruder zum Geburtstag schenken kann.


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. August 2009)

Die sollst du bekommen... Jedenfalls die Flasche, den Inhalt nicht!

Ich wünsche mir einen bequemeren Stuhl!


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Bekommst Du, nur ist er grösser als das Haus in dem Du wohst.

Ich wünsch mir nen Pool und Cocktails mit Schirmchen.


----------



## Vicell (24. August 2009)

Bekommst du, allerdings ists nur nen Babypool *g*

Wünsche mir 2Kekse :O


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Sollst Du haben, einen mit Broccoli- und einen mit Selleriegeschmack. Guten Appetit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir ne neue Musik-CD.


----------



## Vicell (24. August 2009)

Mjam wird lecker...:O

Bekommst, allerdings so zerkratzt das sie nicht mehr lesbar ist.

I wanna have 3Cookies :O


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Ich geb Dir zu den zweien, die ich Dir gegeben hab noch einen dazu. Dieser hat Zwiebelgeschmack und nen Schokoladenüberzug.

Ich wünsch mir Aladdins Wunderlampe.


----------



## Vicell (24. August 2009)

Du verwöhnst einen ja richtig :O


Bekommst du, allerdings mit nen bösem Jihni :O(Wie schreibt amn des eig?^^)

Ich möchte 20&#8364; haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Die bekommst du, aber in Yen ausgezahlt.

Ich wünsche mir neue Sneakers von Nike.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Sollst Du haben! Du darfst sogar wählen!

Die da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder die da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Ich wünsch mir ne Steigerungsform von MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA, die gleichzeitig noch schriftlich das pure Böse rüberbringt, in dem es verfasst wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

ok LÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜÜL (böser als der club ruf von der magischen mießmuschel gehts nich oder?)

ich hätt gern ne leckere brezel


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber mit 200g Salz dran

Ich wünsche mir eine Briefmarke.


----------



## Minøtaurus (24. August 2009)

Bekommst du, nur Leider wurde sie unsachgemäßen Transportiert, und sie ist nun ein Puzzle mit 1000 Teilen


Ich wünsche mit ein schnelles Auto


----------



## TheBattery (24. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber ohne schlüssel =/


Ich wünsche mir ein haus


----------



## Lethior (24. August 2009)

Das Haus ist aus Schokolade und schmilzt in der Sonne.

Ich wünsche mir einen größeren Fernseher.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber er flimmert und zeigt nur Schwarz/Weiß Bilder.

Ich wünsche mir ein kaltes Bier.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

bekommst du. Einen Eiswürfel mit biergeschmack. Kühl genug?


Ich wünsch mir 2 Freikarte für das Musical "König der Löwen", wo ich dann mit mewiner Schwester reingehen würde.


----------



## Wildebraut (25. August 2009)

Bekommst du, aber ihr sitzt so weit hinten und vor euch 3 Sitzreihen mit Weibern mit Riesenhüten. Also wird aus dem Musical ein Hörspiel.

Ich wünsch mir noch 8 Wochen richtig geiles Wetter


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Leider verbringst du diese 8 Wochen im Keller.

Ich wünsche mir Epic Fliegen in WoW.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2009)

Ups, Zwischenpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bekommst du, weil du ewig dafür gefarmt hast. Allerdings wird 2 Wochen später der Preis dafür halbiert.

Ich wünsch mir ne Gibson Les Paul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildebraut (25. August 2009)

Bekommst du, leider stellt sich heraus dass Sie geklaut ist und die Polizei nimmt sie dir wieder weg...

Was würdest du machen wenn du nachts wach wirst und einen Einbrecher bzw Schritte in deinem Haus hörst aber du weisst dass du eigentlich alleine bist?


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Ich glaub irgendwie, Du hast hier zwei Spiele vermischt ^^ drum mach ich mal weiter.

Ich wünsch mir ein Handy, das sich von selbst wieder auflädt, ohne, dass ich es einstecken muss.


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. August 2009)

bekommst du, der Haken daran ist, das es ein Motorola Dynatac 8000 ist.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. August 2009)

Wunschlos glücklich? ^^

Ich wünsche mir, dass mir wer was zu essen macht.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Ein riesiger Schrank von einem Mann macht Dir verkohltes Spiegelei mit verkohltem Speck zum essen und besteht darauf, dass Dus aufisst, sonst gibts Haue!

Ich wünsch mir, dieses Smilie könnte sprechen, wenn mans anklickt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildebraut (25. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich glaub irgendwie, Du hast hier zwei Spiele vermischt ^^ drum mach ich mal weiter.




Uupsi...sorry *schäm*


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. August 2009)

das smilie kann sprechen aber so laut das es deine trommelfelle zerfetzt

ich wünschte meine freundin wäre hier


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Sie ist da, aber sie hat auf einmal 20 tentakel im Gesicht und du kannst sie nicht küssen

Ich wünsch mir nen einfall für ein neues Gedicht.


----------



## freezex (26. August 2009)

Du hast den besten Einfall für ein Gedicht das du je hattest, so schön, das du damit als Poet in die geschichte eingehen kannst.
Zur Feier des Tages geh ich noch einen mit dir trinken, und noch einen und noch einen.
Am nächsten Morgen wachst du mit kopfweh auf und fragst dich: "Wo bin ich, warum habe ich gestern so viel getrunken und was sucht dieser Eisblock mit gesicht neben mir im Bett?"

Hmm was wünsch ich mir. Ich habs ich wünsch mir einen riesigen leckeren Kuchen.


----------



## Taroliln (26. August 2009)

Den Kuchen bekommst du, leider fliegt er mit voller Wucht in dein Gesicht

Ich wünsch mir dass endlich jemand auf meine Frage im PVP Guide Forum bezüglich Heiler Abhärtung beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildebraut (26. August 2009)

Die Antwort bekommst du...allerdings von einem *hey alder....l2p du nooooob* kid *grins*

Ich wünsche mir einen ganzen grossen Kleiderschrank voll mit tollen Kleidern (in meiner Grösse)


----------



## Taroliln (26. August 2009)

Den Kleiderschrank bekommst du, mit ganz vielen tollen Kleidern in deiner Größe, leider kommt gerade Pro Sieben bei dir vorbei und lacht dich aus was du für einen schlechten Kleidergeschmack hast.

Ich wünsch mir ne gute Nacht XD


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

bekommst du. Ne Tafen, da steht drauf "Gute Nacht, hier ist dein Pooh-Bär"als du sie anfassen willst, zerbröselt sie.

Ich wünsch mir, wunschlos glücklich zu sein.


----------



## freezex (27. August 2009)

OK ich geb dir so viel schokolade, das all die Glückshormone dich wunschlos glücklich werden lassen. (Ich glaube ich muss nicht erwähnen wie lange dieses Gefühl anhält und wie dick das Schokolade macht.)

Ich wünsch mir könig der Welt zu sein


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Ich schenk Dir dieses Schiff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stell Dich vorne drauf, streck die Arme aus und schrei "Ich bin der König der Welt!". Viel Spass dabei wünsch ich Dir!

Ich wünsch mir ne Packung Kinder-Schokolade.


----------



## Wildebraut (27. August 2009)

Die bekommst du, allerdings war es die letze Packung im Supermarkt und auf dem Heimweg wirst du von ner Horde Kids überfallen, die dir deine Kinderschokolade wieder abnehmen ^^

Ich wünsche mir einen Sack, in dem immer Geld drin ist wenn ich reingreife (echtes Geld, kein Spielgeld und auch keine andere Währung und keine 1 cent Münzen *grins*)


----------



## Taroliln (27. August 2009)

Den Sack bekommst du, leider sind da nur 2 Cent Münzen drin, und durch das viele Geld was nun im Umlauf ist ist dieser Sack nichts mehr wert und eine neue Währung muss eingeführt werden was zum Schluss deinen Sack wertlos erscheinen lässt.

Ich wünsch mir ein neues ganzes schönes Auto.


----------



## freezex (27. August 2009)

Ich lass dir n richtig schönes neuses fahrtaugliches Auto liefern, zugelassen in England. Viel spass beim Linksfahren.

Ich wünsch mir eine grosse stabile Villa mit guter Lage


----------



## Taroliln (27. August 2009)

Die bekommst du, leider gehörte sie einem bösen East-Coast Rapper und eines Tages steht die Polizei vor deiner Türe und findet in deinem Keller 18 Leichen und dein Haus wird beschlagnahmt.

Ich wünsch mir einen super schnellen, total ausdauernden super high-performance Rechner der mit dem technologischen Fortschritt mitwächst, sodass ich immer den aktuellsten super rechner habe.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Sollst Du haben, die Villa ist gewaltig, riesig, wunderschön, super gelegen, Du glaubst, Du hättest den totalen Jackpott gezogen! Als Du die Villa betrittst bemerkst Du, dass die Wände über und über mit Schimmel durchzogen sind. Die Villa ist nicht mehr zu retten. Der Abriss kostet ein Vermögen, nen Neubau kannst Du Dir gar nicht leisten, kaufen wird die Villa sicher niemand.

Edit: zu spät...ok, Du hast immer den aktuellsten und neusten PC mit Superduperhardware. Leider gibt es noch keine Treiber dafür.

Ich wünsch mir ein Keyboard für den PC.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Bekommst eins, jedoch in flüssigem Zustand.
Ich wünsche mir nen Berater, der mir nen guten Wunsch vorschlägt.


----------



## Taroliln (28. August 2009)

Den bekommst du, und zwar mit mir ^^ doch leider wünscht er sich nicht was du willst sondern was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünscht mir dass Bloodhound Gang mal wieder nach Süddeutschland kommt.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Tun sie, sie gehn da in die Ferien und dann wieder nach Hause. Zu Gesicht bekommst Du sie nie und Auftritte ham sie auch keine.

Ich wünsch mir "Tischlein deck Dich".


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Bekommst du, bloß ist ein Bein locker (muhahaha). Außerdem erzeugt es nur 2 Jahre alte Sachen.
Ich wünsche mir die Weltherrschaft.


----------



## Taroliln (28. August 2009)

Die bekommst du, doch leider kommt mit großer stärke auch große verantwortung, und der bist du nicht gewachsen und wirst total depressiv und sperrst dich selbst in den Keller ein...

Ich wünsch mir Es wär jetzt schon Wochenende!!!


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Ein Glück für Dich! Weit, weit im Osten ist tatsächlich schon Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir Gratis-Döner für alle!


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

Kein Problem, es gibt noch ne Menge Gammelfleisch für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir, dass ich Klavier spielen kann.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Ich brings Dir bei, koste aber nen hohen Stundensatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünschte, dass ich nicht ständig SPAM per SMS bekommen würde...hat gestern irgendwie plötzlich angefangen o_O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Du bekommst keine Spam Sms mehr, weil dein Handy kaputt geht.
Ich wünsche mir ein DinA4 Blatt aus Gold.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings kommt es aus China und ist lediglich ein normales mit Goldfarbspray besprüht wordenes Blatt Papier.

Ich wünsche mir DSL 100k.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Du bekommst ne Schachtel, auf der steht "DSL". Drinnen sind Steine -> Steine mit nem Gesamtgewicht von 100 Kilogramm.

Ich wünsch mir kabellose, sich selbst wieder aufladende Kopfhörer.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Bloß wiegt das Ding ne Tonne.
Ich wünsche mir mehr Beinfreiheit.


----------



## freezex (28. August 2009)

Die Beinfreiheit bekommst du, deine Arme sind aber gefesselt.

Ich wünsch mir den Space-marin-Murloc von buffed zu gewinnen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Dein Account wird dann allerdings gehackt und nem permaban unterzogen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass mich Zigaretten nicht langsam töten würden^^


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Zigaretten töte nicht mehr allerdings lebst du solange das du Alzheimer,Parkinson und alle möglichen Arten von Tumoren bekommst und einen viel schlimmeren Tod stirbst.

Ich wünsche mir ein ordentliches Fernsehprogramm(ohne DSDS,Big Brother etc.)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Bloß sind alle Sendungen auf getürktes Deutsch, dass es der Durchschnitt noch versteht^^. (Nix gegen Türken.)
Wünsche mir (nach langem überlegen) ein Pixel.


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Du bekommst zwei Pixel statt einem^^

Ich wünsche mir ein Haus am See.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings ist der See auch gleichzeitig eine Giftmülldeponie.

Ich wünsche mir 2 gute Monitorboxen.


----------



## TheEwanie (29. August 2009)

bekommst du...nur kaputt


ich wünsche mir das ich das wow addon sofort kriege und spielen kann


----------



## Bexor (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du, jedoch sind keine Server online.

Ich wünsche mir ein neues tolles Auto.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Bloß liegt da ein 200 kg Stripper mit Mundfäulnis auf dem Beifahrersitz.
Ich wünsche mir ein U.


----------



## Bexor (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Leider wurde das Sprichwort aber schon gelöst.

Ich wünsche mir das neue Album von Culcha Candela.


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. August 2009)

bekommst du, jedoch nehm ich dafür deinen PC mit.

Ich wünschte mir ich wäre Gott xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

Du bist von nun an der Gott der Hässlichkeit und von allem Abstoßendem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir iTunes auf meinem Nokia 5800 :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Jedoch frisst das soviel Strom, dass du es die ganze Zeit an der Steckdose haben musst.
Ich wünsche mir ne Uhr, die 5 Minuten nachgeht, damit ich immer weiß wie spät es vor 5 min war.


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2009)

Die Uhr geht 5 Minuten nach,allerdings spinnt der Stundenzeiger.

Ich wünsche mir die Kraft alles und jeden den ich nicht mag auszulöschen!


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. Da du aber zudem noch von Selbsthass zerfressen sein wirst...you know?

Ich wünsche mir 5° C mehr.


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Klar kein Problem, deine CPU ist jetzt 5°C wärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast ja nicht gesagt wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir einen staubabweisenden Monitor...


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du...allerdings einen 15" CRT.

Ich wünsche mir, dass Blurays günstiger werden...erheblich günstiger.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Dein Wille Geschehe. Bloß sind jetzt alle so billig, dass alle ausverkauft sind.
Ich wünsche mir, dass der nächste Poster keinen Wunsch bekommt.


----------



## simion (29. August 2009)

Das bekommst du. Aber ich mache einen doppelpost!


----------



## simion (29. August 2009)

Ich wünsche mir 1 Milionen €.


----------



## OneManShow (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du aber die Inflation hat sich durchgesetzt und für 1 millionen bekommste grad noch deine Oma für eine Nacht.
Ich wünschte mir dass in WoW in der Alten welt mehr los wär und ich endlich meinen Mage durch inis ziehen kann.

@Simion warum steht bei dir statt dem Rang Stargate!!!!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

bekommst du aber am nächsten tag fährt blizzard die server für immer runter :>

ich wünsche mir lebenslang kostenlos bei burger king essen zu können


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

bekommst du, allerdings steigen sie auf das produkt um, das du am meisten hasst.

Ich wuensche mir nen fetten Flame


----------



## OneManShow (29. August 2009)

OMG LOL DU @$%!* verf**kter VOLL*******
Aber dieser Flame hat keinen sinn (sorry ich weiß es iss bescheuert)
Ich wünsche mir 30 Smilies in einem Post...

Ps: AUF SIE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Bloß sind alle unglücklich und haben ne lange Nase.
:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(:--(
Ich wünsche mir den roten Faden.


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2009)

Du bekommst einen roten Faden,allerdings fängt dieser Feuer sobald er an Luft kommt.

Ich wünsche mir das Haszor weiß was OMPFNA  heißt


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Er hat gegooglet. *seufz+ ich abs ihm reingeschrieben!

Ich weünsch mir, dass ale Welt weiß, dass Haszor DIB nicht kennt!


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

Tja,Buffed ist leider nicht die ganze Welt.                 

Ich wünsche mir eine Putzfrau,die in meinem Zimmer sauber macht.


----------



## freezex (31. August 2009)

Bekommst du, und hübsch ist sie auch noch. Jedoch klingelt einen Tag später die Polizei bei dir und nimmt dich mit weil du illegale Einwanderer schwarz und ohne bezahlung bei dir arbeiten läst.

Ich wünsch mir, dass bei meinen nächsten runs durch straht shetek und tdm das Baron-, Rabenfürst- und Falkenschreitermount droppt und das ohne, dass mein account gehackt oder mein server für immer down geht.


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Du hast wegwürfeln vergessen.

Ich wünsche mir heißes Wachs halten zu können, ophne mich zu verbrennen.


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

Sobald du heißes Wachs berührst,kühlt es ab.

Ich wünsche mir mehr Freizeit.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Bekommst du, der Tag hat jetzt 24 Stunden und 1 sek.
Ich wünsche mir einen Liter Pestizide.


----------



## skyline930 (31. August 2009)

Die bekommst du, und zwar im wörtlichen Sinne: Du hast die Sprühflasche verkehrt rum gehalten!

Ich wünsche mir 150€ das ich mein W995 kaufen kann <3


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Leider musst du festellen, dass es ein Asiatischer Fake ist und dir die Handysoftware ständig abstürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir eine 200 m² Wohnung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Bekommst du. Direkt neben ner Atommüllfabrik.
Ich wünsche mir 5m Feldweg.


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

Bekommst du allerdings gibt es einen Brand und du hast nurnoch Dreck und Asche.

Ich wünsche mir nichts was mir oder anderen schadet.


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Du bekommst Luft. Schadet dir zwar nicht aber du kannst damit nichts anfangen.

Ich wünsche mir ein neues Fort Minor Album.


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Bekommst du, allerdings ohne Mike Shinoda.

Isch wünsche mir Kreislauf für den Nachposter.


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

*im Krein lauf* So, das wars

Ichwwünsch mir Boxen für nen gscheiden Sound


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Gehen aber nach einer Stunde kaputt und ein kleines Kind hat den Bon angezündet.



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Bekommst du, allerdings ohne Mike Shinoda.


Ich wünsche mir das er unrecht hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Hat er auch, aber er hat auch Unrecht, dass du das Album bekommst.
Ich wünsche mir Dreck unter den Fingernägel.


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. September 2009)

bekommst du aber da deine fingernägel so rein sind weisen sie dreck sofort ab und sie sind wieder sauber...

ich wünsch mir 100€ in 1 Cent münzen


----------



## Fogbob (1. September 2009)

du kriegst einen 2t schwerer klumpen aus einer Kupferlegierung! Darfst dir jetzt selbst die Münzen machen.

Ich wünsche mir 4 Wochen Urlaub am Stück


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings hast du in den 4 Wochen die Schweinegrippe.

Ich wünsche mir ne Dose Erdnüsse.


----------



## Fogbob (1. September 2009)

Kriegst du, wohl ohne Dosenöffner

Ich wünsche mir Fortuna Düsseldorf in die erste Bundesliga


----------



## shadownappi (1. September 2009)

Geht klar, die steigen aber nach 1 Jahr in die 5. bezirksliga wieder ab weil sie zu schlecht waren ^^


Ich wünsch mir ein bild von einem Elefanten^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/010909182608_2345.JPG
Da ist das Bild, jedoch von mir gemalt!
Ich wünsche mir nen Fussel.


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

Du bekommst einen riesenfussel ,der dich begräbt


Ich wünsch mir, das jemand mein Headset repariert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

*versuch sloadras headset zu reparieren* ohh....sry habs komplett kaputt gemacht =/

ich hätt gern nen besseren schul stundenplan


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. September 2009)

Bekommst du, dafür hast du aber jetzt auch am Wochenende Schule.

Ich wünsche mir ein Glas Ayran <3


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2009)

Kriegst du aber es ist verschimmelt.

Ich wünsche mir noch 2 Wünsche!


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

Du bekommst noch 2 Wünsche,allerdings musst du die Wünsche auf Latein äußern.

Ich wünsche mir die 4 Reiter der Apokalypse ins Haus


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Und sie machen ihrem Namen alle Ehre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lethior schrieb:


> Du bekommst noch 2 Wünsche,allerdings musst du die Wünsche auf Latein äußern.


Ok!
Ego cupio mihi multus pecunia! (Keine Garantie für korrekte Grammatik!)


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

Das Geld hatten wir schon so oft...ich nehm mal die Falschgeldvariante.

Ich hab aber schon besseres Latein gelesen^^

Ich wünsche mir die Vernichtung aller die laute Musik mit ihrem Handy hören.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Ok, sie werden aber nicht direkt getötet. Du bekommst ne Ak-47 und musst es selbst erledigen.
Ich wünsche mir ein Sandkorn, dass genauso aussieht wie ein Porsche.


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

Du bekommst das Sandkorn,allerdings musst du niesen und verlierst es sofort wieder.

Ich wünsche mir Komet,den schlausten Goldfisch der Welt.


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2009)

Bekommst du, aber er wird im Klo runtergespült.

Ich wünsche mir.... hmmm.... ne Cola.




Lethior schrieb:


> Ich hab aber schon besseres Latein gelesen^^


Naja ich kann ja auch kein Latein... Habe einfach mal 4 Wörter ins Onlinevokabular getippt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

Cola hat eine neue Rezeptur und schmeckt dir nicht mehr.

Ich wünsche mir Lemminge.


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. September 2009)

bekommst du, aber sobald du sie anschaust sterben sie

ich wünsch mir alles!


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

Zu allem gehört auch ein schwarzes Loch das alles einsaugt was dir gehört.

Ich wünsche mir "Die Macht"


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. September 2009)

die bekommst du für 4 min. danach macht sie dich wahnsinnig.

ich wünsch mir, das mein hund nicht mehr haart xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Er haart nicht mehr. Jedoch kotzt er dir jetzt jeden Tag die Bude voll.
Ich wünsche mir Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## Fifus (3. September 2009)

Samstag nacht ist es geworden und fieber hast du auch, 41 Grad körpertemparatur und du liegst im sterben.

Ich wünsche mir dass ich nachts schlafen kann.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (3. September 2009)

du kannst jetzt nachts schlafen, aber in der nacht bricht ein vulkan in deiner nähe aus und du merkst es nicht.

ich wünsche mir das meine schwester netter ist xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. September 2009)

Sie ist von nun an netter, dafür wirst du aggressiv und kommst in die JVA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche nur 2h am Tag arbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Du musst nurnoch 2 Stunden arbeiten,aber als du nach den zwei Stunden nach Hause kommst erschießen dich Einbrecher.

Ich wünsche mir Wochenende.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (3. September 2009)

es ist wochenende, nur leider betinkst du dich und wachs ind moskau auf.

ich wünsch mir keien schule mehr =D


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Statt zur Schule zu gehen musst du Steinblöcke schleppen.

Ich wünschte ich wäre tot.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Du wirst einer von Arthies Schergen.

Ich wünsch mir eine Rakete.


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Eine Rakete fällt auf dein zuhause und explodiert.

Ich wünsche mir Satan in mein Zimmer.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Bekommst du, der  aber brngt ne Sukkubus mmit. Keine Kommentar.

Ich wünsche mir ne Schnecke.


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Du bekommst eine Schnecke,allerdings mit Nitroeinspritzung und sie flitzt weg.

Ich wünsche mir noch eine Sukkubus^^


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Du bekommst Bärbel, aber Horst charct dich zu Mtsch.

Ich wünsc mir ILLIDAN!! Und zwar lebendich und hiltero.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Bekomsmt du, bloß isser net stubenrein.
Wünsche mir ein portables Immobil.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Bekommst du, aber ohne Batterie.

Öhm.. seit wann sind erwachsene Humanoide nicht stubenrein??

Ich wünsch mir , dass meine Kleine sschwester die Klappe hält!


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Deine Schwester hält die Klappe,allerdings kann deine Schwester jetzt durch alle anderen Körperöffnungen reden.

Ich wünsche mir einen Kamm-shot.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Du liest Dib, was? Bekommst du. allerdings wirst du gekamm-shotet.

Ich wünsch mir ne Rolle in DIB.


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,sie wurden gebrezelt!

Ich wünsche mir einen kaputten Schulbus.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

MUHAAHAH,ich lach mich tot! Der war gut, Lethi, der war gut!

Du bekommst einen Buss, der in die Luft fliegt... du bist drinn.

Ich wünsch mir, dass dein Eichhörn kapputt ist und NICHT giftig!


----------



## Lethior (3. September 2009)

Das Eichhörnchen funktioniert und bringt dich und deine ganze Familie um(außer deine Schwester)

Ich wünsche mir Augen im Glas.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

okay, bekommst du. deine eigenen.


Ich wünsch mir das Terroreichhörnschen weg.


----------



## Fifus (4. September 2009)

plopp - weg war es, .... naja, eigentlich alles - du schwebst im unendlichen ohne die erde zu sehen, keine sterne, ... nichts.

ich wünsche mir eine richtig gute idee


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Bekommst du, du bekommst die Idee, alle Lehrer abzuknallen. eine gute Idee. Blöd nur, das du sie auch ausführst.

ich wünsch mir ein Nutellabrot.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Bloß fällt es runter direkt auf die beschmierte Seite.
Ich wünsche mir eine immer wieder sich auffüllende Kaffeetasse, die sich immer wieder mit perfekt temperierten und wohlschmeckenden Kaffee auffüllt.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Bekommst du, bloß hat sie ein Loch.


Ich wünsch mir nen rattlin bog.


----------



## Bremgor (13. September 2009)

Kriegste, doch er verschwindet gleich wieder.

Ich wünsch mir meinen WoW-Account zurück^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (13. September 2009)

Kriegst du nur hasst du den acc namen und das password vergessen.

ich hätt gern nen Bier.


----------



## dacarl (13. September 2009)

Das Bier bekommst Du, aber beim Öffnen mit 'nem Feuerzeug fallen Plastikteile und Glassplitter in dein warmes, alkoholfreies Bier.

Ich wünsche mir eine Nacktputze in meiner Küche.


----------



## Lethior (13. September 2009)

Die putze wiegt an die 300kg und bleibt in der Tür stecken und die Feuerwehr muss das dach abreißen um sie daraus zu holen.

Ich wünsche mir eine Millionen Euro in bar, in Scheinen und nicht geklaut


----------



## Vicell (13. September 2009)

Bekommst du, nur leider brennend

Ich will Spongebob haben.


----------



## Taroliln (14. September 2009)

Du bekommst Spongebob, leider wird Patrick eifersüchtig und nimmt ihn sich gleich wieder und geht mit ihm unter die nächste Ananas.

Ich wünsch mir dass ich reich werde.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Du erbst 10 Millionen, aber in dem Moment als du den Scheck einlösen willst überrollt dich ein Mülllaster.

Ich wünsche mir viel Joghurt.


----------



## Vicell (14. September 2009)

Bekommst, aber in deiner Nase

Need auf lvl 80 für meinen Feral >.<


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Ein GM taucht auf und levelt deinen Feral auf 80, aber keine 10 min später schlägt Blitz bei Blizzards Serveranbieter ein und alle Server gehen Putt. Ergo alle Chars weg.

Wünsch mir zwei Spiegeleier mit Käse.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. September 2009)

bekommt du, doch dann kommt ein hund angesprungen und frisst es dir weg.

ich wünsch mir führerscheine und autos usw. schon ab 14.


----------



## N811 Schurke (15. September 2009)

Prüfung bestanden! du fährst mit überhöhter geschwindigkeit, die polizei hält dich an udn er ist wieder weg.

Ich wünsch mir die fähigkkeit das was ihr ins negative zieht untätig zu machen hau dann mit den 10 mio. € erbe im auto+führerschein ab dem feral-dudu auf dem wow acc von dem anderen mit 500g  extra dem neuen rechner (der nicht mehr langsam ist) der putze die ne schönheitsop gemacht hat aufm beifahrersitz und dem nutelabrot in der hand. xD


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Du verschluckst dich am Nutellabrot, fährst gegen die Leitplanke, überschlägst dich, fällst aus dem Auto, das Auto fällt ne Schlucht runter und explodiert. Du raffst dich auf und siehst wie dein restliches Nutellabrot auf der Autobahn liegt und grade von nem Laster zermatscht wird.

Ich wünsch mir Weltfrieden.


----------



## N811 Schurke (15. September 2009)

praktiker geht nicht -gibts! den von dir geforderten welrfrieden gefällt den mittlerweile an die macht gekommenen schildkröten gar nciht und machen aus dir ne suppe.

ich wünsch mir tempo zum nase putzen


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Das Tempo riecht etwas komisch. Als du dir damit die Nase putzt, entdeckst du eine dir bisher unbekannte, schmerzhafte Allergie. Du drehst den Zettel um und siehst einen Post-It-Zettel, auf dem in der Schrift deiner kleinen Schwester/Bruder die Worte "April,April!" stehen.

Ich wünsch mir neue Switch Reloaded Folgen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. September 2009)

Wird sofort produziert, allerdings mit Soap-"Darstellern" von RTL.

Ich wünsche mir ein integriertes Navi im Hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Nach einer 11-stündigen Operation erwachst du aus der Narkose und findest sofort den Weg zur Toilette. Dummerweise, war das das erste mal, dass Ärzte eine solche Operation durchgeführt haben und es wurde anscheinend der Koordinations-Sektor deines Hirns beschädigt. Deswegen schaffst du es nicht, die Hose runterzuziehen.

Ich wünsch mir nen bequemeren Stuhl.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings wird der Stuhl (nicht drehbar) verkehrt zum Schreibtisch herum am Boden festgeschraubt, sodass du bequem deine Wand bestaunen kannst.

Ich wünsche nicht um halb 6 aufstehn zu müssen.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Dein Chef versteht dich, dass du nicht gerne früh aufstehst und versetzt dich deswegen auf die Nachtschicht.

Ich wünsch mir nen Doktortitel.


----------



## Haramann (15. September 2009)

Den bekommste, aber da du Blut nicht sehen kannst wird dir in deiner ersten OP übel.


Ich wünsche mir einen Pool


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (15. September 2009)

Den Pool bekommst du. Dort spielst du auch gleich Perlentauchen mit deiner Frau. Als deine Frau nach 15 Minuten nicht wieder auftaucht, bemerkst du, dass der Pool keinen Boden hat.

Ich wünsch mir nen schicken, neuen, unkaputtbaren Tennisschläger.


----------



## leorc (16. September 2009)

Du bekommst deinen neuen, schicken unkaputtbaren Tennisschläger, aber er ist so schwer dass du ihn nicht anheben kannst.

Ich wünsche mir schönes Wetter.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. September 2009)

"Bling" Sonne scheint keine wolken zu sehn.
Nur blöd dass du dich in deinem Haus eingeschlossen hasst(schlüsseldienst hatt natürlich Urlaub, die wolln ja dass Wetter geniesen)

Ich wünsche mir das jez Wochenend ist.


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

dann ist jetzt wochenende, aber die nächste woche dauert 2 tage länger bis zum wochenende


ich wünsche mir... nen führerschein


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (16. September 2009)

grigst du, aber dann wirst du mir 170kmh in einer 50er zone erwicht und grigst ihn abgenommen.

ich wünsch mir ne fanta die ich nicht verlieren kann. (eig. hasse iuch fanta xD)


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> grigst du, aber dann wirst du mir 170kmh in einer 50er zone erwicht und grigst ihn abgenommen.
> 
> ich wünsch mir ne fanta die ich nicht verlieren kann. (eig. hasse iuch fanta xD)


oh gott ich grige (?) ihn oO

deine fanta kriegst du, jedoch geht sie irgendwann leer und du musst den rest deines lebens mit einer leeren fanta herumlaufen


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (16. September 2009)

du hast deinen wunsch vergessen XD


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Da wunschlos glücklich:

Ich wünsche mir nur noch 1h Schlaf zu benötigen um völlig ausgeschlafen zu sein (Batterien auf 100% quasi^^).


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (17. September 2009)

du musst nurnoch 1h schlafen, aber durch die neue zeit weißt du nicht mehr was du machen sollst un dir is langweilig.

ich wünsch mir das niemand sich mehr was wümscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne scherz, ich wünsch mir das der freund meine sis verschwin det 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Weiß zwar nicht wie du das meinst, aber der Freund verschwindet, und deine SiS gleich mit.

Ich wünsche mir einen Tiger als Raubtier, der genauso folgsam ist wie ein Hund.


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Du kriegst einen Tiger, der so folgsam ist wie ein Hund. Allerdings pinkelt er alle 3 Minuten nen halben Liter an deinen Bürostuhl und durchwühlt lieber dein Blumenbeet anstatt deine Feinde zu fressen




Ich wünsch mir eine riesen Tafel Schokolade


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2009)

Die Schokolade bekommst du, allerdings mit Nüssen gegen die du allergisch reagierst.

Ich wünsche mir ein 2€ Stück


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

kriegst du, allerdings ist es scharfkantig, du schneidest doch und die Stelle entzündet sich, das Verbandsmaterial kostet 2 Euro 50...




Ich wünsch mir eine neue Kaffeemaschine


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Steht schon auf deinem Tisch. Allerdings ist der Kaffee so stark, dass du davon Durchfall bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir nen Chef, der net so ein Arschloch ist.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Steht schon auf deinem Tisch. Allerdings ist der Kaffee so stark, dass du davon Durchfall bekommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bekommst einen neuen, er ist supernett, aber leider schwul...

Ich wünsch mir hmmm... kA sucht euch was aus^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Du bekommst einen schwulen Chef, der auf die steht und dich feuert, wenn du sein Lovegame nicht mitspielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir 1 Monat frei.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (18. September 2009)

du bekommst 1 monat frei, allerdings musst du die nächsten 10jahre durcharbeiten, 24/7

ich wünsch mir....... ne zeitmaschine


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Du bekommst eine Zeitmaschine, allerdings ist die defekt und funktioniert nur so, dass du dir dein Leben aus der 3rd Person Perspektive angucken aber nicht einschreiten kannst

Da ich ja meine Verdauungsfördernde Kaffeemaschine schon habe (ja, auch in echt ...!), wünsche ich mir jetzt:

Einen Einkaufsgutschein über 10000 Euro bei Amazon


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (18. September 2009)

bekommst du, aber du stellst fest das es eine fälschung war.

ich wünsch mir.... das die neue wow erweitrung raus is und ich sie hab.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

kriegst du, aber du stellst fest, dass es nach 2 Wochen doch wieder langweilig wird...




ich wünsch mir einen neuen Klodeckel


----------



## leorc (18. September 2009)

Du kriegst einen neuen Klodeckel.
Aber der Klempner bringt ihn vorne statt hinten an.

Ich wünsche mir Haribos so viel ich will.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings bekommst du auch Thomas Gottschalk dazu, der dich auf Schritt und Tritt verfolgt.

Ich wünsche mir eine süße Chinesin, die mir bei allem assistiert.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

du bekommst eine süße Chinesin. Allerdings versteht die nur chinesisch, lächelt dauernd und kocht alle deine Haustiere zum Abendessen

Ich wünsch mir einen Maßkrug voll mit frischem, leckerem, mir schmeckendem Bier, das niemals leerwird, egal wieviel man davon trinkt


----------



## leorc (19. September 2009)

Du bekommst deinen Maßkrug voll mit frischem, leckerem, dir schmeckendem Bier, das niemals leer wird, egal wieviel man davon trinkt.
Aber dein Nachbar pinkelt hinein.

Ich wünsche mir eine einsame Insel nur mit mir und zwölf wundschönen Frauen drauf.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (19. September 2009)

bekomst du.... aber aufeinmal merkst du das es nur ein traum war.

ich wünsch mir eine statur die ir zu ehren in berin aufgestellt wird


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings wird sie in Kreuzberg aufgestellt und von Vandalen zerstört.

Ich wünsche mir eine Putzfrau.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings ist sie ne diebische Elster und dein Bude ist eines Abends, wenn du nach Hause kommst leer.

Ich wünsche mir Waffeln mit Schokosyrup und Sahne.


----------



## leorc (19. September 2009)

Du bekommst deine Waffeln mit Schokosyrup und Sahne.
Aber jemand hat sie mit Kaliumcyanid versetzt.

Ich wünsche mir Ferien.


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.

Ich wünsch mir ein Salamikäseschmierölbrot mit Ketchup.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

bekommst du, allerdings ist es vollsynthetisches schmieröl...




ich wünsch mir eine Sambatänzerin


----------



## leorc (20. September 2009)

Du bekommst deine Sambatänzerin, aber das Wetter in Deutschland macht sie so depressiv, dass sie sich ganz fett frisst.

Ich wünsche mir Freizeit so viel ich will.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

Kriegste, da du aber zu habgierig bist und damit keine Aufgabe mehr hast bekommst du Depressionen und wirst zudem von deinem Bekanntenkreis als arbeitsloser Abschaum bezeichnet.

Ich wünsche mir Suppe.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (20. September 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kriegste, da du aber zu habgierig bist und damit keine Aufgabe mehr hast bekommst du Depressionen und wirst zudem von deinem Bekanntenkreis als arbeitsloser Abschaum bezeichnet.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir Suppe.



Bekommst du auch, aber es ist eine Geschmacksrichtung die du nicht magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsch mir anspruchsvolle Raids! xD


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

du bekommst eine Buchstabensuppe, die Buchstaben prophezeien dir aber eine unheilbare Klöteninfektion, wenn du sie isst...




Ich wünsch mir einen neuen, guten Star Wars Film


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. September 2009)

bekommst du.... aber aufeinmal is das filmmaterial alle das du nur die ersten 5min. sehen kanst.

ich wünsch mir ne liebe katze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2009)

Du bekommst den raid, allerdings hast du schon 3 mal "Fangen" gespielt und wirst rausgeworfen.

Den Starwarsfilm bekommst du, nur schade, dass sie limitiert ist und nur für die echten Fan's vorenthalten und dass während dem Kauf dir ein dicker behaarter Mann dir auf die Füsse steht und deine DvD klaut. Welche gerade als letzte verkauft wurde.

Ich wünsche mir den Weltfrieden (hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Phash (20. September 2009)

kriegst du, der dauert aber nur... ach egal schon vorbei




ich wünsch mir einen Typen, der Holger Apfel eine reinhaut


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. September 2009)

grigst du.... aber aufeinmal brügelt er dich krankenhaus reif.

ich wünsch mir....... das es hier ma netter zugeht^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

Bekomsmt du. Jedoch bleiben die ganzen Posts weiter so böse, bloß setzt jeder jetzt ein bitte dahinter^^.
Ich wünsche mir eine Schutzfolie.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

Bekommste, nur hat der Typ, der dir die gibt nen echt kranken Humor, stellte sich unter Schutzfolie ein Kondom vor und hat ganz viele Löcher reingepieckst.

Ich wünsche mir, dass die Bahn nie mehr zu spät ist.


----------



## leorc (20. September 2009)

Die Bahn kommt immer pünktlich, aber leider sind die Busse zum Bahnhof immer so verspätet, dass du die Züge immer verpasst.

Ich wünsche mir einen Lollipop.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

Bekommste, nur werden nun Wespen und Hornissen von dem angezogen und du rennst voller Panik davon.

Ich wünsche mir eine CD von Rise Against.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

bekommst du, aber erst zu hause bemerkst du, dass rise against jetzt ihre Platten zusammen mit Cindy aus Marzahn aufnehmen... 




ich wünsch mir eine Tube Honig


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Bekommst du, aber leider sind da noch Bienen drinn, welche dich sofort stechen!

Ich hätte gerne Urlaub...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. September 2009)

du grigst deinen urlaub, und zwar unbegrenzten der unbezahlt is.

ich wünsch mir das mir nit mehr langweilig is


----------



## leorc (21. September 2009)

Dir ist nie mehr langweilig, weil dir dein Boss soviel Arbeit aufbrummt, dass du nicht mal Zeit zum schlafen hast.

Ich wünsche mir einen Dschinn in der Lampe (die wo man 3 Wünsche frei hat).


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

bekommst du, allerdings erfüllt der sich lieber selber 3 Wünsche




ich wünsch mir eine schneller internetverbindung


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. September 2009)

bekommst du... aber sie is so schnell das dein pc kaputt geht.

ich wünsch mir keine schule mehr... und keine lange arbeit dann (man wil ja vorsorgen^^)

PS: Leoorc, ihc geh zur schule =P


----------



## leorc (22. September 2009)

@ Shadowwarrior: in dem Fall betrachte deine Lehrer als "deinen Boss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du hast keine Schule mehr...und danach auch keine Arbeit...aber deshalb natürlich auch kein Geld mehr.


Ich wünsche mir einen zweiten Sommer dieses Jahr.


----------



## MagicDarrok (22. September 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> @ Shadowwarrior: in dem Fall betrachte deine Lehrer als "deinen Boss"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bekommst du... Nur leider einen mit 40° im Schatten und alle Freibäder und Badeseen sind wegen Bakterienverseuchung geschlossen

Ich wünsche mir ne größere Wohnung ^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (23. September 2009)

bekommst du, aber leider is sie in einem gebiet das gesprengt werden soll.

ich wünsch mir mehr smilies für buffed und andre foren


----------



## leorc (23. September 2009)

Tata deine Smilies sind da, doch die deutsche Regierung zensiert, weil sie "gewaltverherrlichend und obszön" sind.

Ich wünsche mir ein neuen Harry Potter Band.


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings wird Harry schon im ersten Satz des 1. Kapitels für tot bekundet.

Ich wünsche mir eine Sirene, um den verdammten Stadtverkehr zu umgehen.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (24. September 2009)

bekommst du, allerdings wirst du verhaftet weil das krankenwagen und polizisten vorendhalten belibt.

ich wünsch mir keine kopfschmerzen mehr.


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> ich wünsch mir keine kopfschmerzen mehr.



Deine Kopfschmerzen sind weg, allerdings hast du ein Loch im Arm weil ein Arzt die Akupunktur übertrieben hat.

Ich wünsch mir einen neuen PC.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Bekommste. Ist jedoch made in USA.
Ich wünsche mir nen Esel, der Gold scheißt und durchs Iaaen Strom erzeugt (Bitte nicht kommen, dass er durch des FBI weggenommen wird oder mich zu tote scheißt...)


----------



## leorc (24. September 2009)

Du bekommst, deinen Esel der Gold scheisst und beim Iaan Strom erzeugt. Jedoch bekommt er Durchfall, und löst eine schreckliche Inflation aus, leider kann sich nun niemand mehr elektrische Geräte leisten für die man Strom brauchen würde.

Ich wünsche mir 6 Stunden mehr pro Tag die ich ganz gemütlich verschlafen kann.


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

dein Tag ist 6h länger... allerdings ist es auch dein letzter...




Ich wünsch mir UTF-9


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Sollste du bekommen, nur kolabiert die Weltwirtschaft und damit jegliche Infrastruktur (ja auch das Internet^^) ---> keine Schwein brauchts mehr

Ich wünsche mir jeden Monat einen 20kg Goldbarren.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. September 2009)

Bekommst du. Allerdings sprinkt dir beim Anheben des Barrens die Bandscheibe raus. Als du auf dem Boden liegst, wird dir der Barren geklaut.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich früher ins Bett gegangen wäre.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (30. September 2009)

bist du, aber dann bist du nicht eingeschlafen.

ich wünsch mir ein haus, mit garten. es soll frisch gestrichen usw. sein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2009)

Bekommste. Bloß steht dein Haus auf nem Indianerfriedhof. Du hast ihre Grabruhe gestört und sie töten dich.
Ich wünsche mir Brot ohne Schimmel oder andere Krankheitserreger oder Pflaster o.Ä. drinne^^.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Du bekommst ein Brot und zwar mit extra viel Zwiebeln. *würg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir bezahlte Ferien für immer.


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst du, nur wirst du mit vergammeltem Essen bezahlt.


Ich wünsche mir einen neuen Audi s3


----------



## Phash (1. Oktober 2009)

bekommst du, aber die "motorwarnlampe" leuchtet, brennt durch und die kleine Flamme verbrennt den neuen S3

Ich wünsch mir Sonnencreme die nicht stinkt oder Spuren hinterlässt, aber trotzdem vor Sonne schützt


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst du , aber dafür wird sie so Stein hart, dass du dich erst nach einer Stunde wieder bewegen kannst^^

Ich will ein berühmter und reicher Hollywood Schauspieler sein-


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. Oktober 2009)

bist du, allerding wir ddir der druck zu groß und begest selstmo*d

ich wünsch mir einen super tollen neuen fernseh sender


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Oktober 2009)

Der nahezu perfekte, auf dich zugeschnittene TV-Sender strahlt jetzt sein Programm aus. Aber da er nur dir gefällt und die Quoten zu gering sind muss er sich nach und nach mit immer mehr Werbung finanzieren, bis schlussletzlich ein Dauerwerbesender daraus wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir, dass mich dieses WE keiner nervt.


----------



## Phash (2. Oktober 2009)

dich nervt keiner, aber dein Haus brennt ab




ich wünsch mir ordentliche Abendunterhaltung


----------



## $n4re (2. Oktober 2009)

Der fernesehr geht an mit i-einer Comedy-Show....allerdings dauert die sooo lange, dass du währenddessen einschläfst und nich bemerkst, dass bei dir eingebrochen wird Oo


ich wünsch mir ne coole E-Gitarre mit nem riesigen Verstärker =)


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (3. Oktober 2009)

bekommst du aber als zu sie anschließt brennt alles ab......auch dein haus.

ich wünsch mir mehr spaß ich leben.


----------



## Resch (9. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst du und zwar kannst du nie wieder aufhören zu lachen, was dich so fertig macht das du vom nächsten Haus springst.

Ich wünsche mir 10 Frauen die Top aussehen, top verdienen, mich alle aufrichtig lieben und sich gegenseitig Akzeptieren. (Ja meine eigene Playboyvilla^^)


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Du bekommst deine zehn Frauen und ja sie lieben dich. Sie haben dich wirklich zum Fressen gern. Darum essen sie dich auf.

Ich wünsche mir alle neuen Games und neu erscheinenden Games. Sie müssen funktionieren und legal sein. Achja ich stolper nicht über sie und sterbe!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2009)

du kriegst die funktionierenden spiele aber leider ist in deiner bude zu wenig platz und du stirbst einsam und alleine weil du vor lauter spielen die tür nichtmehr findest

ich wünsche mir einen WRC Wagen


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (11. Oktober 2009)

bekommt du......aber nur eine schraube von dem.

ch wünsch mir 1 millionen euro, es sind nicht gedruckte, sie sind feuer fest und sie sind legal.


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2009)

Du bekommst die Million,gibst allerdings alles für Frauen und Alkohol aus.In dem Moment,in dem du deinen letzten Euro ausgibst,wirst du für die Frauen langweilig.So steigst du besoffen ins Auto,fährst nach hause,auf dem Weg nach hause bauste nen Unfall,stirbst.
Ta-Dah

Ich will eure Phantasie
Ich will eure Energie
Ich will eure Hände sehen
Ich will in Beifall untergehen


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich will eure Phantasie
> Ich will eure Energie
> Ich will eure Hände sehen
> Ich will in Beifall untergehen



Bekommst du, du wußtest vorher nur nicht wie krank unsere Phantasie ist.
Bekommst du, nur leider kommt die Energie von illegalen Drogen.
Du darfst sie sehen, nur danach bist du blind.
Du bekommst soviel Beifall, dass du dadruch taub wirst.

Ich will kostenlosen Urlaub auf den Malediven wann immer ich will. Mein eigener Privatjet bringt mich in meine schöne Villa am Strand. ( Mein Pilot ist ein Top Mann von der Nasa, der kann den Jet auch noch landen wenn er keine Flügel mehr hat und explodieren kann es auch nicht^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

den Urlaub kriegst du auf den Malediven leider is das hotel abgebrannt und du musst in nder wellblechhütte schlafen deinen ganzen urlaub lang, Strand ist gesperrt und die Strandbar hat dicht gemacht, sämtliche schönen Frauen sind ausgewandert :/

Ich wünsch mir 80 Mio Euro


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Sollst du haben. Leider kommen die 80Millionen in 5&#8364; Scheinen und sind gebündelt in einen riesen großen Sack von dem du erschlagen wirst.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich die Lösung für alle meine Probleme immer sofort parat habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Dir wird eine von gott verfasster komplettlösung fürs leben zugeworfen. Leider in einer Sprache verfasst die du nicht beherrschst und die schon lange vergessen ist.

Ich möchte niemals gebannt werden können im buffed forum.

edit: gleich stellt dava fest das ich ein zwischenposter bin :>


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Sollst Du haben, sämtliche Lösungen auf all Deine Probleme stehn alle in nem Buch. Das Buch trägst Du ständig bei Dir in Deiner Jacke. Leider vergisst Du Deine Jacke im Zug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Naiiiiin Zwischenposter UND Hellseher :O

Tjo dann halt so: ZAM legt Dir nen Vertrag vor in dem steht, dass Du niemals mehr im Forum gebannt werden kannst. Durch unsere zahlreichen täglichen Theorien bist Du allerdings mittlerweile so paranoid geworden, dass Du glaubst, ZAM würde Dir ne Falle stellen und Dich auf ewig verknechten und verdammen. Daher unterschreibst Du den Vertrag nicht, sondern verbrennst ihn. Selber schuld!

Ich wünsch mir:
Dass meine Erkältung weg geht + was zu essen = Was zu essen, wodurch meine Erkältung weg geht!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ja du kriegst dein essen das deine erkältung heilt leider war das essen vergammelt und du kriegst tierisch Dünnschiss

Ich wünsche mir besseres Wetter (hier regnets)


----------



## Alion (12. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst du. Sonnenschein 50° im Schatten und eine Dürre.

Ich wünsche mir Ferien


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst du, da du aber anscheinend nicht mehr zu Schule gehst lässt sich das nur durch Lebenslange Arbeitslosigkeit ermöglichen^^

Ich wünsche mir einen treu ergebenen Jin ( So nen Wunderlampenfutzi wie ihn Aladin in der Zeichentrickserie hatte^^)


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst Du, nur kann er nicht zaubern, sondern wohnt einfach nur in ner Lampe und kommt raus, wenn Du dran reibst.

Ich wünsche mir, Deinen Gesichtsausdruck zu sehn, als Du an der Lampe reibst, der Djinn rauskommt und Du feststellst, dass er keine Wünsche erfüllen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du haben. Nur fällst du vor lachen vom Stuhl und hast danach übelste Kopfschmerzen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir einen IQ von 250.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. Oktober 2009)

Den bekommst du, musst aber leider feststellen das du jetzt Stephen Hawkins bist

Ich wünsch mir nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Du kriegst nen Keks aber leider Gottes ist er mit einer Parasiten-Virenkreuzung verseucht für die so schnell kein Heilmittel gefunden werden kann...

Ich wünsch mir Gewitter...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Es gewittert, aber woanders.

Ich wünsch mir Cholera für alle.


----------



## Duni (12. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es gewittert, aber woanders.
> 
> Ich wünsch mir Cholera für alle.



Alle kriegen Cholera, kriegen aber gleichzeitig n Healpot und sterben deshalb nicht :>

Ich wünsch mir die Unsterblichkeit.


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Alle kriegen Cholera, kriegen aber gleichzeitig n Healpot und sterben deshalb nicht :>
> 
> Ich wünsch mir die Unsterblichkeit.



Kein Problem, sollst du kriegen. Blöderweise vergraben wir dich vorher 1337km unter der Oberfläche des Neptun, viel Spaß noch.

Ich wünsche mir eine Livetime-Flat für McDonalds.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst du. Ist schon Bestrafung genug!
Ich wünsche mir einen durch und durch vergoldeten Türknauf.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

kriegst du aber die tür dazu ist abgesperrt und ich hab den schlüssel

ich wünsch mir ein fehlerfreies windows


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Sollst du bekommen, nur sind 99% aller Leute auf Linux umgestiegen und dafür wird auch alles entwickelt^^

Ich wünsch mir ein Job der spaß macht, gut bezahlt ist und nur 30h die Woche geht.


----------



## Schokoknuffel (14. Oktober 2009)

*Deinen Job sollst du haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wird dein Chef ein kleiner emo sein der sich den ganzen tag bei dir ausheulen wird und dich selbst nachts bis ans bett verfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche mir ein Sonnenblümchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

schoko wie kannst du 0 beiträge haben???? Oo

naja ok
 Das sonnenblümchen sollst du ahben nur wurde es genmanipuliert und wird dich angreifen

ich möchte einen Camaro haben (Auto aus Transformers das was sich in Bumblebee verwandelt :>)


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Sollst du bekommen, es ist auch ein Transformer...nur einer mit mörderischen Blähungen die man nicht aushalten kann.

Ich möchte Schnee zu boarden!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

den kriegst du allerdings lässts dich auf die fresse und du nimmst n schönen mund voll gelben schnee mit :>

ich möchte wasserski fahren


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Du fährst Wasserski, allerdings fällst du hin und schluckst eine vorbei schwimmende K**kwurst. .......hehe Rache^^

Ich möchte Gedankenlesen können wenn ich es will.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich möchte Gedankenlesen können wenn ich es will.



Du wirst Gedankenlesen können wenn du es willst , wirst danach aber in irgendeinem Jahr irgendeinem Monat , irgendeiner Woche , irgendeinem Tag , in irgendeiner Stunde , in irgendeiner Minute , in irgendeiner Sekunde deines Lebens von einem brennenden Lastwagen mit Sprengstoff angefahren und explodierst in 1000 Einzelteile .


Ich wünsche mir , dass ich Wasser trinken kann , dabei Musik hören kann , dabei meinen Kater verpflegen kann , in dem Moment 1000Euro gewinne , in dem Moment WoW zocken kann , grade mit meiner Freundin telefonieren kann und eine Bewerbung für buffed.de schreiben kann . (:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel spaß XD


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> Du wirst Gedankenlesen können wenn du es willst , wirst danach aber in irgendeinem Jahr irgendeinem Monat , irgendeiner Woche , irgendeinem Tag , in irgendeiner Stunde , in irgendeiner Minute , in irgendeiner Sekunde deines Lebens von einem brennenden Lastwagen mit Sprengstoff angefahren und explodierst in 1000 Einzelteile .
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche mir , dass ich Wasser trinken kann , dabei Musik hören kann , dabei meinen Kater verpflegen kann , in dem Moment 1000Euro gewinne , in dem Moment WoW zocken kann , grade mit meiner Freundin telefonieren kann und eine Bewerbung für buffed.de schreiben kann . (:
> ...




Okay, das Wasser ist verpestet, die Musik lässt deine Trommelfelle platzen, dein kater beißt dich, dir werden 1000 Euro am nächsten tag geklaut, du stirbst nur bei WoW, deine Freundin macht schluss und Buffed geht offline.



Ich wünsche mir einen 80er Priester ^^


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> deine Freundin macht schluss



das will ich nicht hoffen^^



Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen 80er Priester ^^



Du kriegst einen 80 Priester mit komplett leerem Anfangsbeutel , keinen Taschen , keiner Rüstung , er heißt "Zyztuihbitdufz" ( Siehstduichbindoof ) und alle in WoW haben dich auf Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir , es gibt eine Internetseite mit dem Titel "Wer besuchet der gehet leer aus" und sie heisst www.electrizitutaleertuzazgehenichoderduaushastezugehört?.org , wo , wenn du draufgehst , 30Billionen Euro gewinnst , alle Spiele der Welt kostenlos geschickt bekommst und alle Frauen mir gehören würden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> das will ich nicht hoffen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du hast dir gar nix gewünscht ^^


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Habs vergessen , is nun editiert


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir , es gibt eine Internetseite mit dem Titel "Wer besuchet der gehet leer aus" und sie heisst www.electrizitutaleertuzazgehenichoderduaushastezugehört?.org , wo , wenn du draufgehst , 30Billionen Euro gewinnst , alle Spiele der Welt kostenlos geschickt bekommst und alle Frauen mir gehören würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Okay, aber danach erblindest du, verlierst dein gehör, den geruchssin auch, und deine Nerven sterben ab das du nix mehr schmecken und spüren kannst.


Ich wünsche mir das eine große Seite wie zB Buffed mir gehört ^^


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir das eine große Seite wie zB Buffed mir gehört ^^



Eine große Seite wie z.B. Buffed gehört dir , aber du bist zu blöd etwas drauf einzustellen , da die Seite von deiner Schwester gemacht wurde und sie se dir zum B-Day geschenkt hat^^

Ich wünsche mir , dass ich ein Ritter wäre der feuer speien und Wasser spucken und Erde kotzen und Luft pusten könnte .


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> Eine große Seite wie z.B. Buffed gehört dir , aber du bist zu blöd etwas drauf einzustellen , da die Seite von deiner Schwester gemacht wurde und sie se dir zum B-Day geschenkt hat^^
> 
> Ich wünsche mir , dass ich ein Ritter wäre der feuer speien und Wasser spucken und Erde kotzen und Luft pusten könnte .



Zu schwer...du fällst tot um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir das ich nie mehr schlafen muss und nie müde bin.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Kenn ich zufällig aus ner Folge von "Wenn Elfen helfen" .
Du wirst nach mehreren WOchen so müde , dass du tot umfällst und dir nurnoch wünschst ,dass du schlafen könntest.

Ich wünsche mir , dass ich Jeff Kaplan bin und World of Warcraft besser mache als dennje! (: 

Edit : Dagegen wirst du nix sagen , weil wir WoW ja lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Okay, du machst WoW besser, aber du wirst dann gebannt und darfst es nicht spielen ^^


Ich wünsche mir das ich die Welt behersche!


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Wirst du , aber nach 2Minuten stirbst du an Aids , zuviele Frauen ohne Kondom , tya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche mir , dass ich eine Fernbedinung wäre und selbst bestimmen könne , welche Programme die Welt sieht , wobei ALLE hypnotisiert werden , einschließlich DIR!


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Stromausfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche mir das nun ein anderer mit dir weiter spielt weil ich leider off muss =(


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

xD Aber alle anderen sind auch off , pech gehabt musst on bleiben

Ich wünsche mir , dass ich auch langsam mal aufhören kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (15. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> xD Aber alle anderen sind auch off , pech gehabt musst on bleiben
> 
> Ich wünsche mir , dass ich auch langsam mal aufhören kann
> 
> ...



Okay ich erfülle deinen Wunsch, du kannst LANGSAM aufhören, und zwar so langsam das du bis zum Lebensende weitermachst.

Ich wünscht' ich wär ein Huhn


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Okay ich erfülle deinen Wunsch, du kannst LANGSAM aufhören, und zwar so langsam das du bis zum Lebensende weitermachst.
> 
> Ich wünscht' ich wär ein Huhn



Ok du bist ein Huhn, aber da du keine Eier legen kannst wirst du geschlachtet.

Ich will mich an  jeden Ort der Welt teleportieren können.


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst dich an jeden Ort der Welt teleportieren , wirst aber bei jedem mal ohnmächtig und alle schlimmen Sachen der Welt werden mit dir gemacht .

Ich wünsche mir , dass ich ein Keks aus Schoko und Milch wär. (Muhahaha ?!^^)


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

*zapp* du bist n schoko milch keks ... nur leider ist die schoko gammelig u die milch sauer und ein priest verwechselt dich mit nem manakecks *schwupp* und du musst dadurch einen 08/15 naxx raid beiwohnen

wünscht sich, dass er seinen enhancer auf ein 2500er rating boxxt ... lolz


----------



## Resch (16. Oktober 2009)

Du sollst dein 2500er rating bekommen, nur leider wirst du kurz darauf wegen Cheatens gebannt.

Ich wünsche mir, dass mein Dad mir die Winterreifen nachher drauf zieht, da ich keine lust hab bei der eises Kälte an meinem Auto rum zu  fummeln^^


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

Dein Dad zieht dir nacher die Reifen drauf , mutiert beim Anblick aber zum "Rob Zombie" und disst dich in Grund u. Boden (:


Ich wünsch mir , ich könnte bei HEAVEN SHALL BURN mitsingen ^^


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2009)

Sollst du können nur leider reisen deine Stimmenbänder und du bist ab sofort Stumm.

Ich will Urlaub ( Ohne meine Job zu verlieren^^).


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. Oktober 2009)

bekommst du, du gehst aus der tür von der firma (oder osndst was) wo du arbeitest wirst aber vom LKW überfahren.

ich wüsch mir längere ferien.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Du bekommst lebenslange ferien, verdummst aber vor der glotze.
Eines Tages verhungerst du, weil du zu faul warst einkaufen zu gehen.


Ich wuensch mir auf einem Live-Konzert von den Reitern dabei zu sein^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok. BLoß ist die Vorgruppe Tokio Hotel und das Konzert wird nachdem TH gesungen hat wegen einem Tornado abgebrochen^^. Deine Karten werden mit dem Tornado mittgeweht, also kein Nachkonzert für dich!
Ich wünsche mir, dass es Freitag Mittag 12 Uhr 15 ist!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

es wird freitag mittag 12:15 uhr sein aber du bist da nicht glücklich drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hätt gern das neue rammstein album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Tada, da hast du es :-) Nur klingelt die Polizei bei dir und sieht das illegal gebrannte Rammstein-Album und du musst 5000€ Strafe zahlen.

Ich wünsche mir für heut Abned ein Six-Pack, welches mir von einer schönen nackten Frau gebracht wird :-D


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

bekommst du Alllerdings ist es nur schein , man kannst nicht fühlen und du bleibst schwach

Ich wünsch mir 'Wer Wind säht'


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst Du, zusammen mit dem grössten Sturm der Menschheitsgeschichte.

Ich wünsch mir was zu verschenken für heut Abend.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (27. Oktober 2009)

bekommst du, eine 1 cent münze.

ich wünsch mir 3 wünsche^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Du bekommst 3 Wünsche, die nicht in Erfüllung gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsch mir, dass der Pizzaservice bald erscheint.


----------



## Skatero (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Pizzaservice erscheint bald, aber dir wird die falsche Pizza gebracht.

Ich wünsche mir eine neue gute Maus.


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

bekommst du. Weißes oder braunes Fell?

Ich wünsch mir, dass Tokio Hotel anständig singt und habwegs gut aussieht.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (28. Oktober 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> bekommst du. Weißes oder braunes Fell?
> 
> Ich wünsch mir, dass Tokio Hotel anständig singt und habwegs gut aussieht.



Bekommst du, leider klingen nur einige Lieder gut, und ihr Stylist verkackt den neuen Style xP

Ich wünsche mir das das neue Dido-Album bald erscheint <3


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. November 2009)

das album erscheint, kostet aber 1000 Euro.

ich wünsch mir einen neuen leistungsfähigen, unzerstörbaren Computer


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

Du bekommst einen leistungsfähigen, unzerstörbaren Computer aber er wird 2 Wochen später von einem Millionär geklaut.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ein Final Fantasy VI Film erscheint.


----------



## Hackseputt (7. November 2009)

Er erscheint, ist aber grotten schlecht

ich wünsche mir, dass nurnoch gute Noten in der schule schreibe


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (7. November 2009)

schreibst du, aber weil du vrher so schlecht warst denken deine lehrer das du schummelst und du fliegst von der schule.

ich wünsch mir neue lehrer


----------



## Hackseputt (7. November 2009)

bekommst du, sind aber alle alte schwabbelige Omas

Ich will wieder auf meiner Schule sein


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Kannst du, aber dafür wirste in den meisten Fächern vom 80er Dieter Bohlen unterrichtet.

Um mal gegen den Strom zu schwimmen... ah,schwimmen is nen gutes wort..

Ich wünsche ich würde in Scheiße baden ^^


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

tust du, un zu allem überfluss steckst du soo tief drinnen, dass du dein leben lang drine bleibst (schon ein merkwürdiger Wunsch XD)

Ich wünsche mir, dass alle Männer außer mir wunderschöne, paarungsbereite Frauen sind


----------



## Mikroflame (8. November 2009)

Der Wunsch sei dir Gegönnt,nur leider wirst du zu diesen Zeitpunkt  Schwul ^^

Edit:

Achja der Wunsch..

Ich Wünschte ich würde genug Hackerkenntnisse besitzen um ohne Probleme und ohne ekrannt zu werden alles,selbst zb die US Sicherheitssysteme,knacken zu können.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2009)

Bekommst du. Du erzählst es aber deinen Freunden die dich dann verpfeifen,weil du ihre Computer gehackt hast.

Ich wünsche mir das ich irgendwo eine Bugfreie, deutsche und zugleich nicht teure Version von EarthBound finde.


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

findest du, sie wird dir aber von der Polizei weggenommen 

ich will nicht mehr schwul sein


----------



## Mikroflame (8. November 2009)

Bekommst du,dafür wird aber der Rest der Welt Homosexuell.

Ich wünsche mir ich wäre in diesem Russischen Laden mit dem 25 Meter Vodka regal ^^


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

bist du, aber da du ja bekennender Antialkoholiker bist bringt es dir nichts

Ich will einen Keks der super schmeckt und mir nicht weggenommen wird


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

Du bekomst einen Keks der dir super schmeckt und der dir nicht weggenommen wird, aber hinterher stellst du fest das er in Hundekacke gefallen ist.

Ich wünsche mir bezahlten Urlaub auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Bekommst Du, leider stirbst Du 5 Sekunden nachdem Dir das zugesichert worden ist.

Ich wünsch mir kostenlose verfaulte Tomaten in Stadienspiele, die man auf die Spieler werfen darf, wenn sie schlecht sind.


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

Du darfst deine kostenlosen verfaulten Tomaten in Stadienspielen auf die Spieler werfen, nur leider dürfen die Spieler mit einem Luftgewehr auf beleidigende Fans schießen so oft sie wollen^^

Ich wünsche mir C&C Generals 2.0


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir, dass entweder endlich Frühling wird oder aber es so richtig schneit und nicht, dass es einfach nur kalt und nass ist.


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

Sollst du haben und es gibt kein aber , da ich das auch will xD

Ich wünsche mir CoD:MW2 kostenlos in meinem Briefkasten.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

Bekommst du aber als du die Verpackung aufmachen willst,kommt ein Adler vorbei geflogen und klaut sie dir.

Ich wünsche mir das ich abnehme.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. November 2009)

Bekommst du,aber leider wirste Magersüchtig und wünscht dir dannach das du wieder Dicker wirst und wiegst dann 700 kg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

dein Wunsch ?


----------



## Mikroflame (9. November 2009)

argh stimmt.
Ich wünschte mein Smiley würde weinen.


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

dein Smiley weint, aber du auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich morgen ne 1 in Französisch schreibe


----------



## Mikroflame (9. November 2009)

Träum weiter ^_^

Bekommst du,aber bevor der Lehrer dein lehrer es notiert hat läuft er in den 4. Stock und springt aus dem Fenster.

Ich wünsche mir ich würde morgen keine Vorlesung haben ^_^


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

du hast morgen nicht eine Vorlesung, aber dafür den Rest der Woche jeden Tag 10 Stück

Ich hätte morgen gerne frei


----------



## Resch (10. November 2009)

Du hast morgen Frei, aber dan fragt dich nen Freund ob du ihm beim Umzug helfen kannst. Du sagst natürlich ja und es geht um 5 Frühs los bis abends um 11.

Ich will den Röntgenblick haben^^


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Gratuliere, Du siehst den Menschen von nun an direkt durch die Haut und durchs Fleisch und siehst ihre Knochen - nur weisst Du nix mit Deiner neuen Gabe anzufangen und wendest sie daher nie an.

Ich wünsch mir nen TamTam


----------



## Hackseputt (10. November 2009)

haste in deinem Zimmer, nur leider zerfällt er beim ersten Schlag

Ich hätte gerne ein Feuerzeug hier


----------



## Resch (11. November 2009)

Du hast ein Feuerzeug, aber es ist leer.

Ich will ne runde schlafen.


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

Darfst aber du träums  dass du brennst und das so 'echt, 'dass du nicht merkst ,dass dein Haus echt abfckelt.


Ich wünsch mir nen himmbeergefüllten Schokodonat mit doppelter Glasur.


----------



## Lethior (11. November 2009)

Bekommst du, allerdings ist die Schokolade nicht wirklich Schokolade...

Ich wünsche mir glücklich zu sein.


----------



## Hackseputt (11. November 2009)

du bist super glücklich, aber tot.....

ich wäre gerne ein Hexenmeister, aber kein Gnom !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

du bist ein hexenmeister....mit einem dämonen der sich gegen dich wendet

Ich wünsche mir einen neuen Bildschrim


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Sollst Du haben, aber kaputt isser leider auch.

Ich wünsch mir ein leckeres Schinken-Baguette.


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

Gudden appetit! Aber pass auf die Maden auf.

Ich wünsch mir morgen frei.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (11. November 2009)

du hast morgen frei, aber dein haus brennt ab und du kannst nix dagegen machen.

ich hät gern nen boxsack


----------



## $n4re (11. November 2009)

bekommst du -> du hängst ihn auf
da er aber sehr schwer ist stürzt deine Decke ein ;P

ich hätte gerne mehr Zeit zum Nachdenken


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Sollst Du haben! Jemand lässt Dich in die Psychiatrie einweisen. Du hast jetzt 30 Jahre Zeit zum nachdenken.

Ich wünsch mir ein Auto, das ich mit den Gedanken steuern kann.


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

das Auto kriegst du,aber du hast vorher wow gezockt und hast eine scheiss Wut in dir,sodass du es nicht mal bis zur nächsten Querstrasse schaffst ohne mindestens 10 Autos gerammt zu haben udn donnerst bei der nächste Kreuzung in einen richtig fetten LKW mit 120 Sachen...
ich wünsche mir einen neuen grossen LED-Fernseher


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Eigentlich spiel ich ja kein WoW mehr, aber ich lass Dir das trotzdem gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Fernseher bekommst Du, nur keine Kabel und auch keine Fernbedienung dazu :/

Ich wünsch mir die zwei Mädels und die zwei Burger auf dem Bild da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (12. November 2009)

bekommst du musst sie aber mit mir teilen

ich möchte gern was leckeres nicht tierverseuchtes giftiges verstrahltes essen..


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

und prompt kriegst du die Burger vom Bild von Davatar,während sich die Schönheit,die ihn vorher hielt, mit mir aus dem Staub macht...

ich wünsch mir Kabel und Fernbedienung zu meinem extra grossen LED Fernseher(was für eine Horrorszenario Davatar, das du mir da bescheren möchtest)


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (12. November 2009)

du bekommst kabel und fernbedinung.... aber beides is kaputt.

ich hät gern ne stabile decke für meinen boxsack


----------



## Hackseputt (12. November 2009)

Bekommst du, als die bauarbeiter die Stützpfeiler einbauen bricht dein Boden weg

ich hätt gern nie wieder körperliche oder seelische Leiden


----------



## Slayed (12. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Bekommst du, als die bauarbeiter die Stützpfeiler einbauen bricht dein Boden weg
> 
> ich hätt gern nie wieder körperliche oder seelische Leiden



Bekommst du, du lebst aber so lange das du die einzigste person auf der Welt bist.

Ich wünsch mir ne neue Grafikkarte


----------



## shadow24 (13. November 2009)

die bekommst du,aber nachdem du sie unter enormen Anstrengungen eingebaut hast,verabschiedet sich deine Festplatte beim ersten hochfahren...

ich wünsch mir ein leckeres Frühstück


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. November 2009)

Bekommst du aber eine Sekunde nicht aufgepasst: ZACK! Das Früstück liegt auf dem Boden.

Ich wünsche mir das YouTube so wird, wie es früher war, bevor es von Google gekauft wurde.


----------



## Hackseputt (13. November 2009)

so ist es, aber leider will Google das nicht und schickt dir Profi-Killer auf den Hals -> du stirbst

ich hätte gerne ne Kanne Kräutertee hier oben


----------



## shadow24 (13. November 2009)

So soll es geschehen,aber der neue Besitzer ist Florian Silbereisen und er erlaubt nur das auf You Tube Deutsche Schlager der 60er und 70er und seine Volksmusik gespielt wird


ich wünsch mir das endlich Wochenende ist...

Edith mist zu langsam


----------



## Hackseputt (13. November 2009)

so soll es sein, aber du must trotzdem Arbeiten/zur schule

Ich hätte gerne keinen Schüttelfrost mehr


----------



## shadow24 (13. November 2009)

ok,du hast kein Schüttelfrost mehr dafür die Schweinegrippe

trotzdem zur Arbeit?ich wünsch mir dann das mein Büro abfackelt und ich trotzdme frei habe...


----------



## Hackseputt (13. November 2009)

ja dein büro brennt ab. Nun hast du für immer frei, bei einem Monatsgehalt von 351 €

ich hätte gerne einen schnellern PC


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Dann wirst du zum Fetten Obernerd, der seinen Job kündigt und nur noch am PC sitzt und spielt.

Ich hätte gerne länger Praktikum und keine Schule ...


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. November 2009)

dein praktikum wurde verlängert, jedoch geht die firma konkurs und du wirst gekündigt und die schule hat leider keinen platz mehr dich

ich wünsch mir ein iphone


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2009)

Bekommst du, dann kommt aber McGyver vorbeigelaufen und baut daraus -zusammen mit seinen Haaren, einem Affen und Google- eine Orange.

Ich wünsche mir das ich endlich eine bessere Stimme habe, sodass ich Lets Plays anfangen kann.


----------



## Hackseputt (15. November 2009)

und wushhhh die hast du, aber das war ein kleiner Sams-Punkt und hält somit nur für 3 sekunden XD

ich würd jetzt gern allein zuhaus sein


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

bist du jetzt, läufst aber gegen eine Wand, und liegst Bewustlos auf dem Boden bis wieder jemand da ist

ich hätte lieber keine kopfschmerzen seit wochen


----------



## Hackseputt (15. November 2009)

tada, da steht ein super Kopfschmerzmittel, aber als du die Pille schluckst verschwinden zwar deine Kopfschmerzen, du bekommst aber ganz schlimme Bauchschmerzen.

ich hätte gerne ein kaltes Bier


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

das bekommst du aber , weil das bier so kalt ist schwitzt das glas und weil du ein tölpel bist lässt du das glas aus deiner hand fallen 

ich wünsche mir das wow wieder anspruchsvoller wird.


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

es wird wieder anspruchsvoll, aber es wird so hart, das man in einer 5 man inni nicht mal den ersten boss legen kann

ich will das was oderntliches im Fernseh läuft


----------



## shadow24 (16. November 2009)

und schwups laufen die besten Filme und Dokus im Fernsehen,die du dir vorstellen kannst...nur leider gibt beim ersten Ton dein fernseher den Geist auf...
ich wünschte mir es wäre Wochenende


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Es wird Wochenende! ...doch erst in 4 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünscht mir, ich hätt was Sinnvolles zu tun und müsst nicht drauf warten, dass jemand auftaucht, der mir was zu tun gibt.


----------



## shadow24 (16. November 2009)

zack du kriegst soooo einen Haufen sinnvolle Arbeit....aber wo du dich übereifrig dran machen willst diese zu bearbeiten fällst du hin und brichst dir unglücklich deine Hüfte und musst wochenlang ganz starr im Bett liegen...

ich wünsche mir das endlich wieder die Sonne scheint und der Regen endlch aufhört


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

Es scheint die Sonne und es hört auf zu regnen, nur Leider wird es -34°C kalt.

Ich würde gern ein Gerät habn was für mich immer die richitgen und besten Entscheidungen trifft.


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Das Gerät ist ab morgen im Handel erhältlich für 999 € und 99 Cent. Jedoch hältst Du es für überteuert und glaubst eh nicht dran, dass es funktioniert und triffst daher die Entscheidung, es nicht zu kaufen. Insofern gibts zwar das Gerät, aber Du hast Dich (fälschlicherweise) dafür entschieden, es nicht zu kaufen.

Ich wünsch mir zu wissen, was ich an Silvester machen soll, ob ich arbeiten soll wie letztes Jahr, auf ne Party gehn, die mich ankotzt, zu Hause bleiben, was mich noch mehr ankotzt oder irgendwohin ins Ausland fliegen.


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

Du weißt, dass du ins Ausland fliegst und dort eine endgeile Party feiern wirst, auf der du der King bist. Nur leider schließt dich ausversehen jmd im FLughafen in der Toilette ein und due feierst Silvester sitzend auf der Kloschüssel.

Ich will plötzlich aufwachen und mich plötzlich auf meiner Geburtstagsfeier vom letzten Jahr befinden und noch alles wissen was bis Heute (17.11.09) passiert ist.


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

tust du, aber da du in einem Paralelluniversum gelandest bist, ist alles um dich herum anders....

ich hätte gerne ein SUPER abitur


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2009)

das bekommst du,aber da das Abi soooo super ist(im Gegensatz zu deinen sonstigen Schulnoten)hält dich jeder potentielle Arbeitgeber und jede Uni für einen Schwindler und  lässt die Hände von dir und erfindet Ausreden gerade dich nicht zu nehmen...

ich hätte jetzt gern ein Snickers


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Bekommst Du, ABER -> Ablaufdatum: März 1990

Ich wünsch mir mehr Klarheit und weniger Verwirrung


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2009)

Bekommst du. Doch durch die Klarheit wirst du verrückt das du dein Leben bereust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir jemanden zum Kuscheln ._.


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2009)

zack und vor dir steht Cindy aus Marzahn.an der hast du gaaanz viel zu kuscheln...

hab noch ein etwas älteres Mars gefunden...jetzt wünsch ich mir was zu trinken...


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Wah Fehlpost, ignorieren sorry


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> zack und vor dir steht Cindy aus Marzahn.an der hast du gaaanz viel zu kuscheln...
> 
> hab noch ein etwas älteres Mars gefunden...jetzt wünsch ich mir was zu trinken...



Bekommst du .....schönes leckers Zitronenaroma.


Ich wünsch mir einen Döner der genauso aussieht und genauso schmeckt wie ein normaler Döner aber Gesund ist und keine Kalorien hat^^


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

biiing: du hälst ihn in der Hand. Aber als du reibeißen willst, überlegst du dir welches Tier dafür sterben musste und wirst zum Veganer XD

Ich hätte gerne mein NwT Protkoll hier vor mir auf dem Tisch liegen, das nur die bewertung mit einer super Note zulässt


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Bekommst du, allederdings hat der Lehrer vergessen zu unterschrieben und dein Protokoll ist ungültig

Ich wünsche mir ein ipod Touch ;P


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

sollst du haben, er liegt vor dir auf dem Tisch. ABer du bist so glücklich über ihn, dass du im Zimmer hin und her springst und ihn dabei zerstörst

ich hätte gerne einen Cheesburger


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> sollst du haben, er liegt vor dir auf dem Tisch. ABer du bist so glücklich über ihn, dass du im Zimmer hin und her springst und ihn dabei zerstörst
> 
> ich hätte gerne einen Cheesburger



Bekommst du, aber mit ganz vielen von den eckligen Gurken drauf^^

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich mit einem einizgen Gedanken jede Frau bekommen kann die ich will^^


----------



## Hackseputt (18. November 2009)

*blingggg* so sei es, nur merkst du in diserer für dich wichtigen Entwicklungsphase,wie unwichtig Sex für dich ist und du gibst es für IMMER auf

ich wünsche mir einen Nelson der sich neben meine Bio-Lehrerin stellt und sie immer auslacht

@Resch: ich liebe diese Gurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> @Resch: ich liebe diese Gurken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch die gummiartigen von den McDonalds burgen?^^
Naja egal.

Ok du bekommst deinen Nelson der deine Biolehrerin auslacht, nur bekommst du für jedes "HAHA" aus seinem Mund eine Schelle^^

Ich wünsche mir eine Benzin-Flatrate^^


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

Bekommst du, du wirst sehr abghängig davon. Plötzlich geht es kaputt, du verzweifelst.

Ich hätte gern unendliches und von anderen geschätztes Wissen =).


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

krigste.. Aber du wirst stumm und blind.

Ich wpnsch mir, ich wär ne Nachtelfe


----------



## Lethior (18. November 2009)

ZOMFG!!!111 Eine Nachtelfe !!!*tothau*

Ich wünsche mir, dass ein Hund auf den Kopf von jedem sein Geschäft verrichtet der mir meine Wünsche kaputtmacht.


----------



## shadow24 (19. November 2009)

den bekommst du,aber weil so viele Menschen deine Wünsche kaputt machen dreht der Hund irgendwann durch und verrichtet sein Geschäft nur noch auf deinem Kopf...

ich wünsche mir das ich mit einem Fingerschnipp an den Starnd von Hawaii beamen kann...


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

und *zzzzawushhhh* mit jedem Fingerschnipser bist du im Land der schönen Mädchen. Nur Leider war die Wunschfee etwas debil und hat gemacht, dass du immer wenn du schluckst in China in einem Armenviertel sitzt.

Ich wünsche mir jetzt ein schönes warmes Essen hier vor mir stehe


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

bekommste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natto kann man essen, aber so wie das aussieht willstes gar nimmer essen.

ich wünsch mir ein Kanienchen.


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

bekommst du, ist aber tot und von Maden zerfressen

ich wäre gern glücklich


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Du bist glücklich, aber alle anderen um dich herum sind unglücklich was dich selber auch wieder unglücklich macht. Da die anderen Schadenfroh sind werden sie wieder glücklich, aber da du enttäuscht von ihnen bist bleibst du unglücklich. The End

Ich wünsch mit 7 schöne junge Fauen die mich vererhen. (für jeden Tag eine)^^


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

sollst du habe, aber leider haben sie eine unheilbare Krankheit und sterbe eine nach der anderen weg. und zu allem Unglück, infizierst du dich mit der Krankheit, die dich als Mann zwar nicht tötet, dir aber etwas wichtiges abfallen lässt. Und es sind weder Arme noch beine !

ich hätte gerne noch 2 80ger (wow chars) und auf Hordenseite


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Sollst du bekommen, kurze Zeit darauf wird dein Account gehackt und Blizz glaub das du ein Goldseller bist und gibt ihn dir nicht wieder.

Ich wünschte es wäre 14.30Uhr.


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Es ist 14. 30. Vor 10 000 jahren

ich wünsch mir ein klo


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

du hast eines, vollgemacht mit Exkrementent schaust du es dir von innen an und genießt die Spülung

ich mag meinen acc wieder haben


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Du hast deinen Acc wieder, aber in 10min fährt Blizz die Server für immer runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will für alle VIP sein^^


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

du bist für alle VIP, biss alle merken, dass VIPs die größten Arsche sind und alle VIPs zu Bimbos degradieren

Blizz soll die Server wiedehoch fahren


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

tut er, aber nur für jungfräuliche  mädchen


ich wünsch mir ein Einhorn.


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

hast du, aber nur wenn du ein jungfräulicher Nachtelfjäger bist

ich wünsche mir, dass der nächste poster grausam stirbt


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

okay... ARRRRGG! TOKIO HOTEL! AHHHHHH! *verreck* 
Phu, dudu haut dem battlerezz... AHHHH!! TOKIO HOTEL!!!

Ich wünsch mir, Tokio hotel stirbt.


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

Tokio Hotel stirbt und wird in einer Gruft beerdigt. Du willst nachsehen, wie ihre Gräber aussehen und steigst in die Gruft hinab. In dem Moment öffnen sich die Gräber und Tokio Hotel springt als untot Zombies hervor um die Welt mit Tod und zerstörung zu überziehen (ihre Musik). Da im selben Moment als ihre Gräber aufsprangen das Grufttor zufiel, ketten sie dich an eine Steinsäule und spielen dir ihre Lieder vor, wieder und wieder und wieder. Bis du stirbst und dann wecken sie dich als Zombie wieder auf, um dich weiter zu folter.

Ich hätt gerne nächste woche frei XD


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

bekommst du, bist aber krank und dein trechner ist kaputt

war der Tod eigentlich schmerzhaft genug?

Ich wünsch mir ne In extremo cd, die funktioniert.


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

sollst du haben, aber sie schrottet alle Hardware die versucht sie abzuspielen

ich wünsche mir, dass der nächste post OHNE rechtschreibfehler und mit ordnungsgemäßer Groß-und Kleinschreibung geschrieben wird

P.S.: naja geht noch schmerzhafter


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

knanntsst Du Happen.

Ick wünnsche mier. Einen grosen eisbecker.


----------



## Realcynn (20. November 2009)

Bekommst du aber das Eis ist schon längst geschmolzen und schon leicht warm

Ich hätte gerne 1 Woche Entspannungsurlaub


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

bekommst du, in Kasachstan bei Borat

ich will, dass Alion stirbt


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

sie stirbt, ankt aber und erschlägt dich mit der Exodar.

Ich wünsch mir das Buch "Der dritte Sohn"


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

bekommst du, ist aber auf arabisch

ich will leben


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

du wist untot und zwar ein hirnloser gruhl (hast es ja selber gefessen)

ich wünsch mir eine MEBOD


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2009)

Du kriegst eine MEBOD, aber nur im Doppelpack mit Chucky und Chucky bringt dich um.

Ich wünsche mir genau das was ich jetzt brauche.


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

du krigst ein Kondom, leider schon benutzt.

Ich wünsch mir eine Egitarre


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

sollst du haben, aber ohne Saiten und aus Zuckerwatte

ich will Zam treffen


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

WIE KANNST DU VERLANGEN, EINEN GOTT TREFFEN ZU WOLLEN???
Okay.. du siehst seine schuhsole, und selbst das ist eine Ehre!

ich wünsch mir nen hut.


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

kriegst du, aber er besteht aus Eis also blleib cool man !

ich würde gerne mal für ein paar Tage Urlaub im Himmel machen und mit Gott reden


----------



## Nawato (21. November 2009)

kriegst du Gott mag dich aber nicht und schickt dich für immer in die Hölle 

 ich hät gern n neues Headset, das nicht von meiner Katze kaput gemacht wird


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

krigst du, auf dem Heimweg fällt dir die tüte runter und ein Auto rollt drüber


ich wünbsche mir 20 20erWürfel für DSA


----------



## Hackseputt (21. November 2009)

*zaaaabin* sie liegen auf dem Tisch, aber als du dir voller Freude einen Kaffe machen willst, brennt dein Haus ab und und kanst grade noch so entkommen.

Ich wär gerne der Teufel


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

biste: Du armer Teufel... Zufrieden?


Ich wünsch mir lZC


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

Du bekommst IZC, aber da ich keinen Plan habe was das ist bekommst du einen verwesende Ratte im Teigmantel am Stiel.

Ich wünsche mir doch ein richitges Bett, denn eine Schlafcouch ist nicht so bequem wie ich es mir gedacht habe^^


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

sollst du haben, aber kannst du in einem babybett den schlafen ?^^

ich hätt gerne nen richtig geilen Rechner auf dem HDRO flüssig läuft


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

du bekommst ein superbequemes Bett,aber das ist so weich das du Rückenprobleme bekommst und keine Nacht mehr durchschläfst,sodass du zum Schluss auf dem Boden schläfst...

ich wünsch mir am Mittwoch einen fetten Lottogewinn


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> sollst du haben, aber kannst du in einem babybett den schlafen ?^^
> 
> ich hätt gerne nen richtig geilen Rechner auf dem HDRO flüssig läuft


ok, du bekommst einen Rechner auf dme HDRO superflüssig läuft....aber nur einmal...danach verabschiedet sich deine Graka als geschmolzenes Plastikteilchen....
und ich wünsch mir immer noch meinen fetten Lottogewinn


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

@Hackseputt: Du bekommst einen richtig geilen Rechner auf dem HDROnline flüssig läuft, nur hast du kein Internet mehr^^

@shadow24: Du bekommst einen fetten Lottogewinn, nur landest du am Donnerstag Abend unschuldig für 30Jahre im Gefämgnis und kannst so nichts mit dem Geld anfangen.

Ich wünsche mir Schnee in Thüringen damit ich endlich mal wieder snowboarden kann.


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

sollst du haben, aber durch einen Unglücklichen Unfall liegst du für 2 Jahre im Koma...

Ich will einen Internetanschluss für meinem HDRO-PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Resch: Jaaa Thüringen 4 ever XD


----------



## Resch (23. November 2009)

mhh einen Internetanschluß wills du haben......naja dann geht leider dein "geiler Rechner auf dem HDROnline flüssig läuft" kaputt und es ist zu teuer um ihn zu reparieren.^^

joa Thüringen is scho a schönes Fleckchen^^


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

und deshalb ziehst du nach NRW (kommt davon wenn man keinen Wunsch angibt XD)

Ich wünsche Mir, dass Resch Stalkér löscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: ich musste ja  leider nach BW ziehen.... ;(


----------



## Soladra (23. November 2009)

Was heißt hier leider, ich wohn da!


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

Man findet noch ein Mittel dagegen, da bin ich mir sicher XD


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Er wird gelöscht und macht sich nen neuen Account.

Ich wünsch mir vernünftige Silvesterparties.


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Du bekommst vernünftige Silvesterparties. und hast auch voll Spaß, alles ist toll bis sich eine Rakete in deinem Allerwertesten verirrt^^


Ich wünschte meine kack Heizung würde nicht immer mitten in der Nacht anfangen so doofe Geräusche zu machen^^

Naja ich wohn unter der Woche auch in Bayern Ausbildung machen "kotz", aber wenn cih fertig bin gehts glaub zurück in die Heimat, kann mich einfach nicht trennen^^


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Ok Deine Heizung macht nun den ganzen Tag hinweg diese seltsamen Geräusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche mir ne leckere Schoko-Banane.


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Sollst du haben, nur leider verschluckst du dich am letzten Stück und musst dich übergeben, so dass sich dein Essen des ganzen Tages vor dir ausbreitet. Und als ob das noch nicht genug wäre kommt jemand vorbei, tut dein Erbrochenes in eine Pfanne, brät es und issts vor deinen AUgen, wodurch du dich nochmal übergeben musst. Dies ist ein fast endloser Kreislauf der durch deinen leeren Magen und deine nun anhaltende Magersucht durchbrochen wird......The End (bissl ecklich^^)

Ich wünsche mir das ich Telekinese kann^^


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

kannst du haben nur leider hat sie grad nen aussetzter als du einen riesigen felsen über deinen kopf heben willst.... tja du bist jetz matsch...

ich wünsche mir eine hübsche aufregende frau heute abend im bett (und nein ich werde nicht schwul hehe)


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Kein Problem, Du bekommst nen Playboy geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir Vanille-Eis mit Schokosauce


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

bekommst du nur die schokosoße schmeckt nach dünnpf... hehe die rache fürn playboy^^

möchte heute abend das siegel des pantheon bekommen...


----------



## Hackseputt (24. November 2009)

du bekommst es, aber da Blizz nicht glauben kann, dass ein Boon wie du an sowas rankommt, löschen sie deinen Acc und verklagen dich auf 100.000 $. Die Klage kommt durch und *schwuppps* hast du nen dicken Schuldenberg.

Ich will, dass Frankreich in die Luftfliegt, damit Deutschland nen direktanschluss ans Meer hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. November 2009)

und schwups hat Deutschland auf einmal auch im Westen Direktzugang zum Meer.aber bei so viel Wasser wird drei mal im Jahr deine Wohnung überflutet und du wirst zum Sozialhilfefall und schliesslich hasst du aus tiefster Seele das Meer...

ich wünsch mir das der neue Biss-Schnulzenfilm der morgen anläuft voll der Reinfall wird...


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Das muss man nicht hoffen, das wird er eh, da kann ich jetzt nix Anderes schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir, dass der Nikolaus vorbeikommt und mir Nüsse und Süsses zur Arbeit bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

Der Nikolaus kommt und steht grade vor dir und will dir deinen Süßkram bringen, als er einen Herzinfakt bekommt. Jetzt bringt er niemandem mehr was Süßes, damit die Leute nicht so dick werden und das selbe wie er durchmachen müssen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass der Weihnachtsmann mir CoD MW2 unter den Weihnachtsbaum legt.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

er legts dir untern baum, aber vor lauter freude schmeißt du den Baum um, und die Elektronik entfacht ein Feuer. Da dir das Spiel sooooo viel bedeutet, springst du in die Flammen und rettest es, ziehst dir dabei aber so schlimme Verbrennungen zu, das du nie wieder PC-spielen kannst.

ich will SCHOKOLADE


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. November 2009)

Bekommst du, aber es ist Nuss-Schokolade und bei dir wurde kurz vorher eine Nuss-Allergie festgestellt.

Ich wünsche mir das ich mal eine Woche lang nicht morgens von meinem Wecker angegriffen werde.


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

klar, kein Problem..... du wirst won einem hund in den po gebissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wil VOLLMILCHSCHOKOLADE


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Du Bekommst deine VollmilchSchokolade aber es ist nur noch n klitzekleines stuck ubrig 

Ich will Aktzent Frei Sprechen konnen _


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Alles klar, von nun an sprichst Du akzentfrei lateinisch, nur leider bringt Dir das heute nicht wirklich was.

Ich wünsch mir zurück ins Bett und noch ne Runde schlafen zu können.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

Darfst du, aber als du aufwachst merkst du, dass jemand deine Wohnung/ dein Haus leergeräumt hat: du wurdest ausgeraubt.

Ich wünsche mir, dass es einen spezielen "The Simpsons-Only" Sender giebt, auf dem rund um die Uhr und ohne Werbeunterbrechung The Simpsons läuft.


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2009)

Gibt es! Leider hat er immer Störungen so dass man nichts sieht und hört.


Ich wünsch mir nen heissen Kakao


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2009)

*zaaap* er steht vor dir. als du ihn trinkst ist noch alles super, aber nach ein paar Minuten merkst du, dass dir jemand seeehr viel Abführmittel in deinen Becher getan hat. Deshalb musst du für die nächste Woche alle 5 Minuten aufs Klo. Auch nachts!!

Ich möchtem ein leckeres Mittagessen haben


----------



## Resch (30. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Ich möchtem ein leckeres Mittagessen haben



Du bekommst eine leckeres Mittagessen, aber erst zum Abendbrot^^

Ich will ein Millionen schweres Firmen Imperium


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

Du bekommst es, doch es muss wenige Tage danach wegen internen Fehlern Insolvenz anmelden


ich will schlafen


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du, aber nur unkontrolliert d.h. das du alle paar Minuten ohne Vorwarnung einschläfst.


Ich will dieses Wochenende endlich hier im schnee snowboarden können.


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du, aber du bleibst jede 4 Meter stehen da nur wenig schnee liegen wird


Ich habe Hunger und erst in 20min Mittagspause


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

da es schon abend ist und du feierabend hasst, dreh ich die zeit bis zum ende der migttagspause zurück und du hast noch ein paar Stunden arbeit vor dir.

ich wünsch mir, dass ein gewisser junger herr auf facebook on kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du rein kommst, ist der boden leer... die schränke auch... die vorratskammer auch

Ich wünsch mir nix


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

du bekommst ihn, allerdings ohne wow drauf.

ich wünsch mir, dass der richtige junge on kommt.


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Er kommt on, allerdings fällt sein Internet für 5 Monate aus wegen tausenden von Liebesmails, die du ihm gesendet.

Ich wünsche mir nicht von Soladra geschlagen zu werden^^


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Er kommt on, allerdings fällt sein Internet für 5 Monate aus wegen tausenden von Liebesmails, die du ihm gesendet.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir nicht von Soladra geschlagen zu werden^^


Wirst du nicht, Soladra wirft mit einem Stuhl nach dir.

Ich wünsche mir dieses dumme Essay fertig zu haben


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

ich mach es dir fertig. Da ich aber zu faul zum googlen bin, schreib ich einfach ein referat über Fantasyromane

Ich wünsche mir einen stumpfen rostigen nagel, um lethior zu kreuzigen....


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Grade als du mich ans Kreuz nageln willst, überlege ich mir dich zu nageln. 

Ich wünsche mir ein schnelles Auto um vor Soladra abzuhauen.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

krigst du... ohne Reifen.

Ich wünsche mir ein hackbeil um Lethior auszuweiden, wenn er seinen Post nicht Tante Edit gibt.


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das es dir jetzt besser gefällt...

ich wünsche mir ein noch schnelleres, funktionstüchtiges Auto.


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

krigst du, aber bevor du reinkommst, nagel ich dich mit meinem rostigen nagel mit einem Fuß am boden fest und stelle ein schild hinter ihm auf "Das hier ist ein Perverser, der ein junges mädel nageln wollte"

Ich ünsche mir ein pickelfreies Gesicht.


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> krigst du, aber bevor du reinkommst, nagel ich dich mit meinem rostigen nagel mit einem Fuß am boden fest und stelle ein schild hinter ihm auf "Das hier ist ein Perverser, der ein junges mädel nageln wollte"
> 
> Ich ünsche mir ein pickelfreies Gesicht.


 
Kriegst du durch eine Anitpickelcreme. Allerdings verursachen Nebenwirkungen übelriechende Furunkel!


Ich wünsche mir Spagetti mit Pesto


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Kriegst du, allerdings wird dir dazu eine Rechnung überreicht

ich wünsch mir das meine langeweile vertrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Deine langeweile wird dir vertrieben, allerdings indem du von 2 Mafia Killern gejagt wirst.




Wünsch dir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

Kriegst du, mit Herpes an deinem Pullermann




Ich wünsche mir einen Adoniskörper


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Bekommst du...wenn du 1 Jahr in die Fitte gehst. Aber als du endlich ein SixPack hast wachst du aus deinem 1 Jährigen Koma auf und bist 200Kilo schwer.

Ich wünsche mir endlich Feierabend zu haben^^ (auch wenns est halb 11 ist , aber das wünsch ich mir schon seit ich aufgestanden bin xD)


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

du hast feierabend. lieder hab ich die Zeit zurückgedreht und es ist gestern abend.

Ich wünsch mir , dass es schneit.


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

/schieb


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Es schneit, du gehst aber nur im T-Shirt raus und lässt ausversehen den Schlüssel stecken.

ICh würd gerne aufs In Flames Konzert in Wiesbaden gehen.


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

gehts du, aber genau an dem wochenende ist Wacken

Ic h wünsche mir warmen (nicht heiße) Füße


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Du bekommst an die 50° Grad Fieber, da wird alles an dir warm.

Ich wünsche mir keine Schule mehr.


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Mit 50° wär ich tot...


----------



## Lethior (2. Dezember 2009)

Warm ist es dir trotzdem^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. Dezember 2009)

du hast keine schule mehr, verdummst aber.

ich wünsch mir, eine leichte kühle prise zur erfrischung...


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Salz oder Zucker?

Ich wünsch mir, dass ich nen Adventskalender krig.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

kriegst du aber ohne schoki

ich will in rente gehen...


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Krigste, allerdings wirst du auch mit einem schlagäußerlich älter

ich wünsch mir die schoki zum kalender.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

bekommst du nur deine absolute hass sorte...

ich will das alles im leben einmal glatt läuft...


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2009)

Ok, sobald Du heute Nacht einschläfst, läuft alles für Dich glatt, solange Du schläfst. Aber sobald Du aufwachst gibts wieder Chaos pur!

Ich wünsch mir ein Eis am Stil.


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

bekommst du aber es schmilzt bevor du es in den mund bekommst...

ich wünsche mir einen langen urlaub...


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

Dank dir wird der internationale Urlaubsmonat eingeführt, als du aber an dein Urlaubsziel kommst siehst du überall Menschen, es wird gedrängelt, kleine Kinder rennen durch die Menge und schreien, das totale Chaos. Das wars dann mit erholsamem Urlaub.

Ich wünsch mir einen Roboter der meine Hausaufgaben erledigt.


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Den bekommst du, allerdings macht er alle Aufgaben falsch 

Ich wünsch mir den Sommer her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Dezember 2009)

es ist Sommer, aber seeehr kalt mit Schnee und Eis

ich möchte, das mein Körper nicht mehr so dolle weh tut (sportunterricht ist cool, aber 2h Rugby tun weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

PING! Alle Schmerzen sind verflogen und dir geht es wunderbar. Dann erfährst du, dass du morgen wieder Sport hast...

Ich wünsche mir die totale Zerstörung alles Lebens auf der Welt.


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Du siehst wie alles Leben zerstört wird, allerdings war es nur ein Traum.


Ich wünsch mir Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

kigtse, eine milliarden Euro. in eincentmünzen. Außerdem ist es spielgeld


ich wünsche mir Nagellack.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

kriegst du aber in einem so komisch grüngelben farbton der irgentwie nach dem mageninhalt von letzter nacht aussiehtxD

ich wünsche mir nichts (ha jetz dreht mir da mal nen strick draus)


----------



## shadow24 (4. Dezember 2009)

und weil du tatsächlich nichts bekommst verfällst du in tiefste Depressionen weil du denkst das dich keiner lieb hat...

ich wünschte ich könnte die Zeit zurückdrehen wann ich will...


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

kannst du nur du drehst einmal zu weit und bist wieder ein spermium und weißt nimmer wie man vorwärts kommt!

ich wünsche mir einen harem hihi


----------



## Tardok (8. Dezember 2009)

Deine Frauen starten einen Revoultion und kastrieren dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir einen Pudding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Dezember 2009)

du bekommst Pudding...
und zwar englischen Bloodpudding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wohl bekomms.


Ich wünsche mir 8 Stunden ruhigen Schlaf ohne Alpträume und schlimme Ereignisse ausserhalb des Bettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

Du bekommst deine 8 Stunden Schlaf, hast am nächsten Tag aber was vor auf das du dich ganz toll freust und erholst dich beim schlafen nicht richtig.

Ich wünsche das es ganz viele schwarze Hosen regnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (11. Dezember 2009)

Ok dein wunsch wird erfüllt, jedoch sind es alles baggy hip-hop hosen von fubu die du als in flames Fan wohl nie anziehen würdest.

Ich wünsch mir n iPod


----------



## Nawato (11. Dezember 2009)

Kriegst du nur hat der keine Garantie und geht nach 2 Stunden kaputt

Ich wünsche mir eine Suppe xD

(PS. du über mir bist grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Routa (11. Dezember 2009)

du bekommst ne suppe, aber mit ner fiege drin.

ich hätte gerne ein erholsames wochenende


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

kriegst du, aber danach musst du 5 Monate lang 18h/Tag im Steinbruch arbeiten.


Ich will ein einser Schüler sein


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

wirst du aber alle deine mitschüler hassen dich nun

ich will das jemand meine facharbeit in geschichte für mich macht und zwar ordentlich!


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab sie für dich gemacht, würdest auch eine 1+ bekommen, allerdings bemerkt dein Lehrer das ganze und du bekommst eine 6.

Ich hätt gern einen gigantischen Gyrosteller


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

sollst du haben, aber als du ihn benutzt, zerfällt er in 1000 stücke.


ich will, dass mich meine mitschüler wieder mögen


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ...
> ich will, dass mich meine mitschüler wieder mögen



Kannst du haben dafür hasst dich dein Familie.



Ich wünschte mir, dass ich eine Entscheidung in meinem Leben rückgängig machen kann mit dem Wissen welches ich jetzt habe.


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

darfst du, aber dafür musst du deine Seele dem Teufel verkaufen

Ich hätte gerne einen Cheesburger


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> darfst du, aber dafür musst du deine Seele dem Teufel verkaufen
> 
> Ich hätte gerne einen Cheesburger



Den bekommst du allerdings ist er von McDonalds             muhahaha


Ich hätte gern nen Schneesturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Den bekommst du allerdings ist er von McDonalds muhahaha
> 
> 
> Ich hätte gern nen Schneesturm
> ...



Ich glaube den hattest in den letzten paar Tagen oder?^^ Wenn nicht solltst du ihn haben nur kannst du ihn nicht sehen, da du vorrüber gehend blind bist.

Ich wünsche mir doppelten Urlaub.


----------



## Fauzi (18. Januar 2010)

Kriegst du, aber in der hälfte ist er vorbei :<

Ich hätte gerne ein Schokigipferl!


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte gerne ein Schokigipferl!



Bekommst du, nur hast du ihn gerad ausm Dreck aufgehoben.



Ich wünsche mir, dass ich die Geschwindigkeit in der die Zeit abläuft beeinflussen kann.


----------



## freezex (21. Januar 2010)

Ok du kanst nun die geschwindikeit der Zeit beeinflussen, da sich jedoch deine gedankengänge und bewegungen genauso verlangsamen oder verschnellen bekommst du davon selbst nichts mit.


Ich wünsch mir n macbook


----------



## Dominau (21. Januar 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Ok du kanst nun die geschwindikeit der Zeit beeinflussen, da sich jedoch deine gedankengänge und bewegungen genauso verlangsamen oder verschnellen bekommst du davon selbst nichts mit.
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch mir n macbook



Kriegste! Aber ein riesen monster kommt und frisst alle deine strom leitungen auf. da du den mac nicht aufladen kannst,
ist er nutzlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm...ich hab einen wunsch frei...

freddy mercury soll wieder leben!


----------



## freezex (21. Januar 2010)

Ok per Voodoozaube wird Freddy Mercury wiederbelebt. Aber wie das so ist muss bei Voodoozaubern für ein gegebenes Leben auch eins genommen werden und das ist leider deins. Du kannst also im Jenseits warten bis er nochmal stirbt, aber danke werde sicher mal an ein konzert von ihm gehn^^

Ich wünsch mir das ich auf einmal enorm gut Gitarre spielen kann und mit ner Band durchstarten kann, viel Geld verdiene, ne hübsche Frau abbekommen und als Gitarrist nicht von paparazi verfolgt werde.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (24. Januar 2010)

Du schneidest dir an der E Saite in den Finger, durchtrennst die sehne und kannst nie wieder richtig greifen und versagst.


Ich bin ein ebenso guter Bassist und habe haufenweise Groupies..


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2010)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin ein ebenso guter Bassist und habe haufenweise Groupies..



Bist du, nur verlierst du kurze Zeit darauf dein Gehör.


Ich will ein neues Auto gewinnen.


----------



## michael92 (25. Januar 2010)

Du gewinnst auch eins. Nur ist es ein Schrottreifes Auto das du Reparieren musst, und das wird teurer als ein neues Auto.


Ich wünsche mir eine PS3.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Januar 2010)

du bekomms sie. Allerdings klemmt Hello Kitty Online so im Laufwerk, das du das Spiel NIE wieder aus der PS3 bekommst.

Ich möchte eine Pizza Salami, mit 30cm durchmesser, die genießbar, warm, knusprig und nach deutschem Lebensmittelrecht unbedenklich ist.


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2010)

Bekommst du, nur ist diese in einem Panzerglaskasten wdrch du nicht an sie ran kommst.


Ich möchte das es 10 Grad wärmer ist.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Es iwrd um 10 Grad wärmer.
Aber da es eine Gradangabe ist, muss man es erstmal in das Bogenmaß ausrechnen.
Das sind dann nur noch ca. 0.175.
Da du die Angabe nicht korrekt gemacht hast, wirds nur um 0.175 Grad Celsius wärmer!


----------



## freezex (1. Februar 2010)

@ Alkopopsteuer, was du da schreibst klingt ja hoch technisch korekt (kurzum kein plan was n Bogenmass ist und warums dan nur 0.175 grad wärmer wird)

Nun scheinbar bist du wunschlos glücklich, aber um dir das auch noch zu verderben fallen dir nun auf einmal 100'000 Wünsche ein die du gerne stellen würdest, nun ja pech jetzt bin ich mit wünschen dran XP

Ich wünsch mir im Lotto ne Million sFR. (schweizer Wärung) zu gewinnen.


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Kriegst du, sogar in Bar, nur stellt die Schweiz Just in diesem Moment auf Euro um und weigert sich so viel Geld zu wechseln.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich Frei habe.


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Februar 2010)

Hast du allerdings brichst du dir beide Beine und Arme, musst zu Hause bleiben und der Strom/Telefon fällt aus.

Ich wünsche mir ein Lifetime-Abo für wow (sorry mir fällt gerade nichts besseres ein^^)


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

kriegst du, du wirst allerdings auf einen speziellen Life-Time Abo Server verschoben, der ohne Patch und Kundensupport läuft, da du der einzige auf dem Server bist, der sogar einen eigenen Realmpool bekommen hat, wirst du wohl oder übel Raids und Innis solo bestreiten müssen und da keine Patches für diesen Server aufgespielt werden, darfst du sogar auf der First Alpha Version spielen *g*


Ich wünsche mir, dass der nächste Wunsch, vom nächsten Poster ohne Komplikationen erfüllt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2010)

Bekommste. Dafür werden dir nie wieder Wünsche erfüllt.
Ich wünsche mir, dass Edge WHC wird @ Wrestlemania.... Juhu, es wird passieren!!!!

Ich wünsche mir einrn Satz warme Ohren.


----------



## Anonymus299 (14. Februar 2010)

Bekommst du aber du kannst nurnoch Dancehall Caballeros von Seed hören.

Ich wünsche mir unendlichen Reichtum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (16. Februar 2010)

Du bekommst undendlichen Reichtum. Einen Schatz. 
So wertvoll, dass alle Schätze des Universums unbedeutend dagegen sind: 
Du erfährst den Sinn des Lebens.
Allerdings... Jedes mal wenn du ihn weitergeben willst, kommen nur deine Mutter Sprüche.

Ich wünsch etwas das ich überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## freezex (17. Februar 2010)

Gut dan schenk ich dir n rollstuhl und damit du ihn doch brauchen kanst schups ich dich die Treppe runter so das du dir deine beine brichst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir n leckeren Kuchen


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2010)

Ich back dir einen, aber leider hab ich den Zucker mit Salz verwechselt.

Wünsch mir ne gerade Banane.


----------



## Abrox (22. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wünsch mir ne gerade Banane.



Du bekommst eine gerade Banane. Allerdings aus Plastik. Dazu ist es eine Rassel, toll!
Was dir allerdings am Himmelstor erklärt wird: Nitroglycerin sollte man nicht schütteln.

Ich wünsch mir eine Ninja Ausbildung nach dem Ask-A-Ninja Ninjahandbuch.


----------



## Shaxul (22. Februar 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir eine Ninja Ausbildung nach dem Ask-A-Ninja Ninjahandbuch.



Bekommst du. Allerdings ist das kein Zuckerschlecken und dir tun die Füsse vom vielen Leute-Kaputt-Treten weh.

Ich wünsch' mir ein schickes Dreirad.


----------



## Bremgor (4. März 2010)

Du kriegst ein Dreirad, aber der Sitz fehlt.

Ich wünsche mir ein Jahr wow!


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2010)

Laut offiziellen Bestätigungen wird World of Warcraft nächste Woche keine monatlichen Gebühren mehr fordern.

Ich wünsche mir den besten Rechner auf der Welt !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (4. März 2010)

kriegst du aber deine Mutter kommt zu besuch und will zuerst an den Rechner
Ich wünsche mir ein kleinen Welpen


----------



## Miss Mojo (5. März 2010)

Du bekommst einen kleinen Welpen - leider hast Du vergessen Dir einen stubenreinen Welpen zu wünschen und bist fortan damit beschäftigt die Malheure wegzuwischen! 

Ich wünsche mir ein iphone!


----------



## Erha (5. März 2010)

du bekommst dein IPhone, allerdings ist der Akku leer und das ladegerät ist weg.

ich wünsche mir einen Rasensprenger ;-)


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Erha schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir einen Rasensprenger ;-)



Du bekommst einen Rasensprenger, aber es ist ein Wort wörtlicher "Sprenger" und jagt deinen Garten in die Luft.


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Und was wünscht du dir?


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

Wenn ihr nicht weitermacht wünsche ich mir meinen eigenen BurgerKing ^^


----------



## Powerflower (13. März 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht weitermacht wünsche ich mir meinen eigenen BurgerKing ^^



bekommsu aber das gebäude brennt ab bevor es fertig ist.

ich wünsche mir durch nen film berühmt zu werden


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Wirst du...allerdings erst nach deinem Tod.

Ich wünsche mir eine reiche, wunderschöne und sympathische Frau^^(falls es sowas gibt^^)


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Wirst du...allerdings erst nach deinem Tod.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir eine reiche, wunderschöne und sympathische Frau^^(falls es sowas gibt^^)



Du bekommst sie aber in deiner Hochzeitsnacht erzählt sie dir das sie mal ein Mann war.

Ich wünsche mir einen "All-you-can-eat-Tag" bei McDonalds für 4,95€.


----------



## Erha (15. März 2010)

den bekommst du, aber MC Donalds ist ausverkauft sie haben nur noch eine kleine Pommes fuer dich fuer 4,95€ !

Ich wünsche mir einen Audi RS6 mit Tank FLatrate !


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Kannste haben, allerdings bekommst du ne Dieselflatrate für den RS6, der Benziner ist und dann wären da noch die Steuern, die dich ruinieren würden!


Ich wünschte, es würde endlich Frühling werden.


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Mh es wird Frühling am Donnerstag aber am Mittwoch kommst du in eine geschlossene Anstallt^^

Ich wünsche mir das meine Stuhllehene wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (16. März 2010)

Deine Stuhllehne funktioniert wieder, aber leider wird dir übermorgen der Rücken ampotiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünscht ich wär ein Huhn und hät' nich viel zu tun.


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Sollst du haben....nachher wirst geschlachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche mir 100%ige Gesundheit bis zu meinem natürlichen Tod ca im Jahre 2080^^


----------



## Erha (16. März 2010)

du lebst bis 2080, allerdings baut dein nachbar einen Fluxkompensator und fliegt mit dir in die zukunft...ins jahr 2079 ! ^^


Icvh wuensche mir die Weltherrschaft ! hrhrhr ...


----------



## GrillGorilla (16. März 2010)

Die bekommst du, doch 2012 ist sowieso ende damit....

Ich wünsch mir so nen lustigen Avatar-Körper den ich steuern darf.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Den bekommst du. Aber er ist kleinwüchsig, blind & taub!

Ich wünsche mir ein Pirat zu sein.


----------



## Resch (18. März 2010)

Du bist ein Pirat im15.Jh welcher gerade auf seine Hinrichtung durch den Strang wartet.


Ich wünsche mir mehr Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Du bekommst mehr Durchhaltevermögen, aber dafür fängst du an Männliche Emos zu lieben. (Na...kennst du mich noch? Muhahahhaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich wünsche mir einen lebenlangen Biervorrat (Der nicht Schlecht oder Schal wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Erha (18. März 2010)

Du bekommst eine Bierflatrate, aber da ich davon weiss werde ich dir alles stehlen und selber aus saufen..:-)


Ich wünsche mir den Weltfrieden...hrhrhr


----------



## Resch (19. März 2010)

Den bekommst du....aber dafür gibt es Krieg im Universum gegen Aliens^^


Ich wünsche mir das der IE alles so interpretiert wie der Firefox.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Bekommst du, jedoch bleibt der Internet Browser alle 2 Minuten für 1 Minute hängen.

Ich wünsche mir eine Plüschkatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bröckchen (19. März 2010)

Du bekommst deine Plüschkatze, nur leider kommt danach ein unbekannter, Überlebender der Gnome und klaut sie dir wieder...


Ich wünsch mir einen Lebensvorrat an Schokolade, die nich schlecht wird oder geklaut werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Die Party kannste haben, leider kommst du zu spät und es gibt nur noch Wasser

Ich wünsche mir dass , Herr der Ringe Online kostenlos ist ^^


----------



## 0815Engel (20. März 2010)

Es gibt eine spezial Version die kostenlos ist die kann man sich allerding nur an einem Tag bekommen, an dem Tag funktionier das Internet in deiner Stadt nicht und dein PC ist kaputt.

Ich wünsche mir ein Linkin Park T-Shirt, dass von der Band unterschrieben wurde


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

Du bekommst Dein Linkin Park T-Shirt. Als Du es jedoch anziehen möchtest, merkst Du, dass das T-Shirt von Motten befallen ist. 

Ich wünsche mir, dass Onlinegames endlich ausbalanciert sind.


----------



## Mafiamike (23. März 2010)

Sie sind ausbalanciert, leider können die Entwickler nun keine Erweiterungen mehr bringen und keine Änderungen mehr vornehmen weil die das Balancing stören könnten, so langweilst du dich also immer mit dem selben zeug zu tode.

Ich wünsche mir, dass mein Wunsch nicht in Erfüllung geht.


----------



## Resch (23. März 2010)

Ok dein Wunsch geht nicht in erfüllung und auch alle anderen deiner WÜnsche gehen nie wieder in erfüllung.

Ich wünsche mir Feierabend.


----------



## Mafiamike (24. März 2010)

Ok ,alle Kollegen feiern dich an diesem Abend, blos du sitzt noch arbeitend am Pc und dich stört der Lärm der dadurch verursacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir unendlich Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Bekommst, allerdings bekommen alle Menschen auf der Welt etwas, das besser ist, als das was du dir gewünscht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir, dass die Saison bei uns im Geschäft endlich startet...


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

tut sie, aber du bekommst nix von.


Ich wünsche mir , dass wir morgen keine Lateinarbeit schreiben.


----------



## Resch (30. März 2010)

Macht ihr nicht, sondern ihr schreibt eine Mathe-, eine Deutsch,-EIne Geschichte und eine Wirtschaftsarbeit.

Ich wünsche mir einen IQ von 250 ohne dadurch Körperliche/geistige Einschränkungen zu haben.


----------



## Soladra (30. März 2010)

Wer hat dir (außer Mathe) meine Lieblingsfächer verraten o.0

Krigste, aber zombies fressen ddein hirn.



Ich will ein Boja-spiel


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Du bekommst es, jedoch besteht die verpackung aus Stacheldraht durch den Strom durchfliesst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir Wasser


----------



## Resch (31. März 2010)

Bekommst du...in einem Eimer welcher sich pber dir entleert.



Ich wünsche mir schöneres Wetter für das lange Wochenende.


----------



## Soladra (3. April 2010)

krigte... allerdings das, was in der Sahara schönes Wetter wäre: Regen.


Iich wünsch mir Regen.


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Bekommst du aber es regnet Steine und du stehst draußen^^

Ich wünsche mir eine 32h Woche.


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2010)

Du bekommst eine 32-Stunden-Arbeitswoche, dafür hat die gesamte Woche aber nur noch 40 Stunden und so bleiben dir nur 8 Stunden freie Zeit die Woche.

Ich wünsche mir ein niemals endendes, nett zu lesendes Buch.


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

Du bekommst es, doch leider liest du gerne im Kerzenschein und zündest ausversehen das Buch an. Zu allem Überfluss verbrennt jetzt dein Haus/deine Wohnung mit allem was dir Lieb ist!

Ich wünsche mir, dass meine beiden Warhammer Armeen endlich fertig bemalt sind :/


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

Sie sind fertig gemalt, doch nur in Neonfarben, Hauptfarbe ist Neonpink.


Ich wünsche mir, dass ich meine Prüfung, die in zwei Monaten ansteht, jetzt schon bestanden habe.


----------



## Resch (9. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Sie sind fertig gemalt, doch nur in Neonfarben, Hauptfarbe ist Neonpink.
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche mir, dass ich meine Prüfung, die in zwei Monaten ansteht, jetzt schon bestanden habe.



Du bestehst sie jetzt...in deinem Traum und in 2 Monaten fällst du durch. ("fies"^^)

Ich wünsche mir endlich Sommer.


----------



## bunnyyXD (9. April 2010)

wie holt man sich in wow einen spektakliker von blizz als reittier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

*post obendrüber ignorier*


Es ist Sommer, aber durch das globale Wetterchaos schneit es im deutschen Sommer ununterbrochen und alle Städte und Dörfer sind eingeschneit.



Ich wünsche mir ein schönes kühles Glas Coke Zero mit zwei Eiswürfeln, einer halben Scheibe Zitrone und einem Strohhalm xD


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Ich glaube die Zitrone wurde in Pestiziden ertränkt und leider fliegt jetzt auch eine Wespezu dir, die prompt in die Cola fällt.


Ich wünsche mir, dass Fantasy Wirklichkeit wird und überall Fabelwesen rumlaufen. (Mein Kindheitstraum)


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Kommt ein Untoter zum Erste Hilfe-Lehrer.

Sagt der: "Sie sind aber reichlich spät dran ..."


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> Kommt ein Untoter zum Erste Hilfe-Lehrer.
> 
> Sagt der: "Sie sind aber reichlich spät dran ..."



*Brett über Kopf hau* Ruhe hier!

Juhu! Überall Fabelwesen! Leider gibt es auch böse Wesen die dich auffressen...


Ich wünsche mir dass mein Heuschnupfen weg ist.


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

ok, dafür kommt ein großer Schwarm Wespen auf dich zu.




Ich wünsche miiiir einen funktionierender Teleporter.


----------



## Resch (12. April 2010)

Bekommst du, nur kannst du dir das Ziel nicht aussuchen. So landest du irgendwann hinter Gittern und kommst nicht mehr raus weil ein Häftling mit dem Ding abahut.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich alles lernen kann nur wenn ich ein Buch über das Thema berühr. Aber ich kanns mir vorher aussuchen ob ichs lernen will oder nicht.


----------



## RedShirt (12. April 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Bekommst du, nur kannst du dir das Ziel nicht aussuchen. So landest du irgendwann hinter Gittern und kommst nicht mehr raus weil ein Häftling mit dem Ding abahut.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir, dass ich alles lernen kann nur wenn ich ein Buch über das Thema berühr. Aber ich kanns mir vorher aussuchen ob ichs lernen will oder nicht.



Bekommst Du, aber Dein Gehirn verdrängt mit jedem Buch bisher gelerntes - mit jedem Buch riskierst Du, Freunde und Verwandte zu vergessen, ja sogar Deinen eigenen Namen.

Ich wünsche mir Sonnenschein ohne das Risiko auf Sonnenbrand + Hautkrebs -..-


----------



## Resch (13. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bekommst Du, aber Dein Gehirn verdrängt mit jedem Buch bisher gelerntes - mit jedem Buch riskierst Du, Freunde und Verwandte zu vergessen, ja sogar Deinen eigenen Namen.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir Sonnenschein ohne das Risiko auf Sonnenbrand + Hautkrebs -..-



Bekommst du.....in der Sahara schient die Sonne, du bist aber weiterhin zu Hause wo es kalt ist und regnet.


Ich wünsche mir meinen Traumberuf mit einem Jahresgehalt von 250.000€ inkl. Abzügen.


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2010)

Du bekommst ein Jahresgehalt von 250.000€ netto, allerdings steigen die Lebenserhaltungskosten gleichzeitig dermaßen an, dass du noch einen Zweitjob brauchst, um überhaupt überleben zu können.



Ich wünsche mir, dass mein Auto nur noch einen halben Liter Sprit auf 100km verbraucht ^^


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

ok, dafür hat der tank ein Loch.



ich will nen lolly


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (14. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ok, dafür hat der tank ein Loch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bekommst du.....mit Dreckgeschmack. ^^

Ich wnsche mir am Wochenende eine nette Bekanntschaft zu machen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Die Bekanntschaft entpuppt sich aber als Massenmörderin mit dir als neues Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mh ich wünsche mir...Sushi!


----------



## schneemaus (18. April 2010)

Bekommst du, aber der Fisch ist vergammelt und durch das viele Wasabi merkst dus nicht und landest einen Tag später mit einer Lebensmittelvergiftung im Krankenhaus.


Ich würd gern Fahrrad fahren können...


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

kannst du, aber niemand gibt dir ein fahrrad


ich wil würfelzucker


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Kriegst du, aber da is Lebertran draufgewürfelt


Ich wünsche mir eine einsame Insel, die allein mir gehört (hat Johnny Depp sich nich ma so ne Insel gekauft? XD)


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Bekommst du, mitten im Atlantic 1x1meter Groß^^

Ich wünsche mir ein neues meinem Geschmack entsprechendes Auto, welches mir von meiner neuen meinem Geschmack entsprechenden Freundin überreicht wird^^


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Bekommst du nur dein Auto geht nicht und die Freundin is Lesbisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche mir das ich ein Feral druiden hätte mit t10 und 277er items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

hast du, doch du hast nicht mal mehr ein kupfer auf der hand, geschweige denn gold, und deine komplette rüssi ist rot und keiner leiht dir was, außerdem kriegst du für quests nur noch rufpunkte, keinerlei geld mehr. zu allem überfluss ist das auktionshaus kaputt und der handelschannel am arsch... MUHAHA xD


ich wünsche mir eine wii mit allen spielen, die bis jetz draußen sind (natürlich mit allem equipment, was dazugehört ^^)


----------



## RedShirt (19. April 2010)

Bekommst Du, aber der Controllerport ist kaputt und die Spiele laufen nur in dieser Wii =)

Ich wünsch mir was gegen meine absolute Dauermüdigkeit.


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Du kriegst eine Packung Coffeintabletten, aber du drehst völlig durch, läufst Amok und landest lebenslänglich im Knast.


Ich wünsche mir, dass meine Wii repariert ist, die ich grad bekommen hab ^^


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Sie wird repariert doch beim zusenden fällt sie runter und is kaputt dabei springen teile herum und sperren deine tür zu und deine fenster bekommst au  nimmer auf du schreist um hilfe aber keiner hört dich und du stirbst! Muhaha (rache weil wegen undso)

xD

Ich wünsche mir für mein feral 1000g


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Bekommst du, doch 1min später wird dein Account gehackt dein ganzes Gold entwendet und dein Char gelöscht. Blizz stellt aber bereits seit einer Woche keine Accs mehr her da ihr Supportteam für die nächsten Jahre streikt.

Ich wünsche mir 20mal soviel Ausdauer wie ich jetzt besitze.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Du bekommst mehr Audauer briechst dir beim laufen aber leider den fuß

Ich werde morgen 18 und ich wünsche mir das ich morgen nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

War eher auf RL bezogen^^ der Winter hat ganz schön geschlaucht und dein Wunsch hast auch vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

habs editiert


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Du musst morgen nicht arbeiten, weil du ab morgen arbeitslos bist^^

Ich wünsche mir einen leckeren Schoko Milchshake hier her.


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Du hast frei, dafür denkt aber kein Mensch an deinen Geburtstag, du sitzt alleine zu Hause, plötzlich kommt ein Einbrecher und kidnappt dich, weswegen du die nächsten 10 Jahre in seiner Gefangenschaft als Sklave befindest. (wir mögen uns, ne? XDDDDD)


Ich wünsche mir eine Tafel Schokolade =)


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Die bekommst du aber da is Illegale Substanz drin und die schokolade wird lebendig und sperrt dich in den keller und du musst für ihn dann immer strippen (BÖÖSSEE schoko!) und ja wir mögen uns xD


Ich wünsch mir 1 euro


----------



## moddok (19. April 2010)

bekommst du, aber es war ein falscher euro und du wirst eingebuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünsche mir ein sparsameres auto.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Wegen 1 euro einbuchten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es is sparsam fährt aber nur 10 km/h 

edit (wunsch vergessen)

Ich wünsch mir das ich auf einer Einsamen Insel (die größer als 1x1m groß ist) mit meiner freundin wohn


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Wohnst du, aber ihr seid nach fünf Minuten auf ewig zerstritten, schlagt euch die Birnen von morgens bis abends ein, Handys funktionieren nicht, das Schiff, mit dem ihr hergekommen seit, hat ein riesiges Leck und Flugzeuge landen auf der Insel nicht.


Ich wünsch mir eine GANZ NORMALE TAFEL SCHOKOLADE! ^^


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Dann bekommst du halt eine NORMALE Tafel schokolade aber du wirst süchtig davon und FÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄT (~ 2 tonnen + -)

Ich wünsch mir Alle kampfsportarten zu können!


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Du kannst alle Kampfsportarten, aber Chuck Norris kann mehr und bei einem Duell fügt er dir eine Fraktur im Bereich des 3. LWKs zu, weswegen du nicht mehr laufen kannst und deinen Harnabgang und Stuhlabgang nich mehr kontrollieren kannst (der war böse xD)


Ich wünsche mir eine nie leer werdende Flasche Coke Zero, die immer kühl ist und immer genug Kohlensäure hat.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Du kannst alle Kampfsportarten, aber Chuck Norris kann mehr und bei einem Duell fügt er dir eine Fraktur im Bereich des 3. LWKs zu, weswegen du nicht mehr laufen kannst und deinen Harnabgang und Stuhlabgang nich mehr kontrollieren kannst (der war böse xD)
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche mir eine nie leer werdende Flasche Coke Zero, die immer kühl ist und immer genug Kohlensäure hat.




Uhh bösse!!

in der flasche is gift du stirbst ende xD 


Ich wünsch mir das Inredhel seinen post in diesem tread editiert weil ich schneller war Klick mich Hart! das mit dem auto halt xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. April 2010)

Ich seh grad er hat editiert

Ich wünsch mir das Chuck Norris unter meinem Befehl steht 

/edit: Jetzt hat er nochmal editiert und es ist alles so wie vorher


----------



## schneemaus (20. April 2010)

SIE wenn ich bitten darf, ich bin eine SIE >.<



Chuck Norris steht unter deinem Befehl, aber plötzlich verliert er alle Kräfte und kann noch nicht einmal mehr eine Fliege mit einer Fliegenklatsche erschlagen.



Ich wünsche mir, dass ich heute nicht arbeiten muss!


----------



## Rikkui (20. April 2010)

Du musst heute nicht arbeiten aber du verlierst dein job!



ich wünsch mir einen Geburtstagskuchen


----------



## Resch (20. April 2010)

Du bekommst einen Gebrutstagskuchen dafür fällt aber deine Geburtsagsfeier aus.

Ich wünsche mir, dass mein Atuo auf einmal wieder Fabrikneu ist und top funktioniert.


----------



## Rikkui (20. April 2010)

Also damit kann ich leben

Es is farbik neu und funktioniert wunderbar nur es is gestohlen


Ich wünsch mir viel buntes lustiges zum spass machen xD


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

Das bekommst du, du bekommst einen Eimer mit Straßenmahlstiften.

Allerdings wirst du in einer Paralleldimension teleportiert und musst dir jeden Tag DSDS ansehen.



Ich wünsche mir eine Kampfkraft von ÜBER 9000!!!!


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

Over 9000 bekommst nur du bekommst auch krebs und stirbst innerhalb von 2 tagen 


ich wünsch mir 1 gummibärli


----------



## RedShirt (21. April 2010)

Bekommst Du, der Gummibär heißt Horst und hat mangelnde Körperhygiene, aber Gelenke wie Gummi - und Du wirst an ihn gekettet.

Ich will schmackhafte, bekömmliche, unverdorbene Sahne! Serviert auf den Körpern makelloser hübscher junger Damen.


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

Bekommst du... nicht!


Wünsch mir Pause


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Bekommst du... nicht!
> 
> 
> Wünsch mir Pause



Kriegst ne pause, allerdings ist die nur 2 sekunden lang
Und die Frau von Redshirt war mal ein mann!

Ich wünsch mir Ein Wohlschmeckendes unklaubares mit Kohlensäure versehenes kaltes Bier, wohlgemerkt kein malzbier!


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

Sowas gibts nich 
näääxt
ich wünsch mir eine banane


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Sowas gibts nich
> näääxt
> ich wünsch mir eine banane



Meine güte sei ein bisschen kreativ, ich hätte ja z,B durchfall von dem Bier bekommen können

Du kriegst eine, aber Die Banane ist verschimmelt 

Ich wünsch mir einen Salzstreuer


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

ok bin kreativer 

Im Salzstreuer is kein salz drin  xD

ich wünsch mir Viele bunte Smartis


----------



## schneemaus (21. April 2010)

Du bekommst VIELE VIELE BUNTE SMARTIES, aber es sind diese ekligen HARIBO SMARTIES bwäh xD Außerdem sind sie mit Zitronensaft gestreckt, wodurch sie übelst sauer schmecken, noch dazu ist außenrum Currypulver dran. (bwäh)


Ich wünsche mir ein absolut korrektes Hausmädchen, was perfekt aufräumt und nicht klaut oder die Bude abfackelt.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Du bekommst VIELE VIELE BUNTE SMARTIES, aber es sind diese ekligen HARIBO SMARTIES bwäh xD Außerdem sind sie mit Zitronensaft gestreckt, wodurch sie übelst sauer schmecken, noch dazu ist außenrum Currypulver dran. (bwäh)
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche mir ein absolut korrektes Hausmädchen, was perfekt aufräumt und nicht klaut oder die Bude abfackelt.


Sie hat leider extreme Blähungen
Ich wünsch mir ein neues Headset


----------



## EisblockError (21. April 2010)

Das bekommst du, allerdings ist es so groß, dass nur ein Riese es benutzen könnte.


Ich Wünsch mir ein neues Auto


----------



## Resch (22. April 2010)

Bekommst du....im Maßstab 1:16

Ich wünsche mir ein fest angelegtes Kapital von 10Mio € weswegen ich im Monat 10.000€ Zinsen bekomme und mein Leben lang davon leben kann^^ Das Geld is dazu noch versichert falls es weg kommt und eine größere inflation ist in den nächsten 70Jahen nicht in Sicht. Desweiteren bin ich bis ich 90 werde 100% Gesund, weswegen ich auch nicht plötzlich sterben werde....auch nicht durch einen Unfall oder Mord^^ so solls passieren xD


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Du bekommst das geld und den restlichen scheiss aber dort wo du hinziehst leben viele Terroristen und die ballern dich ab


ich wünsch mir 2 schön bemalte eier


----------



## Resch (22. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Du bekommst das geld und den restlichen scheiss aber dort wo du hinziehst leben viele Terroristen und die ballern dich ab
> 
> 
> ich wünsch mir 2 schön bemalte eier



Deine Mom bemalt dir deine richtigen Eier.



Resch schrieb:


> .....
> Desweiteren bin ich bis ich 90 werde 100% Gesund, *weswegen ich auch nicht plötzlich sterben werde....auch nicht durch einen Unfall oder Mord^^* so solls passieren xD



Darfst nochmal...musst schon mal lesen.


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

In 4 tagen kommt eine Großer Komet der die erde zerstört ha! kein unfall und kein mord!


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Du wirst verhaftet da du in einen Steuerskandal verwickelt warst und Gelder veruntreut haben sollst.


Du lebst Gesund im Knast.


Ich wünsch mir ein Pokemon.


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

bekommst aber das mag dich net und haut ab


wünsch mir 20 kinder


----------



## schneemaus (23. April 2010)

Kriegst du, aber sie sind alle furchtbar ungezogen und tanzen dir den ganzen Tag auf der Nase rum, als du die Supernanny bestellst, bringen deine Kinder diese um und, da die noch nicht strafmündig sind, wanderst DU in den Knast.


Ich wünsche mir heut einen gechillten Tag in der Notaufnahme.


----------



## RedShirt (23. April 2010)

Hast Du, aber Du bist nicht als Mitarbeiter drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Morphium, welches Du unfallbedingt bekommst, lässt die Welt ganz chillig sein.

Ich wünsch mir Kate Beckinsale für ein angenehmes Abendessen bei Kerzenschein.


----------



## schneemaus (23. April 2010)

Morphium? Ich mag lieber Fenta, Dormicum und Ketanest, das pusht mehr XD


Kriegst du, aber isst wie ein Schwein, führt sich auf wie der letzte Honk und als du sie in dein Schlafzimmer bringst, stellst du fest, dass sie ein Mann ist XD



Ich wünsche mir einen Zauberstab, der mir alle meine Wünsche erfüllt ^^


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Du bekommst ein zauberstab der dir alle wünscher erfüllen würde wenn er net kaputt wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsch mir eine Wurstsemmel


----------



## RedShirt (23. April 2010)

@zauberstab ...geht kreativer
tut er - auch deine unterbewussten - bald darauf wirst du von barttragenden damen und männern mit glatze und körpergeruch gelyncht...


Bekommst Du, die Wurst wurde aus den "Resten" die aus dem Bestattungsinstitut kamen, hergestellt =)

Ich wünsch mir n Magnum.


@Dormicum
ja, geiles Zeug, kenns aus der Zivizeit...ist ja auch ein Kurzhypnotikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Du bekommst dein Magnum, aber gerad asl du rein beißen willst rempelt dich jemand an und es fällt in einen Hundehaufen.

Ich wünsche mir Feierabend.


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> @zauberstab ...geht kreativer
> tut er - auch deine unterbewussten - bald darauf wirst du von barttragenden damen und männern mit glatze und körpergeruch gelyncht...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
willst mein post überposten?!?!!!


Du darfst heim gehn aber als du grad über den Zeprastreifen gehn willst fährt dich ein auto an und du liegst im krankenhaus


Ich wünsch mir nettere Menschen


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Du darfst heim gehn aber als du grad über den Zeprastreifen gehn willst fährt dich ein auto an und du liegst im krankenhaus
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch mir nettere Menschen



Du bekommst nettere Menschen, dafür hassen dich alle Tiere und jedes ob klein oder groß will dich beißen.

PS: Zum glück steht mein Auto gleich vor der Tür da is keine Straße also wird es schwer mich zu überfahren^^

Ich wünsche mir 150% Fit zu sein


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

du bist 150% fit doch ein Komet zerstört die erde ende



Ich wünsch mir mehr kreativität


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Die bekommst du.

Du wirst so kreativ dass du anfängst alle möglichen Dinge zu bemalen und wanderst in den Bau.


Ich Wünsch mir dass mein Traum, der beste Pokemon Master aller Zeiten zu werden, wahr wird.
Meine Pokenmon werden mich Lieben und niemand kann es mitmir aufnehmen.
Ausserdem ist es kein Traum und ich sterbe auchnicht frühzeitig.


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Die bekommst du.

Du wirst so kreativ dass du anfängst alle möglichen Dinge zu bemalen und wanderst in den Bau.


Ich Wünsch mir dass mein Traum, der beste Pokemon Master aller Zeiten zu werden, wahr wird.
Meine Pokenmon werden mich Lieben und niemand kann es mitmir aufnehmen.
Ausserdem ist es kein Traum und ich sterbe auchnicht frühzeitig.


----------



## Resch (26. April 2010)

Dein Traum der beste Pokemon Trainer zu werden wird wahr. Da du aber der Beste bist und keiner mehr gegen dich antreten möchte wird es dir zu langweilig und du hörst bereits nach 1 Woche auf. Daraufhin werden alle Trainer besser als du und du wirst ab sofort immer der schlechteste sein.

Ich wünsche mir ein, das mir heute Will Smithe auf der Straße begegnet und mir einen Scheck über 10Mio Dollar aus schreibt. Außerdem werde ich ihn nicht verlieren oder frühzeitig sterben.


----------



## Rikkui (26. April 2010)

Du wirst Will smith treffen und er wird die ein scheck mit 10 mio geben aber der is ncih unterschrieben 


Ich wünsch mir das ich ein Filmstar werden und alle mädchen liegen mir zu füßen
Die erder wird auch nich explodieren und ich werd nicht sterben die mädchen lieben mich und wollen mich auch nicht töten


----------



## RedShirt (26. April 2010)

Bekommst Du, aber niemand wird Dich schützen =)
Die Mädels werden Dich so lieben, daß Du keine freien 5 Minuten mehr hast, auch nicht nachts, und das Gekeife der Hühnerkämpfe um Deine Person wird Dich den Rest Deines Lebens wachhalten =) Dein Haus wird 24h belagert, wo Du auch hingehst wirst Du erkannt.
Weniger als eine  Traube wirst Du nie mehr um Dich haben, jeder Schritt wird zum Horrortrip.

Ich wünsch mir einen Tee, geschöpft aus den kristallenen Wassern des Himalaya, mit Teeblättern handgepflückt von Kate Beckinsale und mit viel Liebe zubereitet =)


----------



## Ulgi (26. April 2010)

Den sollst du bekommen, doch leider ist der Tee so heiß, das du dir deinen gesammten Mundraum verbrennst, so kein Wort des dankes über deine Lippen bekommst und
Kate einfach wieder geht, ohne sich weiter mit dir zu beschäftigen, schade aber auch^^

Ich wünsche mir, einen völlig neuen Planeten als erster zu betreten, wo die Bewohner keine Killer sind und ich nicht sterbe^^


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

Auf dem Planeten wohnen pöössse monster die nach ein paar monaten rauskommen und euch alle aufessen.
Du bist der einzige überlebende, da du dich in einem bunker eingeschlossen hast. Vorräte hast du für 4Jahre, aber du bist ganz allein.
Deshalb wirst du so wahnsinnig das du nackt rausrennst, ein Huhn beglückst und dich dann von den Monstern auch endlich auffressen lässt.



Ich wünsch mir meine erdkunde lehrerin her..
sie sieht geil aus und bringt mir sachen bei.

Und sie hat keinen penis ..


----------



## Resch (27. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir meine erdkunde lehrerin her..
> sie sieht geil aus und bringt mir sachen bei.
> 
> Und sie hat keinen penis ..



Deine geile^^ Erdkundelehrerin ist bei dir. In diesem Augenblick laufe ich an euch vorbei und sie wirft sich mir sofort an den Hals. Du stehst einsam und traurig daneben und siehst wie ich mit ihr fort gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir einen schönen Tag mit deiner Erdkundelehrerin^^ (und wehe die ist nicht geil und bringt mir nichts bei xD)


----------



## Suplo8de (5. Mai 2010)

den hast du mit ihr, aber ende beichtet sie dir, dass sie gar nicht erkunde sondern mathe unterrichtet - muHahHahHa

ich wünsche mir dass ich mit 25 an herzversagen sterbe


----------



## Rikkui (6. Mai 2010)

Du wirst sterben aber nur für 3 sek und dann beleben die Ärzte dich wieder! :O


Ich wünsch mir mehr freizeit


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Du wirst sterben aber nur für 3 sek und dann beleben die Ärzte dich wieder! :O
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch mir mehr freizeit



Das erinnert mich an nen Witz... Petrus steht an der Himmelstür, erscheint einer "Hallo ich bin der De-" PUFF isser weg. Petrus runzelt die Stirn, bleibt aber stehen. Direkt nochmal, er erscheint wieder "Hallo ich bin der De-" PUFF und weg. Petrus ist langsam verärgert, bleibt aber noch cool. Das Ganze passiert noch dreimal, da wird Petrus sauer und geht zu Gott "Hör mal, da nervt mich einer, der kommt andauernd, sagt Hallo ich bin der De- und PUFF isser weg..." Da grinst Gott breit und sagt "Ja, das ist der Detlef, der liegt grad im RTW und wird reanimiert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kriegst die Freizeit, aber plötzlich verschwinden alle Gegenstände und Menschen, die du liebst, spurlos, und du hast kein Geld mehr. Du kannst nichts tun außer im Wald rumzulaufen, dabei stolperst du auch noch und brichst dir ein Bein, woraufhin du zu Hause sitzt, wo nur noch ein Bett, ein Kühlschrank, ein Klo, eine Dusche und eine Mikrowelle stehen, und kannst nichts mit dir selbst und deiner Freizeit anfangen ^^


Ich wünsch mir eine aufgeräumte Wohnung


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2010)

Boah der Witz ist zu geil! *räusper* aber wieder zurück zum Thema.

Du bekommst eine aufgeräumte Wohnung, doch am nächsten Tag stürmen die Bullen dein Haus weil sie deine Adresse mit der eines Drogenhändlers verwechselt haben und es ist alles wieder unordentlich und sitzt 1 Tag im Knast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir wieder ein gutes Gehör!


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2010)

Du bekommst ein gutes Gehör, aber du hörst alles 1000 mal Lauter als ein normaler Mensch weswegend du langsam durchdrehst und nur noch mit Ohropacks rum läufst. Dadurch hörst du wieder alles so wie früher.

Ich wünsche mir eine für schöne Frauen unwiderstehliche Ausstrahlung :-P Und sie essen mich deswegen auch nicht auf oder der gleichen^^


----------



## Rikkui (19. Mai 2010)

Dich vergöttern alle fraun wegen deinem aussehn aber auch männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsch mir jetzt urlaub


----------



## Resch (20. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir jetzt urlaub



Du bekommst jetzt Urlaub, aber du hast kein Internet, das Wetter ist besch...eiden und dein Fernseher ist auch kaputt. Zusätzlich hat jeder mit dem du etwas unternehmen könntest etwas zu tun.

Ich wünsche mir, dass es jetzt 13Uhr am heutigen Tag ist.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. Mai 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Du bekommst jetzt Urlaub, aber du hast kein Internet, das Wetter ist besch...eiden und dein Fernseher ist auch kaputt. Zusätzlich hat jeder mit dem du etwas unternehmen könntest etwas zu tun.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir, dass es jetzt 13Uhr am heutigen Tag ist.






Die Zeit wird zurückgespult und es ist wieder 13 Uhr am 20.


Dabei gerät jedoch die Zeit etwas ausser Kontrolle und es switched sofort wieder zurück zum jetzigen Tag und der jetzigen Zeit^^




Ich wünsche mir WoW Classic zurück... Und zwar samt der Comunity und das alles bis die Server abschalten...^^


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Bekommst du, aber der Preis wird auf 100€ im MOnat gehoben.


----------



## Resch (25. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsche mir dass mein Muskelkater weg geht^^


----------



## RedShirt (25. Mai 2010)

Dein Muskelkater geht weg, kommt aber morgen mit Verstärkung wieder.

Ich wünsch mir Tic Tacs.


----------



## _Marv_ (25. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir Tic Tacs.



Du bekommst sie aber verschluckst dich daran und wirst ins Krankenhaus gefahren, wo du bei schönem Wetter liegen musst


Ich wünsch mir eine eigene Clubdiscothek!


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Bekommst du, aber ohne Strom- und Alkanschluss


Ich wünsch mir den Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fügt dir jedoch schmerzen zu.

Ich wünsch mir einen Wunsch den ich hier schreiben kann.


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> fügt dir jedoch schmerzen zu.
> ...



Du bekommst einen Wunsch den du dir hier wünschen kannst, aber er geht nicht in Erfüllung.

Ich wünsche mir 50 Tage bezahlten Urlaub pro Jahr egal welchen Job ich habe.


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

Du hast nun 50 Urlaubs Tage und arbeitest als... Elefanten A*** Abwischer! Dein Urlaub darfst du am Südpol verbringen!



Ich wünsche mir.... einen Grox als Haustier!


----------



## Resch (28. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir.... einen Grox als Haustier!



Da ich nicht weiss was ein Grox ist bekommst du einen Hundehaufen in den ich 4 Zahnstocher als Beine reingesteckt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir ein neues tolles spritsparendes, gut aussehendes, schnelles, großes Auto welches Alltagstauglich ist.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Kriegst du! Aber ohne Mechanik und allem!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist ein grox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir... einen ähm Buntstift, oder so...


----------



## Resch (31. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir... einen ähm Buntstift, oder so...



Bekommst du.....direkt ins Auge! Muhahaha


Ich wünsche mir mehr Durchhaltevermögen in allen Sachen die ich in nächste Zeit angehe und das alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2010)

So sei es! Doch danach geht alles den bach runter, dir läuft alles scheisse...


Ich wünsche mir das Illidan nie existierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Ok, Arthas und Illidan tauschen Namen und deshalb hat es Illidan nie gegeben...juhu, Es ist warm!



ich wünsch mir, dass meine Eltern mit mir in die Schweiz fahren


----------



## Resch (20. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ok, Arthas und Illidan tauschen Namen und deshalb hat es Illidan nie gegeben...juhu, Es ist warm!
> 
> 
> 
> ich wünsch mir, dass meine Eltern mit mir in die Schweiz fahren



Deine Eltern fahren mit dir in die Schweiz um dich dann auf einem verlassenen und einsamen Berg auszusetzen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich 500€ finde welche auch niemanden gehören und die auch keiner wieder haben will.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2010)

Du findest sie! Doch sie entflammen von selbst und du verbennst mit ihnen.

Ich wünsche mir... MEHR GLÜCKSKEKSE *mampf*


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

Kriegst du, vergiftete.

Ich wünsche mir die USK sowie alle Jugendschutzbehörden weg.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Sie sind weg. Doch plötzlich am nächsten Tag....

HEUREKA ICH HAB WAS ERFUNDEN!

Was denn?

JUGENDSCHUTZ! ICH WERDE ES USK UND PEGI NENN UND AUF ALLE PÖSEN SPIELE TUN!

YAAAAY!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir... etwas um dieses Scheiss chipsstzück aus meinen Rachen nehmen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Du hast auch Probleme. Schokolade in der Nase, Chipsstücke im Rachen...
Du kriegst ein Schoko-Flut-Gerät und flutest die Chipsstücke mit Schokolade aus dem Rachen, jedoch geht auch ein bisschen Schokolade in die Nase!

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich länger schlafen kann.


----------



## Resch (24. August 2010)

Du kannst länger Schlafen, doch kommst du fdann zu spät und bekommst ärger.

Ich wünschte ich hätte am Samstag Sonnencreme benutzt...


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Hast du, aber um die Leute vollzuspritzen.

Ich wünsche mir .... einen Igel! 

@Skatero hey... wem bleibt nicht mal ein Pringelssplitter im Rachen stecken? :>


----------



## Resch (24. August 2010)

Bekommst du, mit den Stacheln in deinem Schritt :-P

Ich wünsche mir 100%itge Gesundheit bis ans Ende meines Lebens, welches mindestens bis 100 geht^^


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Bekommst du, aber dir ist dann mit 98 so langweilig, dass du selbstmord begehst.


Ich wünsche mir... eine Batterie


----------



## Resch (25. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir... eine Batterie



Bekommst du, jemand wirft sie dir mir voller Wucht vor den Kopf! :-P

Ich wünsche mir, dass die Berufschule schon 2 Wochen früher wieder los geht. Da kann man den ganzen Tag immer so schön schlafen^^


----------



## Problembeere (25. August 2010)

Sie geht früher los und du schläfst auch sehr gut auf deinem Tisch, leider so viel dass du die Klausuren verpennst und das ganze Jahr wiederholen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir, das meine Kollegin nicht ständig krank ist D:


----------



## Bröselmonster (26. August 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir, das meine Kollegin nicht ständig krank ist D:



Bekommst du, allerdings ist die bei der Arbeits stets blau und es bleibt wieder an dir hängen. 


Ich wünsch mir Zam als Bundeskanzler


----------



## Resch (26. August 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Sie geht früher los und du schläfst auch sehr gut auf deinem Tisch, leider so viel dass du die Klausuren verpennst und das ganze Jahr wiederholen musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab das letzte Jahr schon ungelogen 70% der Zeit durchgepennt und nen Schnitt von 1,9 geschafft, also da hab ich keine Angst vor^^

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bröselmonster schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir Zam als Bundeskanzler



Bekommst du und kurz drauf lässt er dich wegen Doppelposting ins Gefängnis werfen.

Ich wünsche mir einen erholsameren Schlaf.


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Bekommst du, doch du wachst nicht wieder auf.

Ich wünsche mir ein Iphone 4


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2010)

Du bekommst ein iPhone 4, aber es ist ein iPhone 4 (und das ist schlecht... sehr schlecht.)

Ich wünsche mir Bier.


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2010)

Kriegst du, ein warmes.

Ich wünsche mir... eine neue verriegel und verammelbare Tür!


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2010)

Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Kriegst du, doch jemand bricht ein indem er das Fenster einschlägt.

Ich wünsche mir eine nenue Tastatur.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Kriegst du, doch jemand bricht ein indem er das Fenster einschlägt.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir eine nenue Tastatur.




du kriegst eine neue tastatur, allerdings fehlen die tasten.

Ich wünsch mir ein neues Fingerboard.


----------



## Resch (30. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir ein neues Fingerboard.



Bekommst du, nur hast du keine Finger mehr.

Ich wünsche mir, nur noch halbtags zu arbeiten bei gleichem Geld. :-D


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

Bekommst du, doch geld ist nichts mehr Wert

Ich wünsche mir ein 3D Kino im Keller.


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

Du bekommst ein 3D Kino im Keller. Wirst aber keine Freude daran haben, da der Keller völlig durchnässt und verschimmelt ist, und du kein Geld mehr zum Sanieren hast.

Ich wünsche mir einen High-End Gaming-PC.


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

Bekommst du, doch es wird keinen Bildschirm für den PC geben.

Ich wünsche mir dass ich in Starcraft 2 besser bin.


----------



## Resch (31. August 2010)

Du bist in SC2 besser nur bringt es dir nichts, da du der einzige bist der es spielt und je spielen will.

Ich wünsche mir einen Flaschengeist der mir 10 Wünsche erfüllt.


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

Kriegst du, doch die Flasche geht nicht auf.

Ich wünsche mir eine neue Lampe.


----------



## Bronzefisch (6. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Resch (7. September 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Kriegst du, doch die Flasche geht nicht auf.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir eine neue Lampe.



Bekommst du. Eine neue welche allerdings nach dem Einschalten kaputt geht.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich die Zeit anhalten und weiterlaufen lassen kann ich ich will und während dessen kann ich alles tun^^ z.B. frühs um 6 ins Bett gehen, 10 Stunden die Zeit anhalten und frühs um 6 erholt wieder aufstehen :-P


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

Kriegst du, doch dann wachst du auf und es war nur ein Traum.

Ich wünsche mir eine Katze.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eine Katze.



Kriegst du auch, aber die ist komplett rasiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir einen eigenen Fanclub!


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Bekommst du, aber irgendwann finden sie dich so abgrundtief scheisse, dass sie zum Haterclub werden!

Ich wünsche mir... dass mein Headset repariert ist.

R.I.P my friend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (16. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bekommst du, aber irgendwann finden sie dich so abgrundtief scheisse, dass sie zum Haterclub werden!
> 
> Ich wünsche mir... dass mein Headset repariert ist.
> 
> ...



Dein HEadset ist repariert. Doch am nächsten Tag stehst du mit dem Stuhl auf dem Kabel und reißt es beim aufsetzten raus.

Ich wünsche mir eine Putzfrau die verdammt gut aussieht und einmal in der Woche meine Wohnung aufräumt und auch nichts klaut oder dergleichen^^


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eine Putzfrau die verdammt gut aussieht und einmal in der Woche meine Wohnung aufräumt und auch nichts klaut oder dergleichen^^



Du bekommst eine ehrliche ordentliche Putzfrau die gut aussieht. Leider steht sie aber nur auf Frauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir eine Urlaubsreise zu gewinnen.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2010)

Du gewinnst eine! Nämlich naaaaaaaach *trommelwirbel*

Timbuktu! Eine Woche, nichts als Ödnis und Hitze! Viel Spass!

Ich wünsche mir... eine Giraffe!


----------



## Resch (17. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du gewinnst eine! Nämlich naaaaaaaach *trommelwirbel*
> 
> Timbuktu! Eine Woche, nichts als Ödnis und Hitze! Viel Spass!
> 
> Ich wünsche mir... eine Giraffe!



Bekommst du, eine schöne lastik Giraffe von Playmobil.

Ich wünsche mir Feierabend.


----------



## demarvin (17. September 2010)

Bekommst du von deinem Chef mit einem Brief wo ganz DICK und ROT Kündigung drauf steht !

Ich wünsche mir das DC Universe Online auf meinem Tisch zuhause liegt und ich es zocken kann


----------



## Bronzefisch (18. September 2010)

bekommst du , doch dann geht dein PC aus und funktioniert nicht mehr.

Ich wünsche mir einen Fluss


----------



## Held² (18. September 2010)

du bekommst auch deinen Fluss aber es beginnt dann extrem stark zu regnen und dann hast du einen See

ich wünsche mir einen Stein


----------



## Kuya (19. September 2010)

du bekommst einen Stein, aber der ist nur eine Filmatrappe aus Pappmasché.

Ich wünsche mir die Hauptrolle in einem Hollywood-Blockbuster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

du bekommst sogar deine traumrolle... doch am set kommt dir alles schon sehr komisch vor und erst nach dem dreh bemerkst du das du in einem bollywood-streifen mitgewirkt hast und dich dein skrupelloser agent verarscht hat...

ich wünsche mir ein ponny ohne beine, damit es mir niemals weglaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Kriegst du, aber es rollt auf die Straße und wird überfahren, weil es nicht weglaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir Urlaub


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Du bekommst Urlaub,
aber es ist ein "Abenteuer-Survival-Urlaub" in Afgahnistan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir einen Kasten Bier und ne "Einweg-Spritze". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (22. September 2010)

Dein Bierkasten ist ohne bier und die einwegspritze schon benutzt

ich wünsche mir ne Bankenkriese die uns alle schön in den ruin treibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2010)

Kriegst du, leider gehst auch du daran pleite landest auf der Strasse und stibrst wegen unterernährung.


Ich wünsche mir... dass ich jetzt schon Ferien habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

Du hast Ferien jedoch musst du tagtäglich 10 h bis zur erschöpfung arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir nix


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2010)

Du bekommst aber etwas! Ha!


Ich wünsche mir, Kekse.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2010)

Kriegst du. Sogar die leggeren Schoko-Doppel Kekse .... nur leider sind die seit 3 Jahren abgelaufen!


Ich wünsche mir einen heißen leckeren Kaffee...


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2010)

den du natürlich bekommst...

... aber unnatürlicherweise ewig kochend heiß bleibt und einfach nicht abkühlen will, sodass du ihn niemals trinken kannst ohne dich zu verbrennen...

ich wünsche mir einen pala für zuhause, der immer am leuchten is um stromkosten zu sparen wegen licht und so...


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Den bekommst du, aber er wechselt alle 3 Sekunden die Farbe in der er leuchtet. 

Ich wünsch mir meinen eigenen Harem!


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2010)

Bekommst du, jedoch besteht dein Harem aus Männern.


Ich wünsch mir eine Wohnung ganz für mich alleine, ohne Kosten, in perfekter Lage und perfektem Zustand in der Nähe von Wien.


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

bekommst du auch, aber die hat weder Strom, noch Fenster, noch eine Heizung, ist aber nur für dich, und die Wohnung selbst ist natürlich in perfektem Zustand, bei wunderbarer Lage, ebenso absolut kostenlos, umsonst und Gratis. 

(...du machst es einem aber auch schwierig)


Ich wünsche mir eine eigene Straße, die nach mir benannt ist.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Kriegst du sie heisst: "Egoistenstrasse-Kuya"


Ich wünsche mir, das meine Flugangst weg ist


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> bekommst du auch, aber die hat weder Strom, noch Fenster, noch eine Heizung, ist aber nur für dich, und die Wohnung selbst ist natürlich in perfektem Zustand, bei wunderbarer Lage, ebenso absolut kostenlos, umsonst und Gratis.
> 
> (...du machst es einem aber auch schwierig)



Verdammt! 


@Vorposter:

Deine Flugangst ist weg, aber als du schließlich in den Flieger steigst, brüllt in der Luft jemand "Alle auf den Boden!" und das Flugzeug wird entführt - Du landest in einem kleinen Dorf in Bangladesh, wo du als Sklave verkauft wirst.


Ich wünsche mir, dass jetzt gleich und sofort der 20. Oktober ist und ich im Flieger sitze, der natürlich ohne Komplikationen zum Ziel fliegt und ich beim Zoll keinerlei Probleme habe.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Alles passiert wie du es dir wünschst. Doch kaum bis du auf dem Gehsteig, vor dem Flughafen, stolperst du und brichst dir den Arm.

ICh wünsche mir, dass es keine Mücken mehr auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## Resch (4. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> ICh wünsche mir, dass es keine Mücken mehr auf der Welt gibt.



Es gibt keine Mücken mehr, aber dafür fliegende Zecken :-/

Ich wünsche mir meinen Traumjob.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2010)

den kriegst du.

Bedingung, die du dafür erfüllen musstest war NUR der Verlust deiner Familie und die Insolvenz von Blizzard 

ich hätte gern n raumschiff


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2010)

Bekommst Du, doch nach dem Aufbauen des Lego Star Wars Millenium Falken fällt es Dir zu Boden und zerbricht in alle Einzelteile.

Ich wünsche mir, daß ich die Gedanken anderer lesen kann.


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du, nur jedesmal wenn du die Gedanken lesen willst bekommst du kurze Zeit das Tourette Syndrom_._

Ich wünsche mir eine sinnvolle und lustige Beschäftigung :-)


----------



## Jengor (21. Oktober 2010)

Hast du..... für eine Sekunde

Ich wünsch mir 10 weitere Wünsche


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Du bekommst sie, wirst aber zu Tode verurteilt. Da du die Wunsch-Regeln gebrochen hast.

Ich wünsche mir, eine heisse Tasse Kakao. :x


----------



## White_Sky (22. Oktober 2010)

Kriegst du, nur kippst du dir den ganzen Inhalt ausversehen über deine Tastatur und verbrennst dich noch an deinen Fingern.

Ich wünsche mir, ich wüsste, was ich hier schreiben soll...


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

du weißt was du schreiben willst allerdings wird dich dann jeder auf der welt hassen und dich tot sehen wollen.

ich wünsch mir nen guten porno


----------



## Resch (25. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> du weißt was du schreiben willst allerdings wird dich dann jeder auf der welt hassen und dich tot sehen wollen.
> 
> ich wünsch mir nen guten porno



Bekommst du, nur wirst du beim schauen von deiner Mutter, deinem Vater, deinen Großeltern und deiner Freundin überrascht.

Ich wünsche mir 100%ige Gesundheit und Fitness :-)


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Oktober 2010)

Bekommst du, hilft nur dummerweise nicht gegen den herannahenden Zug auf dessen Gleise du gekettet bist...

Ich wünsch mir ne schalldicht isolierte Wohnung.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Kriegst Du, doch Du stehst VOR der geschlossenen Wohnung und hast keinen Schlüssel....

Ich wünsch mir, daß mir keiner was böses wünscht...


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsch dir überhaupt nichts böses, aber gegen Schicksal kann man halt nichts machen... ohh was is das denn da hinten?

Ich wünsch mir n' Frettchen.


----------



## Resch (27. Oktober 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir überhaupt nichts böses, aber gegen Schicksal kann man halt nichts machen... ohh was is das denn da hinten?
> 
> Ich wünsch mir n' Frettchen.



Bekomst du......frittiert am Stiel!^^

Ih wünsche mir, dass ich 2Monate Urlaub hab.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Du bekommst 2 Monate Urlaub, doch ein Virusinfekt zwingt Dich 8 Wochen lang ins Bett...OHNE INTERNET^^

Ich wünsch mir so viel Glück wie Gustav Gans hat


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

Bekommst du, aber nur für einen Tag, danach hast du 7Jahre Pech.


Ich wünsche mir 1.000.000 zu gewinnen.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

bekommst Du...1.000.000 Rollen Klopapier (1 lagig)

Ich wünsche mir 1 Jahr bezahlten Urlaub


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> bekommst Du...1.000.000 Rollen Klopapier (1 lagig)
> 
> Ich wünsche mir 1 Jahr bezahlten Urlaub



Bekommst du, nur danach wirst du gekündigt und findest keinen neuen Job.


Ich wünsche mir, dass es um 13Uhr ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Es ist nun 13 Uhr, doch in einem anderen Land und nicht hier...

Ich wünsche mir einen 65-Zoll Plasmafernseher mit 3D


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Du gewinnst so einen Fernseher, allerdings merkst du nach dem Einschalten, daß sämtliche Anschlüsse irreparabel defekt sind - mysteriöser Weise empfängt er dennoch ein Programm... nämlich eine Endlosschleife von Sex and the City. Und hab ich schon erwähnt, daß er sich nich mehr auschalten lässt? Viel Spaß mit Sarah Jessica Parker in 3D. 

Ich wünsche mir durch die Zeit reisen zu können.


----------



## Euphemia (1. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst durch die Zeit reisen aber nicht in ganzen Stücken.

Ich wünsche mir wärmere Schuhe und einen dickeren Mantel.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst Du, doch durch den Klimawandel sind's immer +35 C

Ich wünsche mir eine Fee, die mir 10 Wünsche erfüllt


----------



## Luminesce (1. Dezember 2010)

Kriegst du, nur ist die "Fee" ein Dämon und nimmt sich als Gegenleistung deine Seele

Ich wünsche mir eine "Haus"-Schlange


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, nur wohnt sie absofort in deinem Haus und du musst dir ein neues zu Hause suchen :-P

Ich wünsche mir den Ablauf der Geschwindigkeit der Zeit steuern zu können.


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

Kannst Du, doch dann geht die Maschine kaputt und alles läuft von da an nur noch in Zeitlupe - Du auch^^

Ich wünsche mir, daß mit keiner mehr was böses wünschen kann


----------



## Euphemia (2. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, aber die guten Wünsche bleiben auch aus.

Ich wünschte ich hätte Flügel.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst Flügel, in Form einer dicken Mistfliege, welche dir auf der Nase festgewachsen ist.

Ich wünschte, ich hätte eine eigene Insel.


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, sie ist 50x50cm groß und liegt 20km vor der antarktis.

Ich wünsche mir einen neuen VW Passat in perfekten Zustand, welcher nie kaputt geht.


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst Du, doch Dein Führerschein wird leider auf lebenszeit eingezogen

Ich wünsche mir, alle Sprachen der Welt zu können


----------



## Resch (3. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du, doch du wirst dafür Blind und Taub.


Ich wünsche mir, dass ich eine wunderschöne, weibliche, intelligente, sympathische Frau am Wochenende kennen lerne, welche auch noch auf mich steht. Achja Geld sollte sie auch noch haben :-P


----------



## Euphemia (4. Dezember 2010)

Du lernst sie kennen, aber sie ist nur 1.30 gross, ist verheiratet und das Geld hat ihr Mann.

Ich wünscht mir einen tollen Urlaub am Strand mit viel Sonne.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du
Jedoch holst du dir direkt am ersten Tag einen unglaublichen Sonnebrand und musst den Rest deines Urlaubs auf der Intensivstation verbringen.

Ich wünsche mir einen Tag an dem einfach mal alles klappt was ich tue


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, aber am nächsten Tag stirbst du aufm Klo.

Ich wünsche mir, dass mein Rift-Beta-key endlich funktioniert


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

er funktioniert - aber leider hast du immer wenn du rift spielen willst einen stromausfall für 2 stunden 

Ich wünsche mir ein Chili das nicht 2mal brennt


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

shame on me doppelpost


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst Du, es brennt 3x...

Ich wünsch mir, der beste Gitarrist der Welt zu sein


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Bist du nur leider wird es nie jemand feststellen können, denn es reisen dir sofort die Saiten sobald du anfängst zu spielen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich mit meinem jetztigen Wissen mein Leben noch mal leben kann aber dem alter von 12 Jahren. Nochmal viele Jahre Schule^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

kannst du...

aber durch einen unfall landest du für immer im wachkoma aus dem du nie wieder erwachst...   

ich wünsche mir eine gute fee die mir 3 wünsche zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit erfüllt, ohne das etwas schief geht und wirklich alles perfekt ist ohne danach aufzuwachen und festzustellen das ich alles nur geträumt hab...


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du,jeder Wunsch geht in Erfüllung und zu DEINER vollen Zufriedenheut, aber für jeden Wunsch den du äusserst bekommt ein Mensch in deiner Umgebung das genau Gegenteil davon.

Ich wünsche mir eine Welt ohne Krankheit und Armut.


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Diese Welt bekommst du, doch sie ist virtuell und nennt sich Sims3.


Ich wünsche mir endlich Weihnachtsurlaub, am besten sollte diese Woche die letzte Arbeitswoche sein :-)


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

bekommst du ab heute, doch kurz vor feierabend brichst du dir beide beine weil du beim verlassen deines arbeitsplatzes stolperst und seeehhr unglücklich hinfällst  

ich wünsche mir schminke, die die eigene körpertemperatur isoliert (sagt man das so? also wie bei neopren halt ^ ^)  wenns draußen so kalt und winiii is damit ich nich immer so ne kalte nase hab


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, nur sie ist Tiefschwarz und du wirst deswegen auf der Straße von Linksextremen zusammengeschlagen weil sie denken du machst dich über Afroamerikaner lustig.

Ich wünsche mir eine neue Schachtel Zigaretten jetzt direkt vor mir auf den Tisch.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst Du, doch sie ist leer....ein Zeichen um aufzuhören ?

Ich wünsche mir eine Jacke, in der jeden Tag 100€ für mich drin liegen


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, doch bevor du die ersten 100 Euro rausnehmen kannst, wird dir die Jacke geklaut.

Ich wünsche mir nie wieder irgendwelche Sorgen zu haben.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Dezember 2010)

Du entzündest sorglos in deinem Wohnzimmer ein Feuerwerk an und deine Bude fackelt dir ab in der du sorglos sitzen bleibst.^^




Ich wünsche mir das ich kostenlos mit der bahn fahren kann und nicht bei einem Zugunglück sterbe xD


----------



## Kedoa (10. Dezember 2010)

du bekommst die karte aber kurz darauf fällt das komplette Schienennetz der Bahn für immer aus.

Ich möchte Cataclysm


----------



## Euphemia (11. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du aber es ist kein CD Key drin.

Ich möchte eine heisse Dusche und danach ein leckeres Frühstück mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst die heisse Dusche, jedoch gibt es kein Frühstück nur ein Schokoriegel der schon abgelaufen ist.

Ich hätte gerne ein Buch, das mir sagt was ich wissen möchte.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst es, doch dann fällt Dir einfach nichts mehr ein und schmeisst das Buch wieder weg

Ich wünsche mir den Weltfrieden (muhahah ich bin eine Schönheitskönigin - die wünschen sich das immer)


----------



## Euphemia (13. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, aber erst nachdem die Menschheit sich selber ausgerottet hat.

Ich wünsche mir dass die Schweiz ein Meer hat.


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Die Schweiz bekomm ein Meer....oder besser gesagt sie wird vom Meer bedeckt dank Erderwärmung^^


Ich wünsche mir ein berühmter, erfolgreicher DJ zu sein.


----------



## Euphemia (15. Dezember 2010)

Du wirst berühmt und erfolgreich, in einem kleinen Dorf in Alaska.

Ich möchte in Korea als Progamer Karriere machen


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Das machst du auch - in *Nord*korea  

Ich wünschte, ich könnte ohne Hilfsmittel fliegen wie Superman.


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

Kannst Du, doch Du wirst nie mehr landen können...

Ich wünsche mir in jedem Land der Welt ein Ferienhaus


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt in jedem Land der Welt ein Ferienhaus... sogar ganz viele, aber wer sagt das dir eins davon gehört? 


Ich wünsche mir eine gehaltserhöhung...


----------



## Euphemia (16. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, aber an einer anderen Stelle an der du dann trotzdem wieder gleich viel verdienst wie jetzt.

Ich wünsche mir einen superteuren schnellen Rechner.


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du doch er ist so schnell, das du ihn nicht einfangen kannst xD

Wünsche mir morgen nicht im Stau zu stehen.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Dezember 2010)

Das wirst du auch nicht, da dein Auto heute Nacht gestohlen wird.

Ich wünschte, ich hätte heute früher Feierabend.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Dezember 2010)

Du wirst gefeuert!

Ich wünsche mir nur 1 auf meinen zeugnisen .


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, doch ihr habt das Abitur Punkesystem 1=6 und 15=1^^

Ich wünsche mir 200% Sehstärke^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

bekommst du, aber du guckst in einem unachtsamen moment zu lang und direkt in die sonne und erblindest...

ich wünsche mir das es auf der welt keinen hiphop mehr gibt


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen....

ich wünsche mir nie wieder krank zu werden


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

Du wirst nie Krank, aber du stirbst plötzlich durch einen Unfall.

Ich wünsche mir, dass es endlich 13 Uhr ist und ich boardn kann^^


----------



## Soladra (17. Dezember 2010)

es ist 13. uhr, aber es ist so sauglatt, dass esdich auf die fresse schlägt

ich wünschemir flauscige, passende, hübsche, unvergiftete, nicht kaputte Handschuhe.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

die bekommst Du, aber nur zum selbst abholen in Burkina Faso

Ich wünsch mir ein Jahr ohne Streß


----------



## Euphemia (19. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, aber erst wenn du in Rente gehst.

Ich wünsche mir eine eigene Bibliothek im Haus


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

sie da, auf eimal isse da...  doch alle buecher sind in blindenschrift verfasst... oooch...

ich wuensche mir ne brille mit der ich alle menschen nackt sehen kann


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst Du, doch gleichzeitig wirst Du auf den Mond gebeamt...

Ich wünsch mir, daß mir kein Forum-User mehr was böses wünscht...


----------



## Euphemia (20. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, in einem anderen Forum 

Ich wünschte mir es wäre schon Donnerstag.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

Heute ist Donnerstag vor vier Wochen.

Ich wünschte es würde endlich aufhören zu schneien.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Schneit doch gar nich mehr, niergendwo auf der Welt sogar... Oh doch, nur da wo du bist... Wie aergerlich 

Ich wuensche mir das ich nicht ein einziges Weihnachtsgeschenk bekomme...


----------



## Euphemia (21. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst du, aber nur bis zum ersten Arbeitstag, dann ruft die Post an du sollst endlich mal deine 500 Packete abholen.

Ich wünsche mir dass ich heute beim Millionenlos den Mini Cooper gewinne.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

Du gewinnst, doch es ist die Matchbox-Ausgabe...

Ich wünsche mir, daß unterm Weihnachtsbaum eine Wunderlampe liegt, die mir 3 Wünsche erfüllt...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Dezember 2010)

Dein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung, du musst allerdings alle 3 Wünsche sofort äußern - und der Geist ind er Lampe ist ein Dämon der deine Seele nach Wunscherfüllung aumgehend und ausnahmslos in die Hölle schickt.

Ich wünschte ich könnte wie König Midas alles was ich berühre in Gold verwandeln, allerdings so, daß ich die Fähigkeit beliebig an- und abstellen kann.


----------



## Euphemia (22. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Du gewinnst, doch es ist die Matchbox-Ausgabe...




Haha schön wärs wenns wenigstens dass gewesen wär

@ Blutsegeladmiral Du kannst alles in Gold verwandeln und du kannst es auch abstellen, nur wenn du kein Gold machst wird Kohle daraus.

Ich wünsche mir ein eigenes Casino in dem es super läuft und keine "Oceans" meine Konten räumen.


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst dein Casino "Royal" aber James zerlegt es komplett in 12 min. ;-)


Ich wünsche mir, dass alle Flamer aus Foren und WoW selbst verbannt werden...  O.o


----------



## Euphemia (23. Dezember 2010)

Emrath schrieb:


> Du bekommst dein Casino "Royal" aber James zerlegt es komplett in 12 min. ;-)
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche mir, dass alle Flamer aus Foren und WoW selbst verbannt werden...  O.o




Darf ich dann den behalten? 

Bekommst du aber moment.. wieso ist WoW plötzlich so leer?


Ich wünsche mir ein besseres Radioprogramm ohne dumme Kommentare der Moderatoren


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

Wunsch erfüllt, leider sendet der nee Sender mit einem solchen Programm auf Kurzwelle mit einem Senderadius von 5 Metern.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wuensche mir das Schrotti den ersten Post dieses Threads nochmal aufmerksam liest...


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2010)

Macht er, aber als er auf die erste Seite klickte, gab es einen Kurzschluss in der Maus und er stirbt durch einen Stromschlag.

Ich wünsche mir.... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHuiqfWpAzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst sie, aber nur die mit Weisser Schokolade und der Erdbeerfüllung 

Ich wünsche mir mehr Schnee


----------



## ruffy-f (29. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst Schnee, aber gelber Schnee.

Ich wünsche mir dass das Open Air Line up bekanntgegeben wird.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2010)

Wird es, doch kurz vor der Ankündigung stirbt der Verkünder durch einen Herzinfakt.

Ich wünsche mir, noch mehr Steam Angebote!


----------



## Tequara (7. Januar 2011)

Bekommst du nur sind die kostenpflichtig und viel zu teuer 

ich wünsche mir nen neuen Monitor


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Du bekommst einen riesigen super high-end hd 3d pipapo monitor... doch als dein rechner kaputt geht als du ihn ausprobieren willst ärgerst du dich das du dir nix anderes gewünscht hast... 

ich wünsche mir einen gutaussehenden butler in meinem alter im vollbesitz seiner körperlichen und geisigen fähigkeiten, sodass er nicht in den nächsten jahren stirbt oder nen unfall hat, der meine sprache spricht und mir jeden wunsch zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit erfüllt...

das ganze ist natürlich kein traum


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Januar 2011)

Dein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung, denn du wirst dieser Butler...

Ich wünsche mir ein eiskaltes Bier...


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Pah das ist total unlogisch das weißt du selber! 

Dafür kriegst du dein kaltes Bier... So kalt das es gefroren is! Zu dem ist es sogar Weizen, ihhh. Und das Glas in dem es sich befand is natürlich geplatzt ind du hast nichts anderes sodass du es nicht mal trinken kannst wenn es schmilzt...

Bam! Das haste davon 

Ich wünsche mir einen eigenen lebenen gismo der KEINE gremlins oder sonstwas produziert!


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

bekommst Du , doch er ist dann so einsam daß er nach 2 Tagen wieder stirbt...

ich wünsch mir den Weltfrieden...


----------



## Luminesce (10. Januar 2011)

bekommst du... mit dem nächsten Addon

Ich wünsche mir einen Hund der selber Gassi geht


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Tut er, aber er kommt nie mehw wieder! xD xD

Ich wünsche mir einen Menschen, der mich versteht...
(also ich meine nicht verbal, aber das natürlich auch ^^ )


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Den bekommst du, leider nur in deinem Spiegelbild zu sehen - somit bleibst du einsam...

Ich wünsch mir Sommer


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

da isser - Dein Dr. Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir ne neue dig. Spiegelreflex mit allem nur erdenklichen Zubehör


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Bekommst du auch, stellst aber Fest das aufgrund eines Fabrikationsfehlers der Speicher weder Funktioniert noch Austauschbar ist.

Ich wünsche mir ne eigene Sekte, deren Oberhaupt ich bin, und die ausschließlich aus jungen weiblichen attraktiven Nymphomaninen besteht.


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Die Sekte bekomst du, und du bist das Oberhaupt, jedoch pfelgt ihr die Tradition des Giftcocktails und als du ihn getrunken hast entscheiden sich deine Anhänger lieber für das Leben.

Ich wünsche mir Feierabend


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

So soll es sein *Wuuuusch*

Sogar eine Stunde früher, wie Du erfreut feststellst  Leider hat jemand einen kolossalen Unfall auf dem Firmenparkplatz hingelegt und dein Auto in zwei Hälften zerlegt.
Während Du auf die Polizei wartest, merkst Du wie die Zeit vergeht...*ticktack-ticktack*... Und drei Stunden später als sonst, kommst Du endlich vom Parklplatz gefahren- natürlich mit dem Abschleppwagen  

Ich wünsch mir ewiges Verliebtsein!


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Schwupp di wupp, du bist ewig verliebt... Leider in dich selber und schaust dich ständig im Spiegel an. Du bist so selbsverliebt dass du sonst keinen Platz in deinem Herzen hast und sehr sehr einsam stirbst.

Wünsch mir ne Gehaltserhöhung


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

*Abe kedabe...*

tatatata^^
1000 Euro pro Monat sind es nun mehr! Leider ist das natürlich mit einigen "speziellen Aufgaben" verbunden *fiesgrins*
Dein Chef möchte nun jeden Tag ein paar "Sonderdienste" von Dir...das macht dich so fertig, dass Du nach zwei Monaten kündigst und nun ständig zum Therapeuten muss...

Ich wünsch mir ein neues Auto!


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

grml du bist fies 

Du bekommst ein neues Auto, in deinen Augen ist es Neu doch der Autohändler deines Vertrauens hat dir ein paar "Details" verschwiegen.
Ende vom Lied ist dass dein Auto von der Polizei beschlagnahmt wird und es als Beweisstück für einen Mord dient und du dein Auto für eine sehr sehr lange Zeit nicht wieder siehst.

Ich wünsche mir dass der Beitrag unter diesem nur positives über Taroliln beinhaltet (muaha)!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> So soll es sein *Wuuuusch*



haha wie süß  ivh kann nich mehr xD

Na klar steht hier nur positives...

du bist schlagfertig, kreativ, lustig und so was deine antworten betrifft...
bestimmt in meinem alter und total gutaussehend,intelligent und du erkennst natürlich sobald du sarkasmus und ironie liest... 

(ok das was dich wirklich sympatisch macht, mr. 0 angaben im profil ist, dss dein main ein untoter priest is  )
aber mein ich das auch alles ernst? 

ich wünsche mir einen nobelpreis


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

*simsalabim usw.*
Und tatsächlich ! Norwegen ruft Dich!! Du bist auserkoren den mit 1 Millionen dotierten Preis entgegen zu nehmen! Du bist am Ziel deiner Wünsche! Endlich! Endlich sieht man deine Visionen und Du, ja Du hast ihn- den Friedensnobelpreis!! Leider bist Du gefangen im eigenen Land und du und deine Familie steht unter strengstem Hausarrest, weil deine Art einfach zu bedrohlich ist!

Okee, ist vielleicht doch zu sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen ... die Geschichte glaubt mir wohl keiner ...

Ich wünsche mir eine tolle Party am Wochenende!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Das Niveau des Threads steigt rapide, endlich nich mehr diesr 1 Satz Antworten...

Aber wie, meine "Art"?  Ich weiß das ich schier übermenschlich wirke, aber das liegt doch nur an meinem Ego 

Naja du bekommst deine riesen super Party. Jeder den du magst is gekommen, alle haben Spaß, niemand wirft oder schüttet besoffen etwas um, keiner kotzt dir irgendwo hin, die Polizei schneit nich vorbei und allen gehts gut... 
Doch dann das:

Der Himmel tut sich auf, ihr erblickt ein helles Licht und euer Haus wird aus dem Erdreich gerissen und mittels Traktorstrahls in das UFO gezogen.
Du und deine Freunde werdet entführt und versklavt.
Irgendwas musste ja schiefgehen...

Warum das geschehen ist? Die Anführerin der unbekannten Art war wohl mächtig stinkig weil sie ihren Nobelpreis nich bekommen hat... 

Ich wünsche mir ein Schwarzes Loch was die Erde und die ganze Menschheit in den Tod reißt...


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Bekommst du, doch auf der anderen Seite entpuppt es sich als weißes Loch,
was alles in genau der selben Zusammensetzung wieder ausspeit, und damit hast du das Selbe
in grün, nur eben in einem anderen Universum.


Ich wünsche mir 6 richtige im Lotto, plus Zusatzzahl und damit den Jackpot!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Wooooohooooo unglaublich! Du hast exakt die richtigen Zahlen getippt!
Außer dir leider noch 37.512 andere Spieler. Durch die unterirdisch schlechte Quote bekommst du ganze 1.24€ ausgezahlt und hast somit nich mal den Gewinn raus... 

(das war zu einfach hätte noch 2 andere gute Varianten gehabt  )

Ich wünsche mir ein Gerät mit dem ich durch die Zeit reisen kann, völlig ohne Fehlfunktionen sodass alles völlig reibungslos und ohne Komplikationen von statten geht. Zudem ist es unzerstörbar, einfach zu bedienen und wird von einer nie versiegenden Energiequelle angetrieben. Zu meinem Glück ist es diebstahlsicher und so wertvoll das ich es nie verlieren würde


----------



## Taroliln (11. Januar 2011)

Du bekommst deine unkaputtbare, völlig reibungslos funktionierende Zeitmaschine. Jedoch sitzt das größte Fehlerpotential, wie so oft, beim Menschen. Da du keine Ahnung hast wie du das Ding bedienen sollst haust du auf den Knöpfen rum als wären sie Klaviertasten. Die Zeitmaschine interpretiert deine Eingabe richtig und schickt dich nicht in die Vergangenheit sondern um 30000 Jahre in die Zukunft. Dort, nach dem Postapokalyptischen Kriegen welche 32009 zwischen den Rebellen und dem Imperium stattfanden, erwachst du inmitten einer Parade zu Ehren des Dunklen Lords. Sichtlich verwirrt wirst du von den Storm Troopers aufgefunden und sofort unter Quarantäne gesteckt - und wirst in ein Museum als letztes lebendes Exemplar des Homo-sapiens-sapiens gesteckt und hast keine Chance wieder an deine Zeitmaschine zu gelangen ( und wenn hätte es ja sowieso keinen Sinn da du sie ja nicht bedienen kannst ) 




Ich wünsch mir einen schönen Vanilleeisbecher mit heißen Himbeeren.


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

bekommst Du, und das Eis ist super lecker, eigentlich das beste Vanilleeis daß Du je hattest. Du hast die Augen zu und genießt jeden Löffel...hmmmm....einfach himmlisch...nach dem letzten Löffel machst du zufrieden die Augen auf...und stellst fest, daß um Dich herum lauter Kannibalen sitzen und Dich angaffen. Und bevor Du in Ohnmacht fällst, hörst Du noch, wie der eine sagt: "Seht ihr, der Trick mit dem Eisbecher klappt immer wieder...."

Ich wünsche mir, daß ich eine Wunderlampe finde, die mir drei Wünsche erfüllt.


----------



## Taroliln (11. Januar 2011)

Du schlenderst über eine grüne Wiese, auf einmal stolperst du, und schwupp-di-wupp findest du eine Wunderlampe. Du kennst die Geschichte von Alladin und reibst an der Lampe.
Ein lautes Zischen lässt dich zusammenzucken. Langsam aber stetig kommt weiß-bläulicher Dunst aus der Öffnung der Wunderlampe. 
Auf einmal komme ich hinzugelaufen, du bist ja gestolpert -> will dir schließlich helfen. 

Der weiß-bläulicher Dunst manifestiert sich zu einer Erscheinung welche an einen Dschinn erinnert. 
Er spricht mit bestimmter Stimme: " Ich erfülle jedem von euch 3 Wünsche!"

Du freust dich total und wünscht dir als erstes dass alle Menschen in Deutschland, außer du selbst, weiblich sein sollen.

Tadaaaa alle Menschen in Deutschland außer Wolfmania ( ich gehe davon aus dass du männlich bist) sind weiblich.

Ich, inzwischen eine Frau geworden: " Ich wünsche mir ein Motorrad!"

Bling, neben mir steht ein Motorrad.

Du fährst fort: " Ich wünsche mir dass alle Menschen aus Europa, außer ich selbst, weiblich sind!"

Bling, somit sind alle Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier, Griechen, Polen ... etc ... alle sind sie nun weiblich.

Daraufhin ich: " ich wünsche mir einen Motorradhelm!"

Wusch vor mir liegt ein Motorradhelm.

Dein letzter Wunsch kommt über deine Lippen: " Ich wünsche mir dass ALLE MENSCHEN, außer du selbst, weiblich sind und total auf mich stehen!!!"

Wusch auf einmal besteht die gesamte Menschheit nur noch aus Frauen die alle nur eines im Kopf haben : *Wolfmania!!! *

Wolfmania freut sich wie ein kleines Kind über die neue Aufmerksamkeit.

Ich setze mich behutsam auf mein neues Motorrad, setzt mein Helm auf, starte den Motor und sage noch zum Dschinn bevor ich davon düse: "Ich wünsch mir dass Wolfmania schwul wird" XD


_______________________

Ich wünsche mir Wohlstand, währende Gesundheit, gesellschaftliche / soziale Zufriedenheit


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Januar 2011)

Taroliln schrieb:


> ...
> _______________________
> 
> Ich wünsche mir Wohlstand, währende Gesundheit, gesellschaftliche / soziale Zufriedenheit


Dein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung, und einen Tag später erstickst du bei einem dekadenten Gelage mit all deinen Freunden.

Ich wünschte, ich könnte die Gedanken aller Lebewesen auf der Welt kontrollieren.

[edit: erst falschen Wunsch erfüllt...]


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Hmm... du Speicherst nicht sehr oft, du bist eher ein Draufgänger! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder mit anderen Worten: *Äbörah-Kädäivrah* Dein Wunsch geht in erfüllung.
Aber noch bevor du die gesamte Kontrolle hast, taucht so ein Maskierter schwachsinniger mit Lederklamotten auf,
und übrtrumpft dich mit seinen psychischen Kräften, -nimmt dir die Menschheit und alle anderen Lebewesen wieder weg.
_(Außerdem schweißt er deinen zweiten Controller-Port zu, damit du nicht cheaten kannst, bow-hahahar)._

*Ich wünsche mir meinen eigenen Kriegsmaschinerie-Konzern, mit dessen 1000 Mann starker privater Elitetruppe ich mich selbst
zum neuen Imperator der Menschheit aufschwingen kann. 
*


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2011)

"Meiiin Herrrrrscherrrr" *knie nieder*...

Aber wie das so mit "Allmachtswünschen" ist, kommen natürlich mit dem Aufstieg auch die ganzen Neider hervor.
Nicht nur das so ein "kleines Würstchen" dein Machtgefüge untergräbt, nein es muss auch noch Folter sein... Er schnappt Dich also eine Woche nach "Herschaftsantritt" und schmeisst Dich in den tiefsten Keller, wo speziell ausgebildetet "Präparatoren" ihre helle Freude an Dir haben  

Ich wünsche mir drei Monate, voll bezahlten Urlaub!


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Äbärah Kädaivrah:

Du bekommst sogar 6 Wochen und doppeltes Gehalt.
Dafür bist du aber gezwungen dich für eins von 2 möglichen Reisezielen zu entscheiden,
ohne die Chance vorher Auszusteigen!

Zur Wahl stehen:

_(1)Ein 6 Wöchiger Abenteuer-Ausflug mit der Anti-Piraten-Patrouille in Somalia! 

---oder---

(2) eine 6 Wöchige Sightseeing-Tour durch die Trümmerfelder in Bagdad! 

_*
Ich wünsche mir einen "Chuck Norris oder dergleichen", er mich aus diesem tiefsten Keller, wo speziell ausgebildetet "Präparatoren" sich an mir Vergnügen, errettet, und mich ins Paradies bringt.* 
_
_


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

er kommt rein und schnetzelt alle nieder...

doch du warst so lang gefangen das dein bart und deine haare so lang sind das er annimmt du bist zum islam konvertiert...

daher schnallt er dir eine bombe um und haut schnell ab...

schade du bist  weder islamist, noch hat die bombe unschuldige erwischt. du kommst demnach nicht ins paradies mit deinen 40 jungfrauen...

ich wünsche mir einen eigenen moderator der nur dafür da ist meine doppelposts zu löschen


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

*woohoohoohoo...*
Da ist er! Nur für ddich zuständig und zu jederzeit verfügbar. Leider ist dieses kleine Kerlchen besonders übermotiviert und löscht nicht nur deine Doppel- und Tripelpost, nein -oh Mist!- alle Beiträge sind verschwunden! Und wie sehr du dich auch anstrengst mit dem posten, er ist immer schneller. Leider hast Du vergessen, dir seine kontaktdaten geben zu lassen, so dass er jetzt auf ewig deine Beiträge löscht.
...auf ewig....auf ewig...auf ewig...

Ich wünsche mir eine super Haushaltshilfe, die für mich kocht, wäscht, aufräumt!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Januar 2011)

Du bekommst eine Haushaltshilfe die für dich kocht, wäscht und aufräumt. Nur hat sie ein seltsames Verständnis von Arbeitsplatz-Sicherung, weswegen sie deine Wohnung nach getaner Arbeit immer genau so hinterlässt, wie sie sie vorgefunden hat. Und deinen Kühlschrank frisst sie auch regelmäßig leer. Aber wo findet man heute noch gutes Personal..?

ich wünschte ich hätte freie Verfügung über die US-Amerikanischen und Ex-Sovietischen Nuklearwaffen-Kontingente.


----------



## Kuya (15. Januar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> te freie Verfügung über die US-Amerikanischen und Ex-Sovietischen Nuklearwaffen-Kontingente.



"Hex Hex.. xD"
Du bekommst sämmtliche Nuclear-Waffen "nach Hause" geliefert. 
Sie werden in deinem Keller gelagert.
Da aber auf den sovieltischen Nuclearwaffen überall Schilder mit ("Achtung: Rost" und "Achtung: Undicht") kleben, leuchtet dein Haus bei Nacht, und du bekommst einen langsamen Strahlentod, noch bevor du den Nuclearen Weltkrieg überhaupt beginnen kannst. 

*Ich wünsche mir eine Art Parfüm oder Aura oder so, welches alle weiblichen Menschen wo ich gehe und stehe, sabbernd hinter mir herlaufen lässt.* (So wie Lemminge xD).


----------



## Taroliln (18. Januar 2011)

Als du das neue Axe Deo ausprobierst mutierst du zu einem Schokomenschen wie in der Axe Werbung. Alle weiblichen Menschen rennen sabbernd hinter dir her.

Jedoch bemerkst du zu spät dass sie dich wort-wörtlich vernaschen wollen und wirst du regelrecht auseinandergerissen und aufgegessen.


Ich wünsche mir dass das Niveau des täglichen TV Programms wieder ansteigt und die ganzen Hartzer Sendungen verschwinden.


----------



## Kuya (18. Januar 2011)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Als du das neue Axe Deo ausprobierst mutierst du zu einem Schokomenschen wie in der Axe Werbung. Alle weiblichen Menschen rennen sabbernd hinter dir her.
> 
> Jedoch bemerkst du zu spät dass sie dich wort-wörtlich vernaschen wollen und wirst du regelrecht auseinandergerissen und aufgegessen.
> 
> ...



Oha... das ist aber ein schwerer Wunsch, hättest du nicht was leichtes wünschen können, wie Weltraumbesiedelung, Zeitreißen, oder Weltfrieden? 
(_Wie dem auch sei, dass ist wahrlich ein kluger Wunsch, und eine noble Geste, meine Gebete sind mit dir^^..._).

Nun... "Hex Hex", dein Wunsch geht in erfüllung!

Leider gehen die Sender nach einem Monat Pleite, da die Einschaltquoten dramatisch sinken, weil die zurückgebliebenen "Hartzer", "anspruchsvolles Fernsehen" nicht zu begreifen vermögen! 
(_Das erinnert mich irgendwie an_):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVKPo9wuFpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Ich wünsche mir, dass "Währungen" abgeschafft werden, und 90% aller "Arbeiten" von Maschinen erledigt werden, so das die Welt "ähnlich wie in Star Trek" funktioniert! *


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Januar 2011)

ok..."Zapp !" so sei es....und funktioniert wunderbar...wir arbeiten alle bei Starfleet Command und Jean-Luc teilt uns gerade wieder ein für eine neue Friedensmission, als wir die erschreckende Nachricht bekommen: "Die Romulaner haben unsere Maschinen umprogrammiert und löschen gerade den Planeten Erde aus..." schade...

Ich wünsche mir ein Holo-Deck wie bei Star Trek...


----------



## ego1899 (19. Januar 2011)

Bekommst du, doch das einzigste was du damit simulieren kannst sind Szenarien und Schauplätze aus dem Star Wars Universum...

Ich wünsche mir das ich die Zeit um eine Woche zurückdrehen kann, damit ich ein paar Fehler ausbügeln kann und somit keinen sehr wichtigen Menschen verliere...


----------



## Resch (24. Januar 2011)

So soll es sein, jedoch wiederholt sich diese Woche nun immer und immer wieder bis an dein Lebensende.

Ich wünsche mir, dass wenn ich nachher von Arbeit heimfahr meine Warnleuchte der Bremse nicht mehr leuchtet, weil ich kein Bock hab dafür Geld zu bezahlen.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2011)

kriegst du ,doch am nächsten tag wird dein Auto geklaut .


Ich wünsche mir Konzertkarten für das Hurricane Festival


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Du bekommst sogar Backstage-Pässe! Allerdings sind die noch vom letzten Festival...

Ich wünsche euch allen nur das Beste.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2011)

Kriegen wir

Jedoch bleiben wir auch vom Schlechten nicht verschont

Ich wünsche mir nen 3D-Fernseher


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2011)

Kriegst Du, doch man kann ja nur 3D gucken mit dem Modell und leider gibt es keine passende Brille dazu, somit siehst Du alles verschwommen...

Ich wünsch mir eine Nikon D3100 mit 5 Objektiven meiner Wahl und 10 passende schöne weibliche junge Models dazu zum knipsen !


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Dein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung! Allerdings ist die Kamera samt Objektiven nur eine 24h-Leihgabe, und bei den Models handelt es sich um schöne, junge, weibliche Mastschweine die für einen Landwirtschaftskatalog abgebildet werden müssen. An die Arbeit!

 Ich wünsche mir, daß jemand anderes meine Arbeit erledigt und ich trotzdem das Gehalt bekomme. Jetzt kommt bestimmt irgendwas mit Hartz4 oder so...


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Quaaatsch... Jemand erledigt deine Arbeit und er ist so reich das er dir das Gehalt überlässt...

Doch schon bald wird dir klar das H&M Bademoden und Victorias Secret Unterwäsche Models in der Karibik zu fotografieren doch immer dein Traumjob war... Dumm gelaufen, der andere schießt bessere Fotos, deine will niemand mehr sehen. Das war's also auch mit dem Gehalt... 

Ich wünsche mir ein Bademodenmodel zu sein (ein gutaussehendes und nicht für Übergrößen) für H&M oder sowas und Unmengen von Geld durch mein Aussehen zu verdienen indem ich mich an den tollsten Stränden dieser Erde ablichten lasse (nicht in Krisengebieten


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

*pling* so sei es --- WOHOWOOOWWW sieht ego geil aus - alle stehen auf ego - total ausgebucht, ego taucht überall auf - auf allen Magazinen - dem Rolling Stone - Titelbild der Times - einfach überall ---- doch was ist das: ein schwuler Modeschöpfer gibt als neue Mode aus, daß alle Models nun schwer übergewichtig und hässlich sein sollen und Du bist einfach zu geil für diese Modewelt geworden - och Menno...

Ich wünsche mir daß wir in einer Matrix leben und programmiert sind und ich bin nun der Programmierer !


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Tja du programmierst und programmierst so vor dich hin und nach einer eeewigkeit des rumprogrammierens wünschst du dir das mal irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert...

Passiert aber nix 
Müsstest es ja programmieren 

Also leidest du in deinem ewigem dasein unter nie vergehender langeweile... 

Ich wünsche mir das die eintracht (frankfurt!  ) deutscher meister wird und das ab jetzt jedes jahr. CL und DFB Pokalsieger auch...

und es is immer total spnnend sodass es nie langweilig wird


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

ja die Eintacht wird Deutscher Meister und gewinnt nächstes Jahr die CL und es geht immer so weiter - was eine Leistung - die Großen der Szene wollen alle zur Eintracht, wunderbar - wir reden natürlich nicht vom Fußball, sondern davon*grins* 

ich wünsch mir, daß ich mir jeden Tag eine Sache bei Amazon.de kostenlos kaufen kann (egal was)


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Wunsch erfüllt, allerdings ist das alles defekte Ausschussware.

Ich wünsch mir Sandamer, ein Bodenpokémon xD


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2011)

Du bekommst dein Pokemon, aber dann Kommt Illidan weil er sauer ist und batscht dich und dein Pokemon um! BÄÄÄÄÄM!


Ich wünsch mir eeeeendlich mal wieder ne Wolken- und Nebellose Nacht.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

Es ist Sommer und du bekommst eine wunderschöne Nacht ohne Nebel und auch ohne jeglich Wolken sodass du freien Blick auf die Sterne...

...hättest! Da du dich aber gerade in deinem Urlaub in Schweden befindest ist es allerdings nicht nur arschkalt sondern auch taghell. Du siehst nur einen strahlend blauen Himmel.

Och wie schade aber is doch auch was 


Ich wünsche mir das Die Deutsche FUßBALL Nationalmannschaft der MäNNER nächstes Jahr FUßBALL Europameister wird. Und ich mein die richtige, keine Behinderten EM oder so.

Das alles natürlich in der Realität und nicht in einem Traum, Spiel, Film, Hörspiel etc.


----------



## Resch (8. Februar 2011)

So ist es, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.....aber da das Spiel ja anders geht, gibt es keine Chance die Spiele zu verfolgen, weder im TV/Internet noch im Radio oder im Stadion. Nicht mal die Mannschaften und deren Spiele sind bekannt :-P (Wird wohl eine zimelich langweilige EM^^)

Ich wünsche mir den schönsten und besten Sommer meines Lebens in diesem jahr :-D


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Oh das ist er. Du verlierst kein Arm oder Bein wie in den letzten 4 Jahren. Wie auch is ja nix mehr da...
Viel Spaß im Schwimmbad 

Ich wünsch mir eine Fortsetzung zu Tron Legacy noch in diesem Jahr!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Kriegste, produziert von Uwe Boll mit einem Budget von 1000€, da der gute Mann mal über den Tellerrand schauen will. Du wirst sogar zur Premiere eingeladen. Alle sind sie da, die Hauptdarsteller sind Coutney Cox, Ashton Cutcher und Orlando Bloom. Uwe Boll hockt sich sogar direkt neben dich und fragt dich jede Minute, wie du den Film findest, damit er bereit ist dir eine auf's Maul zu hauen, wenn du den Film nicht magst.


Ich wünsche mir Lepra.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Uwe Boll als als Produzent alleine hätte schon gelangt...

haha nice ma andersrum 

ok du bekommst lepra, es dauert allerdings noch jaaahre bis sie ausbricht und kurz davor stirbst du...

...mysteriöserweise durch eine hai attacke in der sahara... 

ich wünsche mir der ärmste mensch der welt zu sein


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir der ärmste mensch der welt zu sein



Ok du bist der ärmste Mensch der Welt, aber dabei so unglücklich, dass du einen echt nervigen und schrecklichen Job annimmst um wieder Geld zu verdienen, weswegen du total depressiv wirst.


Ich wünsche mir meine fertige Projektarbeit vor mir liegen zu haben und sie ist verdammt gut (was auch jeder bestätigt).


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Februar 2011)

ok *DING* da ist sie - oh wooooooowwwwww sie ist einfach GROSSARTIG - stolz nimmst Du sie und rennst voller Freude zu den entsprechenden Personen und kannst es kaum erwarten die Lobeshymnen entgegenzunehmen. Du stehst also vor der ersten Person, gibst ihr die Mappe und dann das große Erwachen: die Seiten sind ja wieder leer ! Ist ja nicht zu fassen, wie konnte das sein ?! Unsichtbare Tinte, Verschwörung von El Kaida, Verstehen Sie Spaß-Streich ?? Naja war wohl nix mit der Projektarbeit - da heißt es noch einmal selbst loslegen...

Ich wünsch mir so eine tolle Gesangstimme zu haben wie Freddy Mercury


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2011)

Kriegste. Bizarrer Weise beginnst du aber bei einer Metallband als Sänger. Whiskey und Zigaretten geben dir dann den Rest. Aber immerhin, deine Stimme klingt wie die von Freddy Mercury, wenn ihn jemand einen Hecksler in die Kehle gerammt hätte.

Ich wünsche mir eine PS3.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Februar 2011)

Hier hast du deine PS3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_a6lxiB1b_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wünsche mir zwei Zentner 24 karätigen Goldes.


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

Bekommst du. Nur man hat gelernt Gold künstlich herzustellen welches nicht von echten Gold zu unterscheiden ist, weswegen 1 Zentner Gold nur noch 5€ Wert sind.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich die Gedanken aller Menschen lesen zu können die ich anschaue. Ich kann aber selbst entscheiden wann ich es an- und abstelle und auch in welcher Lautstärke und Sprache. Außerdem treten dabei keine unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen auf :-P


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Bekommst du. Fallen geradewegs vom Himmel und erschlagen dich 

Ich wünsche mir das Schrottis PS3 kapputt geht


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

Du spielt mit Schrottinator auf seiner PS3 und gewinnst - aus Wut nimmt er die und RUMMMSSS auf Deinen Kopf - voila sie geht nicht mehr...was Dir aber auch nicht weiterhilft ^^

Ich wünsch mir daß die Zügel des Rabenfürsten irgendwann mal für mich droppen in WoW - ich weiß ein bescheidener Wunsch aber es klappt einfach nicht :-(


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2011)

Sie droppen für dich. Hurra! Doh dann kommt die Hiobsbotschaft: WoW wird abgestellt und das genau ein Tag nachdem sie gedroppt sind. Wie sagt derFranzose: C'est la vie!

Ich wünsche mir, dass icq keine Werbung mehr hat.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Februar 2011)

ICQ stellt die Werbung ein und finanziert sich künftig dadurch, private Daten von dir auszuspionieren und sie zu verhökern - natürlich ohne dein Wissen.

Ich wünsche mir ein Remake von Syndicate (dem Computerspiel).


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

Juhu, es gibt ein Remake, du erlebst es jedoch, da du unschuldig für 125 Jahre in ein Brasilianisches Gefängis gesperrt wirst...

Ich wünsche mir dass iTunes mal richtig geht -.-


----------



## ego1899 (26. Februar 2011)

hm muss man nich verstehen oder...? o.O

itunes funktioniert wunderbar... aber da es nur deppen benutzen wird es zu iBoons umbenannt und ist nur noch für selbige nutzbar. du bist der erste der nen super premium account von apple spendiert bekommt...


ich wünsche mir das mein Star Craft 2 Probe Account niemals ausläuft und ich mir am Montag nich die Vollversion kaufen (omg kaufen -.-) muss...


----------



## Hackseputt (27. Februar 2011)

Blizzard gewährt genau einer Person auf dieser Welt einen Probeaccount der niemals ausläuft. Und diese eine Person bist DU. GLÜCKWUNSCH!!! Vor Freude rennst du auf die Straße, umarmst wild fremde Menschen und freust dich deines Lebens. In der Zeit kommt dein Nachtbar, ändert dein Passwort und benutzt deinen Account... Pech für dich !

Ich hätt gerne eine schön warme Portion Pommes !


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. Februar 2011)

Dein Chef kommt um die Ecke und überrascht Dich mit einer leckeren Portion Pommes "hmmmmm" - Du freust Dich richtig, öffnest das Papier und oh neeeeeeinnn überall SENF auf den POMMES - absolut ungenießbar!

Ich wünsche mir ein iphone, ganz ganz doll und für ganz wenig Geld


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Februar 2011)

*zoink* da isses ! Du hältst ein nagelneues IPhone in der Hand - wie geil ist das denn ? Du stellst erst mal alles ein - komisch da sind ja schon Nummern drauf ? - egal Deine Kontakte kommen drauf und dann erst mal Internet testen - komisch da is ja schon ein link drin - klick - huch alles arabisch - na egal - Du stellst ein da klingelt es - "achmachal shakklach bach mach---" Du versteht nur arabisch und legst auf - merkwürdig - und ehe Du überlegst macht es BÄNG und ein GSG9-Kommando kommt hereingerauscht - nur noch schemenhaft erkennst Du wie 48 Waffen auf Dich gerichtet sind und einer der vermummten ruft "wir haben den Schläfer"---dann sinkst Du benommen zu Boden...

Ich wünsch mir daß mein Fotoladen nun endlich anruft und mir sagt daß die neue Kamera da ist ! ich hassse warten....


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. Februar 2011)

*Ring ring*

"Guten Tag, Herr Wolf! Ihre Kamera ist endlich angekommen!"

Freudestrahlend machst Du Dich auf den Weg zum Laden und gönnst Dir sogar ein Taxi, weil Du keine Minute mehr warten willst! Alles läuft reibungslos, Kamera eingepackt, Du gehst nach Hause, sitzt am Küchentisch und schausst Dir alles in Ruhe an...

Deine Frau kommt in die Küche und beichtet dir, dass sie 200.000 € Schulden bei Ali hat, sie hatte ihm vor eurer Ehe nie die Anteile an den Verdiensten im "Wilden Bock" ausgezahlt... Sie spricht ein wenig hektisch, schaut sich immer um, meint, der Ali seit halt so ein Schlägertyp und sie könne ihn nicht länger hinhalten. Da klopft es an der Tür... 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, Ali nimmt die Kamera und Deine Frau als Pfand. Du hast Zeit bis Freitag, gehe nicht über Los!

Ich wünschte mir ich würde 5 Kilo weniger wiegen und hätte langes, dickes Haar - wie ein Fotomodell!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

_*SHAZAAM!*_ Du verwandelst dich in ein Shetland Pony, welches 5kg weniger wiegt als du momentan.

Ich wünschte, ich würde bei der Frauenfußball WM eine hübsche, skandinavische oder amerikanische Fußballspielerin kennenlernen, die nicht auf Birgit Prinz steht.


----------



## Miss Mojo (2. März 2011)

Sie heisst Emma, Beine bis in den HImmel, eine Hüfte zum zupacken, lange blonde Haare, Du schmilzt dahin. Sie sitzt auf Deinem Schoß während Du Dir ein BIer nach nem anderen ziehst und dabei Fussball schaust... später findest Du heraus, dass ihr Name vielleicht doch Sören war!

Ich will jetzt sofort, dass ich eine Email bekomme in der drin steht das man mir einen supercoolen Job in Kanada anbietet und auch die Übersiedlung bezahlt wird  Jeeeeetzt


----------



## Resch (7. März 2011)

"Ding" - Schau mal in dein Postfach, da ist eine Mail dirnnen, in der man dir einen Job in Kanada anbietet und dir sogar die übersiedlung bezahlt. Anbei ist ein Link, als du auf ihn klickst fängste du dir einen Virus ein der deine Festplatte formatiert. Schade alles nur erfunden um dir einen schönen neu aufgesetzten PC zu emöglichen^^

Ich wünsche mir, dass diese Woche der Frühling richtig beginnt, und es bis zum November diesen Jahres nicht mehr kälter als 15° wird.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

Es geschah, doch im Dezember begann eine Eiszeit die alles Leben auslöschte, und bis ins Jahr 5034 anhielt.

Ich wünsche mir... ne Tasse Kakao.


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

Bekommst du, aber Tiefgefroren.

Ich wünsche mir das heut Abend Nefarian bei uns im Raid liegt :-P


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Tut er, aber auf euch drauf und zerquetscht somit euren Raid.


Ich wünsche mir, dass heute Nachmittag keine Schule ist.


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Geht los. Dafür gibt es aber dreimal soviel Hausaufgaben.

Ich hätte gerne die Zeit, mal wieder mit meinen Kumpels n Bier zu trinken.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. März 2011)

Du triffst dich mit all deinen Kumpeln und trinkst mit ihnen ein Bier - alle zusammen aus *einer* 0,33l DOSE! Dementsprechend kurz ist das Vergnügen auch und für die nächsten 20 Jahre findest du nie wieder Zeit dafür..

Ich wünschte ich könnte nochmal als Kind neustarten - mit allen Erkenntnissen die ich bisher gesammelt habe.


----------



## Resch (9. März 2011)

Du kannst nochmal mit all deinen Erkenntnissen als Kind neu starten, nur leider kommst du diesmal nicht über dein 6tes Lebensjahr hinaus.

Ich wünschte meine Heckscheibe wäre gestern nicht geplatzt -.-


----------



## ego1899 (9. März 2011)

Ist sie doch gar nicht. Sie ist vollkommen intakt. Muss an dem Schlag gegen den Kopf liegen den du bei deinem schweren Unfall erlitten hast, das die Heckscheibe zu den wenigen Dingen gehört die nich Totalschaden sind.

Ich wünsche mir das ich kein bißchen frieren muss wenn ich gleich wieder aus der Dusche komm...


----------



## Alux (9. März 2011)

Du bekommst eine wasserfeste Heizdecke welche nach 5 Sekunden Hautkontakt explodiert.

Ich wünsche mir mehr Geld.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Du bekommst mehr Geld. Doch es ist Falschgeld und die Polizei schnappt dich.

Ich wünsche mir... eine KAtze die einen nicht jeden Morgen um 4.30 aus dem Bett miaut...


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du bekommst mehr Geld. Doch es ist Falschgeld und die Polizei schnappt dich.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir... eine KAtze die einen nicht jeden Morgen um 4.30 aus dem Bett miaut...



Du bekommst eine KATZE die um 4:31 miaut...

Ich wünsch mir ein tolleren Bildschirm :>


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

*ZACK* da ist er: der Wunsch-Bildschirm in 28-Zoll - Top Werte und ein Traum. Du machst ihn an --- huch nur schwarz/weiß was ist das ? Spiele in schwarz/weiß haben doch auch was von Nostalgie oder...?

Ich wünsch mir jetzt 6 Monate bezahlten Urlaub


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Bekommst du.

Nach den 6 Monaten läuft dei ALG 1 aus und du lebst von Harz IV... 

Ich wünsche mir heute meinen Traumpartner kennenzulernen, egal ob er oder sie...


----------



## Resch (10. März 2011)

Du lernst heut deinen Traumpartner kennen....aber der bin ich!! Hahahaha Das ist Strafe genug :-P

Ich wünsche mir das mein Auto nun nie mehr Kaputt geht. (Kack 150&#8364; Selbstbeteiligung)


----------



## Chakalaker (10. März 2011)

Resch schrieb:


> Du lernst heut deinen Traumpartner kennen....aber der bin ich!! Hahahaha Das ist Strafe genug :-P
> 
> Ich wünsche mir das mein Auto nun nie mehr Kaputt geht. (Kack 150€ Selbstbeteiligung)



Dein Auto ist nun unkaputtmachbar, aber durch dein exzessives rauchen bekommst du zwei raucherbeine und kannst eh nichmehr fahren...


Ich wünsch mir das ich fliegen kann...


----------



## Wolfmania (11. März 2011)

aber Du kannst doch fliegen...von der Schule fliegen, von der Arbeit fliegen, auf die Klappe fliegen...

Ich wünsch mir, daß alte Wembley-Konzert von Queen live miterlebt zu haben 1986...


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

Du hast es miterlebt aber leider haben die MIB dich für ein Alien gehalten und geblitztdings nachdem sie sich die Birne weg gesoffen hatten.

ich wünsche mir die absolute Weisheit.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2011)

Und der/die/das weise Alux erkannte das Leid seiner Spezies. Mit der Schuld seines/ihres/dessen Wissens behaftet sieht er/sie/es keinen Ausweg als sich selbst das Leben zu nehmen.

Ich wünschte mir. dass Brötchen sich selbst beschmieren.


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

Du bekommst ein Serum. Gib einen Tropfen aufs Brötchen schon schmierts sich selbst. Warnung vor Nebenwirkungen: Das Brötchen frisst dich von innen auf, es explodiert mutiert oder das Serum explodiert. Diese treten allerdings nur in 99,9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999001% aller Benutzer auf, also hoffe du bist der Glückliche dens nicht eriwscht.

Ich möchte einen Beweis für die Existenz Gottes.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

Kriegst du. Ein schickes Foto auf dem Gott gerade der Arbeit nachgeht und in die Kamera lächelt. Leider hat dir kurz davor jemand die Augen ausgestochen, so dass jeder den Beweis sehen kann, außer dir!


----------



## Alux (12. März 2011)

whyyyyy? also ich würde dir gernen deinen Wunsch erfüllen aber da steht nix


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

Ach verdammt! *Schnell überleg*

Ich wünsche mir Käsekaffe!


----------



## Soladra (13. März 2011)

bekommst du, aber ohne Koffein und kalt

Ich wünsche mir einen Schmetterling


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

Du bekommst einen Schmetterling. Bei näherer Betrachtung entdeckst du allerdings einen Timer der gerade von 00:02 auf 00:01 springt..du ahnst nichts gutes.Ich wünsch mir ein Brett.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2011)

Du kriegst eins. Aus Stein.

Ich wünsch mir... irgendetwas gegen die Schmerzen in meinen Beinen...


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

Du bekommst die Auswahl
a) eine Laserschwert zum Abschneiden der Beine (die Beine tuen dann sicher nicht mehr weh)
b) du bekommst ein revolutionäres Schmerzmittel, einzige Nebenwirkung: du wirst von einer Horde Zergs bis zum Lebensende oder deinem Tod verfolgt

 Ich wünsch mir die absolute Alleinherrschaft über Blizzard.


----------



## Resch (16. März 2011)

Du bekomst die Alleinherschaft über BLizz..aber am nächsten Tag meldet Blizz Insolvenz an, somit wirst du wieder Arbeitslos ohne deine Alleinherschaft jemanls genutzt zu haben.

Ich wünsche mir schon um 3 Feierabend zu haben...


----------



## Alux (16. März 2011)

Morgen kommt der Chef um halb 3 zu dir und sagt du kannst heute um 3 Feierabend machen...genauso wie alle anderen Tage, da er dir gleichzeitig die Kündigung in die Hand drückt.

Ich will einen neuen Computer.


----------



## ego1899 (20. März 2011)

Bekommst du... Is aber ein Mac xD

Ich wünsche mir als einzigster Level 90 in WoW erreichen zu können und alle anderen maximal 85


----------



## Alux (20. März 2011)

Du bekommst per ingame Mail einen magischen Glückskeks der dich auf Level 90 bringt. 3 Sekunden später erscheint ein Zuständiger und bannt dich lebenslänglich, weil du den "magischen-Glückskekes-Lvlup-Exploit genutzt hast der nur den Blizzards Glückskinder nutzen dürfen.

 Ich in die Zeit von WoW Classic reisen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2011)

Kannste und zwar auf einem halbverseuchtem Privat-Server, den die Betreiber nutzen um sich Opfer zu suchen und die dann mit Viren und Trojanern zu versuchen.

Ich wünsche mir einen Sortieralgorithmus mit der Komplexität O(n).


----------



## Wolfmania (22. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen Sortieralgorithmus mit der Komplexität O(n).



Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: Wunsch von User Schrottinator konnte nicht erkannt werden - daher verfällt dieser Wunsch. 

Ich wünsch mir eine Welt ohne Schwerkraft


----------



## Resch (22. März 2011)

Bekommst du und zwar kannst du ab sofort einen FlyHack in WoW benutzen, nur nach kurzer Zeit wirst du wegen cheatens gebannt.

Ich wünsche mir sofort +10.000€ auf meinem Konto, welche mir ein Millionär einfach aus spaß überweist, weil er gerne "Überweisungslotto" spielt. PS: Er hat es legal erarbeitet.


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Da die Steuern wieder fällig sind kannst du von den 10'000 gleich wieder was abgeben.

Ich wünsche mir nur noch 80% zu Arbeiten bei gleichem Lohn.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. März 2011)

Dein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung, jedoch muss dein Arbeitgeber einen Monat darauf alle entlassen, da der Betrieb sich nich mehr rentiert.

Ich wünsche mir diplomatische Immunität.


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Bekommst du, dafür schwindet deine Immunsystem deines Körpers... 

Ich wünsch mir ein schicken Sportwagen


----------



## Wolfmania (24. März 2011)

*ZACK* da issa: oh Matchbox - aber auch nett :-)

Ich wünsch mir, daß in meinem Ort ab sofort bis Ende Oktober immer +25 -30 C sind, Regen nur nachts und sonst keine Unwetter.


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Glückwunsch erfüllt Vom 01.10-31.10 hast du bestes Wetter, der Rest des Jahres wird von Regen und Temperaturen um 0-10 Grad heimgesucht.

Ich wünsch mir einen eigenen Zoo


----------



## Alion (24. März 2011)

Bekommst du... leider ist der Unterhalt so teuer, dass du Pleite gehst. 

Ich wünsche mir eine Weltreise zu machen.


----------



## Alux (24. März 2011)

Du bekommst einen Gutschein für eine Reise um die Welt. Wenn du länger als 2 Stunden brauchst musst die Reise aber selber zahlen.

Ich wünsche mir Kaugummi mit Blutgeschmack


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Den bekommst du. Nachteil du hast ein mit HIV + erwischt....


----------



## Alion (25. März 2011)

Natario wünscht sich anscheinend nichts. Pech gehabt ich schenke dir ein neuen PC, einen neuen Fernseher inklusive Spielkonsole deiner Wahl und Surround Sound system.  

Ich wünsche mir, dass dieses Wochenende nicht wieder so schnell vorbei ist.


----------



## Lassart (25. März 2011)

Ist geschehen, jedoch ist das ganze WE nur scheiss Wetter und deine Freunde und Familie hauen dir immer eine runter, wenn sie dich sehen.

Ich wünsche mir einen Ford Mustang GT


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

Kriegst du leider etwas verrostet aber der Alteisenhändler gibt dir sicher noch nen Euro dafür.

Ich wünsche mir gute Noten.


----------



## Lassart (26. März 2011)

Kriegst du, aber leider nur in Kunst und Musik, der Rest wird dafür zu ner 6.

Ich hätte gerne ein optimales Abiturzeugnis.


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

Bekommst du. Leider wird es dir nach 3 Tagen wieder weggenommen weil du den Schulcomputer gehackt hast.

Ich wünsche mir die jährlichen Einnahmen von Blizzard als Monatsgehalt.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2011)

Bekommst du, doch dann geht die Bank pleite.

Ich wünsche mir ein paar neue T-Shirts.


----------



## Alux (30. März 2011)

Du bekommst 10 T-Shirts gratis aus China geliefert. Leider war eine Mücke mit im Paket und du stirbst kurz darauf an einer unbekannten Krankheit.

Ich wünsche mir die Fähigkeit alle zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2011)

Bekommst du... Du kannst absolut jeden vollkommen zufrieden stellen. Die Menschen lieben dich! Nur leider bist du selbst total unglücklich und unzufrieden... Du nimmst dir das Leben... Und kurz darauf sind deshalb alle wieder unzufrieden...

Ooooch Doppelfail


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Fail da fehlt ne Frage Tja jetzt kriegst es nicht^^

Ich will Feuer beherrschen können.


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Tust du, aber du wirst übermütig und fackelst dein Haus/Wohnung/Müllcontainer nieder.

Ich wünsche mir... das ich eine Banane bin... BANANA POWER BANANA POWER!


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch du bist jetzt eine Banane... in meiner Küche.

Ich will ohne zu lernen alles können was ich will.


----------



## mightydetrius (9. April 2011)

du kannst nun alles machen ohne zu lernen bloss kannst du dich nicht entscheiden was dz zuerst willst ... das musst du noch lernen 

Ich wünschte ich wär der beste Gitarrenspieler auf der Erde


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

Bist du. Allerdings komme ich her und bin noch besser.

Ich will die Macht das Universum zu beherrschen.


----------



## mightydetrius (9. April 2011)

du beherrscht das Universum und ich beherrsche dich  

ich möchte ein weiteres Bier trinken


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Dein Wunsch ist erfüllt und du möchtest ein weiteres Bier trinken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche mir, eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## Petersburg (10. April 2011)

Die kannst du haben, jedoch musst du auch noch die anderen 200.000.000.000 Tiere kaufen

Ich will die absolute Unsterblichkeit.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Kriegst du. Aber nach 100'000 Jahren findest du es langweilig und verbringst deine Zeit mit gelangweilt herumhocken und Däumchen zu drehen.

Ich wünsche mir, ultimative Macht.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. April 2011)

Gesagt, getan! Soo viel Macht! Durch deinen Körper fließen gewaltige Enerigen. Dein Körper wird warm, wärmer und noch wärmer. Diese Energien, die durch dich Strömen, seitdem du ultimative Macht hast, nehmen zu und manifestieren sich, immer mehr und mehr....

Um es kurz zu machen: Du explodierst, weil dein Körper nicht in der Lage ist, damit umzugehen.

Ich wünsche mir, dass der nächste Typ, der meinen Wunsch erfüllen will glücklich ist, ohne dass ich Schaden nehmen muss.


----------



## Petersburg (10. April 2011)

Natürlich bin ich glücklich ohne dass du Schaden nehmen musst, das gilt jedoch nicht für Freunde&Verwandte 

Ich wünsche mir ... 2 Euro! Ha!


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

Kriegst du. Leider will die auch ein verrückter Münzsammler haben und tötet dich aus Versehen.

Ich will in Spiele eintauchen können.


----------



## Resch (14. April 2011)

Du kannst ab sofort in Spiele eintauchen, doch aus versehen tauchst du in F.E.A.R. ein und findest vor lauter angst nie wieder heraus.

Ich wünsche mir meinen fertigen Berufsabschluss(Informatiker) ohne Prüfung und Abschlussarbeit machen zu müssen.


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

Schaffst du. Leider bist stellt sich bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch heraus, dass du völlig inkompetent für den Job bist.

Ich wünsche mir eine Füllfeder aus Diamanten.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Die bekommst ihn, jedoch Läuft die Tinte immer aus 
Ich wünsche mir ein Bier und ne Brezn


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

Hier haste ne Eintrittskarte fürs Oktoberfest, allerdings setzt du auf der Heimreise danach dein Auto gegen nen Baum.

Ich will Schinken.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2011)

Du bekommst gleich das ganze lebende Schwein, damit du ganz viel Schinken daraus herstellen kannst. Aber pass auf, es hat Tollwut!

Ich wünsche mir Kondensatoren.


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

Hier ist der Bestellkatalog. Leider stellt sich bei der Lieferung raus, dass alle Schrott sind.

Ich will Eiscreme.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2011)

Kriegste, allerdings ist die aus Sojamilch gemacht, muhahahahahaha!

Ich will Milzbrand!


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Du bekommst einen Brief mit Milzbranderregern. Allerdings stirbst du durch eine Fehlfunktion deines Herdes bevor du den Brief öffnen und dich an den Erregern erfreuen kannst.

Ich will nen Riesengarten nach meinen Vorstellungen haben.


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

Bekommst du, aber für dich kommt das TV Team von Mein Garten vorbei
http://www.clipfish.de/video/3114159/mein-garten-der-chinesische-krieger/

Ich wünsche mir eine überraschende Erbschaft, um die schönsten Perlen für meine Retro Konsolen Sammlung zu kaufen


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Du erbst 3.00.000€. Allerdings musst du eine Nacht in dem haus eines ehemaligen Serienkillers übernachten. Du wirst am nächsten Morgen mit aufgeschlitztem Bauch gefunden und deine Eingeweide bilden an die Wand genagelt den Satz: "Ich darf keine Spieler für Retro Konsolen kaufen."

Ich will mich mit diversen Kabarettstars treffen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2011)

Kannst du, sieh sehen dich einmal an und gehen wieder. Du rennst ihnen hinterher und erhälst eine Unterlassungsklage. Ende vom Lied: Du musst dich mindestens 500 Meter von Kabarettisten entfernt halten.




Ich wünsche mir, dass derjenige, der mir einen Wunsch erfüllen will, glücklich ist.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Juhuu ich bin heut so glücklich wie noch nie!!

Ich will mehr Stoff.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2011)

Kriegste: Leinen, Bamwolle und Wolle

Ich wünsche mir eine 7 Segment-anzeige


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Schick ich dir. Leider weis ich nicht was das sein soll und du erhältst nur einen Zettel mit der Aufschrift "7-Segment-Anzeige".

Ich will Eiskrem in allen Geschmacksrichtungen.


----------



## Yodaku (15. Mai 2011)

Viel spaß mit deinem Kotz-Eis und anderen exotischen geschmacksrichtungen 

Ich wünsch mir dass manche Leute endlich einsehen wie blöd sie sind. ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2011)

Sie haben es eingesehen, wollen dir jedoch an den KRagen, da du Intelligenter bist als sie.

Ich wünsche mir... ne Halswehtablette zu haben... ._.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir dass manche Leute endlich einsehen wie blöd sie sind. ^^






Reflox schrieb:


> Sie haben es eingesehen, wollen dir jedoch an den KRagen, da du Intelligenter bist als sie.
> Ich wünsche mir... ne Halswehtablette zu haben... ._.



Made my WEEK! 


Du sollst eine bekommen. Nur bleibt sie auch gleich dort stecken.

Ich brauche ein neues Auto ...


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du ! Und zwar ein Spielzeugauto...

Ich wünsch mir eine 1Mio € zu haben...


----------



## Resch (18. Mai 2011)

Bekommst du doch nach steuern bleiben dir noch 10,46€.

Ich wünsche mir, dass ich eine Karte fürs Highfield oder Rock am Ring/ im Park gewinne.


----------



## Alion (19. Mai 2011)

Du gewinnst die Karten. Liegst aber am besagten Datum mit einer Magen Darm Grippe im Bett.

Ich wünsche mir Wochenende. Und eine 4 Tage woche.


----------



## Resch (25. Mai 2011)

Bekommst du, aber nur nächste Woche und ab der Woche drauf musst du immer 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten.

Ich wünsche mir ein leckeres, gesundes  und wohlschmeckendes schoko Eis.


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

Du bekommst Dein leckeres, gesundes und wohlschmeckendes Schoko Eis. 
Danach wird Dir aber schlecht und Du bringst dem Klogott Opfergaben dar.

Ich wünsche mir den Weltfrieden ^^


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du. Die ganze Welt lebt in Frieden beisammen. Bis wir von anderen Lebensformen kolonialisiert werden.

 Ich will meine Traumfigur haben.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du: 90-60-90 und das andere Bein auch. 

Ich wünsche mir, ein Haustier, dass sich auch mal BEWEGT und nicht 24/7 starr im Terrarium hockt!


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du *Gepard rüberreich*. Allerdings solltest du dich jetzt auch etwas mehr bewegen, denn der hat nen üblen Hunger.

Ich will die gesamte Ausrüstung von Ezio Auditore aus ACB.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du! Natürlich willst du gleich mal ausprobieren ob man wirklich von Dach zu Dach springen kann, stürzt aber leider in die Tiefe.

Îch wünsche mir eine Pizza!


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du. Hier ist der Schlüssel für mein Haus im ersten Stock ist die Tiefkühltruhe, aber Vorsicht ich und meine Messer warten auf dich.

Ich will KEKSE!


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du! Vergiftete Kekse! Das ist die Rache für die Messer! >;D

Ich wünsche mir... mehr Kuchen!


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Kriegst du, frisch gebacken von Pyradonis.


Ich will nen Geldscheißer.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (1. Juni 2011)

Du kriegst einen. Jedoch frisst er das Geld immer wieder auf.


Ich will 2 Jahre kostenlos WAR spielen können.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juni 2011)

Darfst du, doch dann wird die Gegenseite (ich wette Order) leer und es gibt kein PvP mehr.


Ich hätte gern 3 Monate bezahlten Urlaub.


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Kriegst du. Danach bist du entlassen.

Ich will die gesamte Leistung meines Geistes nutzen können.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

Kannst du. Leider überhitzt dein Hirn und kriegt einen Totalausfall.

Ich wünsche mir, Leute, die VERSTEHEN dass man sie nicht mag.


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Juni 2011)

Bekommst du. Leider denkt nun jeder, dass du ihn nicht magst und du wachst am nächsten Morgen mit einem Messer im Rücken auf - oder besser nicht mehr auf.

Ich wünsche mir einen Magneten, der auf die Straße gefallenes Geld anzieht.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

Kriegst du. Plötzlich fliegen Unmengen an Münzen auf dich zu, dich dich erschlagen.

Ich wünsche mir... nichts!


----------



## Ayi (16. August 2012)

Du bekommst auch nichts, aber jetzt wird dir das plötzlich langweilig.

Ich wünsche mir... den Glückszehner von Dagobert Duck.


----------



## ego1899 (17. August 2012)

Bekommst du, aber dir bringt er nur Pech weil´s ja nicht deiner is...

(Schön das das mal wieder jemand rausgekramt hat 


Ich wünsche mir das Mario Balotelli bei seinem nächsten Jubel beide Arme abfallen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Wenn ihm dafür dann 4 wachsen würden fänd ich das total lustig, dass würde also schonmal nix bringen


----------



## Ayi (17. August 2012)

Ok, aber die Arme, die ihm abfallen, wachsen bei dir selber an. 

Ich wünsche mir einen guten Zeichenstift.


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Du bekommst den besten Zeichenstift der Welt, aber Mario Balotelli hat dir beide Arme abreißen und sich selbst annähen lassen, sodass er dir mal so gaaar nix bringt!

Ich wünsche mir das sich Rafael van der Varth diese Woche beide Beine bricht...


----------

